# Raw Thread-WORST GO HOME MANIA ENDING IN HISTORY



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

> *It’s been a difficult Road to WrestleMania for Roman Reigns, but this week on Raw, he hits his greatest speed bump yet when he goes face to face with WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar. Will The Beast Incarnate bring the pain before battling The Big Dog on The Grandest Stage of Them All?
> 
> As rap icon Snoop Dogg and ESPN personality Bill Simmons prepare to join the WWE Universe less than one week before WrestleMania 31, what else is in store on the final Raw before The Show of Shows? WWE.com has some ideas.*














> *One week after Roman Reigns momentarily silenced Brock Lesnar’s verbose advocate, Paul Heyman, The Big Dog will find himself within mauling distance of the ravenous WWE World Heavyweight Champion. Just six days before locking horns at WrestleMania, will the face-to-face confrontation between Reigns and The Beast Incarnate end in brutality? If so, for whom? *














> *Last Monday night, as Seth Rollins attempted to orchestrate a plot to ensnare Randy Orton, Sting mysteriously appeared to help The Viper lay waste to Mr. Money in the Bank and his Authority associates. Sting’s surprise team-up with WWE’s Apex Predator sent a powerful message of defiance to his WrestleMania opponent, Triple H, who was visibly shaken by the sudden emergence of the baseball bat–toting enigma.
> 
> Sting would go on to address the WWE Universe after Raw went off the air, exclusively on WWE Network, reiterating that he’s ready to take The Game down on The Grandest Stage of Them All. How will Triple H address his face-painted foe this Monday night?*














> *Fed up with the game of “hot potato” several Superstars have been playing with the Intercontinental Championship in recent weeks, Bad News Barrett laid out at both Dolph Ziggler and Daniel Bryan on SmackDown, holding his reclaimed title high above two of his battered WrestleMania opponents.
> 
> Even though the night ended less than favorably for Ziggler and Bryan after their incredible efforts in the night’s Intercontinental Contenders Gauntlet Match, The “Yes!” Man and The Showoff never stay down for long. Will one — or both — of these Superstars get some payback against the Intercontinental Champion on Raw?*














> *Randy Orton’s not the most patient Superstar on the roster, and we seriously doubt he’s going to wait until WrestleMania to get ahold of Seth Rollins again. Although several other members of The Authority suffered The Viper’s wrath Thursday night on SmackDown, Mr. Money in the Bank evaded an RKO. However, as history has taught us, WWE’s Apex Predator doesn’t let his prey run for long. Will The Viper sink his fangs into “The Future of WWE” on Raw?*














> _*United States Champion Rusev is many things: cunning, powerful, intimidating and, most importantly, unbeaten. But is he also getting nervous? Last Monday on Raw, in the final moments of a bizarre contract signing with his WrestleMania opponent John Cena, The Super Athlete flipped a table onto the Cenation leader and made a quick escape up the ramp. If Rusev is truly as unstoppable as he claims to be, why didn’t he stand and fight? Does he know that his U.S. Title reign is nearing its end? Is the reality that he’s about to suffer his first defeat — on The Grandest Stage of Them All, no less — beginning to sink in? Or is Rusev simply toying with Cena before crushing him at The Show of Shows? Expect some serious fireworks between Cena and Rusev before their anticipated WrestleMania rematch.
> 
> Tune in to Raw at 8/7 C on USA Network, and don’t miss Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, only on WWE Network.*_


*WRESTLEMANIA 31 

IS 7 DAYS AWAY AND THERE ARE ZERO FUCKS TO BE HAD

GET EXCITED WWE UNIVERSE*

:vince2

#GetConnectedAndCancelWWENetwork​


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

The whole world is not watching!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WE'RE 8 DAYS AWAY FROM RAW AFTER WRESTLEMANIA


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

8 Days way :maury:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Lesnar/Reigns: short fight with Lesnar having the upperhand so we can ask ourselves "Can Roman Reigns really beat the odds?"
Sting/HHH: HHH will hold the same promo he's been doing for like three months now. With not-so-subtle shots like always.
IC match: Now Ambrose/Harper/Stardust/Truth aren't even mentioned for the match. Awesome.
Orton/Rollins: One sided as it gets so far - still good to watch, though. The beatdown had to happen at WM or the RAW before WM, though, so I don't know where they will go with this.
Cena/Rusev: Rusev already looked like a complete joke after last week, so he's lost anyways. I bet he'll beat down Cena this time.

Will still watch lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It doesn't feel like a WrestleMania at all.

Feels like we're a week away from fucking Unforgiven or some shit. 

:lmao


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

LKRocks said:


> WE'RE 8 DAYS AWAY FROM RAW AFTER WRESTLEMANIA


seriously this is what most people are looking forward to i know i am :steebiej


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

WrestleMania my ass. This isn't WrestleMania season.


----------



## Mr T_712 (Feb 11, 2015)

I'll be watching Raw to watch the final Raw ever before WM 31, there are only two options for Raw. Either it will be the best Raw of the year yet or the worst Go Home Show Ever.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> It doesn't feel like a WrestleMania at all.
> 
> Feels like we're a week away from fucking Unforgiven or some shit.
> 
> :lmao


Even Unforgiven had better buildups. How bad this can be?


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

This looks like the Road to FastLane.


----------



## I MARK 4 VOLS (Mar 10, 2015)

They need to stop trying to call Reigns "the big dog" it's never going to catch on


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

Six days til Mania!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> Snoop Dogg and ESPN personality Bill Simmons


Wm go home Raw and we have to get this. Sigh.

But hey, Sting = :mark: , Lesnar = :mark:

Lets just hope they won't just have Brock stand there whilst Heyman cuts a promo on Reigns.

FFS, we need an intense staredown and some sort of brawl IMO. C'mon on WWE, this is the fucking main event of WM.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Nothing about Undertaker/Wyatt? Probably just have Bray cut another three minute promo and that'll be it. Sigh.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Nothing on Wyatt/Taker? Well, hope Taker has changed it up a bit in that case since he obviously won't be on Raw.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> WE'RE 8 DAYS AWAY FROM RAW AFTER WRESTLEMANIA


5 DAYS AWAY FROM SUPERCARD OF HONOR :mark:


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

The build up hasnt lived up to road to wrestlmania expectations but the card sure feels like a Wrestlemania in my opinion. The card is stacked. hopefully they deliver a great raw tomorrow. Everyone except taker will be there. Go all out. Tomorrow, mania and the raw after all have to deliver if they expect to gain/keep viewers going forward.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Matt84 said:


> Six days til Mania!


Wait, you mean that's not over?


Ohh do I not care one ounce about Bill Simmons.. Snoop Dogg's cool. But ugh.. I think I might just sleep this week like last week.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah maybe now is the time for Rollins to call on Stelio kontos to beat up Orton


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

Go home show should be good. Mostly promos I would expect.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

A Lesnar/Reigns confrontation, finally. :drose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow, Bryan finally got mentioned in the preview. I wonder what town this is in? A week out and I still have little to no interest in Mania. I'll be surprised if WWE can hook me tomorrow night, but I'll be watching to see if they can.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Reading that nearly put me to sleep... I'm guessing watching it won't do any better.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

> Nothing about Undertaker/Wyatt? Probably just have Bray cut another three minute promo and that'll be it. Sigh.





> Nothing on Wyatt/Taker? Well, hope Taker has changed it up a bit in that case since he obviously won't be on Raw.


That's what happens when only one person shows up during the entire build to the "feud." It doesn't even get a mention in the preview on the final Raw before WM. Shameful that Taker never showed up.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

The buildup to Wrestlemania 31 has been seriously lacking. Of course, if you don't have your WWE World Heavyweight champion show up every week to do something with the challenger for the title in the main event, along with the participants of the two other big matches, HHH vs. Sting and Undertaker vs. Wyatt, that doesn't help. I seriously wonder how much better this Road To Wrestlemania would have been had Sting, Undertaker, and Lesnar shown up to RAW every week.

Nevertheless, I'll watch. This is the final RAW before Wrestlemania 31, so hopefully it will deliver. Wrestlemania 31 itself feels like a Wrestlemania, but this is definately the worst Road To Wrestlemania I've witnessed in the 16 years I've been watching wrestling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lucifer34 said:


> The buildup to Wrestlemania 31 has been seriously lacking. Of course, if you don't have your WWE World Heavyweight champion show up every week to do something with the challenger for the title in the main event, along with the participants of the two other big matches, HHH vs. Sting and Undertaker vs. Wyatt, that doesn't help. I seriously wonder how much better this Road To Wrestlemania would have been had Sting, Undertaker, and Lesnar shown up to RAW every week.
> 
> Nevertheless, I'll watch. This is the final RAW before Wrestlemania 31, so hopefully it will deliver. Wrestlemania 31 itself feels like a Wrestlemania, but this is definately the worst Road To Wrestlemania I've witnessed in the 16 years I've been watching wrestling.


Agree. Except even if Brock did show up more there's only so much they can do that would have looked good with Reigns as the challenger. Fans are lukewarm to this feud/match thus far and don't seem to care for it all that much. That's what happens when you can't put the challenger on the mic for anything longer than a few minutes to connect with the crowd because he can't pull it off.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's a pretty lackluster bleh feeling heading into the last week before WM where honestly I'm not excited by anything. I know Orton/Rollins and the ladder match will be good matches and there is a curiosity over what the hell is going to happen in the world title match but there's not the "yeah!" feeling over anything. Maybe they'll bring the house down with Raw, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It doesn't even feel like WrestleMania is next week.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

not sure if they will use him or not but Hogan is in LA tonight and tomorrow.

No surprise if he finally appears in Cena vs Rusev feud.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

At least we'll finally be getting SOMETHING with the Lesnar/Reigns "face off". For god's sake, WWE, give us a good show, you idiots. YOU HAVE LESS THAN SEVEN DAYS UNTIL YOUR BIGGEST SHOW OF THE YEAR. Get your heads out of your asses and get us HYPED for it :kobefacepalm


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> It doesn't feel like a WrestleMania at all.
> 
> Feels like we're a week away from fucking Unforgiven or some shit.
> 
> :lmao


No truer words have been spoken.

It feels like the build to a fucking C level PPV.

But anyways, I really hope Sting is there aswell with HHH.

Interesting to finally see Brock and Reigns face off.

And Taker won't be there so yea, not expecting much.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm just going to assume half the crowd at RAW and Mania will be Roman's family so not expecting a hot crowd. Poor Lesnar, the underdog face.

Can't wait for another Monday Night Headache! :vince5


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

With less than one week until Axelmania, I can not wait to see what Curtis Axel pulls tonight. I'm expecting him to lay out Brock Lesnar to close the show.


----------



## thevaliumkid (Jan 9, 2012)

I've been watching since 1988 and this IS categorically the worst RTWM I've seen


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

JY57 said:


> not sure if they will use him or not but Hogan is in LA tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> No surprise if he finally appears in Cena vs Rusev feud.


My money would be on him sucking Reign's dick. Thus completing the set.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

If Reigns gets absolutely obliterated by Lesnar tonight, then it's safe to assume he'll be winning the title at mania.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You know I'm used to WWE fucking up 8 months out of the year and spend 3 months being fucking great when they're building WM but they've managed to make this one of the most dry, lackluster, and boring WM builds of all time. I'll be tuning in and out and something good will come out of the show.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

6 days away from the Raw After Mania Pre-Show :ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> 6 days away from the Raw After Mania Pre-Show :ha


:lol

I am more excited for post-Mania RAW. It has had a better build than Mania has.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

One good thing that will come out of Reigns winning is having the WWE title back on TV every week.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Prepare for the fuckery tonight on Raw*

Prepare for the fuckery tonight on Raw as its the last Raw before WM31 you just know fuckery will go down and Vince will make sure of it. We all know how Vince changes the script within a hour before the show goes on air well I bet that will happen tonight with it being changed as it goes on air. Strap yourselves in people


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Prepare for the fuckery tonight on Raw*

I'm resigned to fuckery every week, if I'm honest.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Prepare for the fuckery tonight on Raw*

I can see another match coming with all the contestants for the IC ladder match where JBL and Cole will not call the match and talk about Reigns - Lesnar and someone will steal the belt again.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Prepare for the fuckery tonight on Raw*

Well we've already seen Cena and Orton destroy both of their opponents in the previous weeks raws, without even breaking a sweat. Those matches are ruined.

Might as well have a 10 minute beat down from the Stinger on Triple H to set up their match.

We could have Lesnar stand in the ring again while Paul Heyman does another promo. Of course Roman will be too busy either taking a shit or buying some popcorn from the concession stand to confront them.

Lets see...

A 6 man clusterfuck match with all the IC challengers while Truth is on commentary. Definitely.

New Day vs Cesaro and Kid. Yup...

The Bellas doing some dastardly prank/beat down on Paige with AJ making the run in save....

Oh yeah, Big Show and Kane!

Raw as usual.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Prepare for the fuckery tonight on Raw*

Raw without any fuckery would be like a Hockey game with no fights


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

I haven't watched this in forever. Thinking of watching tonight. Can somebody fill me in? How has it been?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

I hope Undertaker at least shows up this time


----------



## WWFSoldier (Mar 9, 2015)

This will be my first RAW in months, It got boring since MITB 2014


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JohnCooley said:


> I haven't watched this in forever. Thinking of watching tonight. Can somebody fill me in? How has it been?


Don't watch. That's how it has been... save yourself! Don't get trapped like the rest of us!


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

These Raw previews certainly serve as good deterrents.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

There will be group therapy for hardcore wrestling fans on this forum who still continue to watch because they're horribly addicted and can't get over the addiction. 

Don't let it consume you. Accept that even though you're addicted to something that's bad for you, it's not your fault. But that doesn't mean you can't take control of your life one step at a time. 

Don't stay an addict, become a quitter.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

F-5 season :brock


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

JohnCooley said:


> I haven't watched this in forever. Thinking of watching tonight. Can somebody fill me in? How has it been?


Here is something to consider, last week's raw was the worst rated RAW so far this year.




Reptar said:


> There will be group therapy for hardcore wrestling fans on this forum who still continue to watch because they're horribly addicted and can't get over the addiction.


Group therapy starts on Wednesday on the Network when NXT starts.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*More coked up Orton please :mark: :mark: :mark:*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I know 1 thing that will happen tonight! 

Also Sting to kick of raw :mark:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

NoyK said:


> *More coked up Orton please :mark: :mark: :mark:*


He'll do a few lines off Rollins unconscious body


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

So the final stop is upon us. Sting has been announced to open the show so it looks like they aren't planning to fuck about and are hopefully going to try with this Raw. It's time to kick the (non existent) hype into overdrive.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Can't wait for Brock to F-5 the fuck out of Reigns to end the show. Something to spark up this lackluster feud.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Guy LeDouche said:


> Can't wait for Brock to F-5 the fuck out of Reigns to end the show. Something to spark up this lackluster feud.


Are they really gonna risk having their heel cheered and face booed to end the go home show?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Starting to look forward to this

Sting :mark:

Lesnar :mark:

Dean Fucking Ambrose :mark:

Rollins :mark:

Orton :mark:


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

I now embrace the fuckery and I tell you what, it enhances your enjoyment. Don't view it as a wrestling show, there are far better alternatives but more as a 3 hour car crash every week you shouldn't watch but can't help yourself.


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm hoping for a rematch between Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler tonight after the gauntlet match from last weeks SmackDown.

:ziggler2 vs. :bryan2


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Nothing says Wrestlemania quite like random special guest hosts.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully they pull out all the stops tonight, it's about time they put in some effort.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

JohnCooley said:


> I haven't watched this in forever. Thinking of watching tonight. Can somebody fill me in? *How has it been?*


Show deserves 3 Cornette faces!

:cornette:cornette:cornette


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully there's some physicality between Reigns and Lesnar tonight, they need to build more interest in the match.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Nothing says Wrestlemania quite like random special guest hosts.


Yeah, 2 of them too. Lucky us! :bo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Completely forgot about Snoop & Bill Simmons on the go home show.. Like really, why waste any time tonight, when the big show is this sunday... Fucking WWE.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

You know what the greatest Go Home RAW to Wrestlemania in this Era would be...if everyone who bought tickets just stayed home.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Hopefully they pull out all the stops tonight, it's about time they put in some effort.


A good beatdown or two should be interesting to watch if they happen. 

Beyond that, I'm expecting this show to be a complete letdown.

An hour before the go home show for mania and this thread only has 8 pages ... Damn. That is pretty bad.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

BigSillyFool said:


> I now embrace the fuckery and I tell you what, it enhances your enjoyment. Don't view it as a wrestling show, there are far better alternatives but more as a 3 hour car crash every week you shouldn't watch but can't help yourself.


Yeah, I feel like a voyeur watching an old man(Vince)who has pissed his pants and keep watching to see when he notices for the full comedic effect....IF he ever notices.

It's like I'm watching to see how bad it can possibly get. Just when I think the bar can't get any lower, boom, they drop it another notch. 

At this point, it's like watching a circus where the Ringmaster(Vince, Dunn and HHH) and everyone involved are drunk or high off their ass. The Elephants(the big guys) randomly stomp on clowns ( J&J Etc.)who can't even get one laugh. The High Wire act and Trapeze Artists(smaller wrestlers) are tipsy and falling all over the place and the Trapeze artist might decide at the last minute not to catch their partner swinging over. Meanwhile, the lions and tigers(Us, the wrestling fans)are below hoping they fall so they can eat. The Dead Man act is a no show and the bearded crazy is just too bizarre to comprehend...

"And now your Main Attraction..A Samoanish savage who we taught to speak! Although not very well and he's kind of clumsy but we feel he's got the look! Tremble in awe at the power of his Superman Punch! Watch as he throws himself at a person's midsection! What else? There isn't anything else. that's all he knows"


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

This is my first post since the Rumble. I haven't watched an entire Raw start to finish in a long time. It's nice to see their ratings have declined. That's only going to get worse post-Mania.

I'm more interested in the crowd reactions next week than Mania itself. After that, i'm a frakking ghost.

*Most importantly, I wanted to say you guys always made things entertaining even when the show wasn't, so I wanted to come back and thank all of you for that.*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

For anyone who hasn't seen this


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I hope Raw is a good one tonight :hmm: But I don't want to ask that much of Vince.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

First RAW I'll be watching since December


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Are we ready for Monday Night Nap Time?? I know I am, I even had a nice big supper so I can nod right off promptly at about 8:30!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Hawkke said:


> Are we ready for Monday Night Nap Time?? I know I am, I even had a nice big supper so I can nod right off promptly at about 8:30!


Hope you saved some room for Divas Match snackbreaks.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm really not looking forward to tonight, probably only going to get 20 minutes worth of wrestling again, I just hope they do something, anything to get me the least bit interested in Reigns vs Lesnar


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> This is my first post since the Rumble. I haven't watched an entire Raw start to finish in a long time. It's nice to see their ratings have declined. That's only going to get worse post-Mania.
> 
> I'm more interested in the crowd reactions next week than Mania itself. After that, i'm a frakking ghost.
> 
> *Most importantly, I wanted to say you guys always made things entertaining even when the show wasn't, so I wanted to come back and thank all of you for that.*


You want a cookie?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm definitely going to miss this forum more than i'm going to miss Raw's obiligatory/onerous 20 minute long opening promos.

Are they really going to have Sting cut a long promo to start Raw? Way to kill his mystique, WWE. He's a decent promo, but he's a much better character when he's silent and allows his actions to speak for him.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Mainboy said:


> For anyone who hasn't seen this
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YN3yMrTgKI


fpalm


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

2 days until NXT


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> You want a cookie?


You aren't Chris Rock. You're the Kevin frakkin Hart of WF.

Nobody likes Kevin frakkin Hart.... not even his mother.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I think, lately, that the WWE has turned completely humanitarian. They've turned their product into a cure for insomnia to benefit mankind.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I'm definitely going to miss this forum more than i'm going to miss Raw's obiligatory/onerous 20 minute long opening promos.
> 
> Are they really going to have Sting cut a long promo to start Raw? Way to kill his mystique, WWE. He's a decent promo, but he's a much better character when he's silent and allows his actions to speak for him.


It is probably a reaction to seeing Sting speak last week even if it was for a moment the crowd went insane at the end of each sentence.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> I think, lately, that the WWE has turned completely humanitarian. They've turned their product into a cure for insomnia to benefit mankind.


It worked great for me last Monday best night of sleep I got in months!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> You aren't Chris Rock. You're the Kevin frakkin Hart of WF.
> 
> Nobody likes Kevin frakkin Hart.... not even his mother.


I never asked to be liked


----------



## WWFSoldier (Mar 9, 2015)

They better not screw this up with PG Bullshit


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

If they can't pull a A+ RAW out of their asses tonight, on the last stop of the RTWM, then all hope is truly lost.

After that "all hands on deck" report, I'm looking forward to HHH/Sting, Rusev/Cena (maybe the return of Lana? :yum: ) and by some miracle, a IC confrontation with all the competitors that isn't buried by moronic and irrelevant commentary. Doesn't seem much to ask for imho.

Going to do my best to "enjoy the ride" tonight as I am on break from studies this week. 

Don't let me down, dammit!!

:fingerscrossed


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Arthurgos said:


> It is probably a reaction to seeing Sting speak last week even if it was for a moment the crowd went insane at the end of each sentence.


I didn't read that in the spoilers... Oh well. The best version of Sting is very terse on the mic. No need to have him talk that much.

Doesn't really matter, I suppose. It's not like he's going to be on tv every week.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Despite all my bitching about WWE, this is still the go home show to Wrestlemania... I'm ready to be entertained damnit!


----------



## WWFSoldier (Mar 9, 2015)

They need to put more of a focus on promos tonight to make up for nothing over the past 3 weeks


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They need to really hit a homerun tonight to make up for this bumpy Road to Mania.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Just told my cat Raw is about to start.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Guest host snoop dogg and bill simmons on the go home show yall...........

fpalm

Only tuning in for the beginning and the end of the show.


----------



## WWFSoldier (Mar 9, 2015)

They should end it with Regins Superman punching Lesnar out of the ring and yelling "Believe That" into the mic


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Prediction: at 9:14 we will have out first poster threaten to stop watching wwe forever. He will of course watch the whole episode


----------



## WWFSoldier (Mar 9, 2015)

I think Bryan should come out saying he is unsatisfied with his position at Mania tonight then at Mania Screw over Regins,costing him the match, Regins spears Lesnar after the match, Rollins cashes in and beats Lesnar, then bam we have a feud til Summerslam.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

I won't be watching, but I'll be curious about the recap. Hopefully there'll be a few segments worth seeing on youtube. Sting spoilers sounds very interesting.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Damn Nikki better win tonight


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> They need to really hit a homerun tonight to make up for this bumpy Road to Mania.


A home run? 

They need to hit for the cycle, have a triple play, and pitch a friggin' perfect game to make up for the past atrocities.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

For god sake they better shine on #Axelmania tonight, get him ready for winning the big one at WM. I wonder how much mic time Reigns gets tonight, over/under 30 seconds?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Last year, Brock, Cena and Bryan all got the last laugh before WM and won at the show so lets hope Lesnar takes out Reigns tonight...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

imscotthALLIN said:


> For god sake they better shine on #Axelmania tonight, get him ready for winning the big one at WM. I wonder how much mic time Reigns gets tonight, over/under 30 seconds?


Hopefully zero.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Ratman said:


> Damn Nikki better win tonight


Hopefully she becomes a huge Hollywood star. Because then she can leave the WWE. She is so annoying and acts like a damn Kardashian. And please keep the mic away from her!


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Reptar said:


> Are they really gonna risk having their heel cheered and face booed to end the go home show?


If they have a confrontation it's gunna happen anyway.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nikki should lose.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

If Lesnar destroys Reigns tonight is he going to get crazy pops?! I could only imagine. 

I went to a house show this last Saturday and I could tell you the heat for Reigns is real. He got heat on his entrance, when he hollered out before his finisher and when he won. Guy isn't getting overs anywhere that isn't the fixed volume.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

We ,the WWE Universe can decide who The Viper will face tonight!
Big Show , Kane OR Rollins with J&J 

OMG OMG :mark:


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Nine99 said:


> If Lesnar destroys Reigns tonight is he going to get crazy pops?! I could only imagine.
> 
> I went to a house show this last Saturday and I could tell you the heat for Reigns is real. He got heat on his entrance, when he hollered out before his finisher and when he won. Guy isn't getting overs anywhere that isn't the fixed volume.


He gets cheered at some houseshows, it's been proven. RAW however seems to be a completely different story where the reactions have been almost consistantly underwhelming since the RR.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Snoop dogg is gonna be today on Raw

i hope at least he sings some good stuff not his reggae songs that suck


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

There will be Sting, there will be Brock, there will be fuckery, and there will be everyones favorite complaining!

Welcome everyone to Monday night Raw!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh man less than a minute!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Almost time, let's do this. Snoop might actually be good.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

At least Sting is there I guess!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Forgot about Snoop Dogg. Way to prioritize your tv time ,WWE!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Bill Simmons should be good, he's a legit wrestling fan and one of my favorite writers


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Time to witness the foolery.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Pre-Mania fuckery time :cole


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for some Go-Home Fuckery!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go! You have 1 show to sell me on Wrestlemania, WWE :lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Let's go!!! :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the #WWEFuckery begin


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

We want Eazy!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Don't let me down LA crowd!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> A home run?
> 
> They need to hit for the cycle, have a triple play, and pitch a friggin' perfect game to make up for the past atrocities.


:clap that is perfect. :lmao


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

here we goooooooo!!!! >


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Fuckery begins


----------



## Silent Servant (Jun 8, 2002)

Sting in da house tonight..."Fa shizzle dizzle".


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, lets see how the go-home turns out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Its time


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

That 'press X to reload' bit with Reigns is beyond cringeworthy.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Axel should get a ladder and stick a giant sticker of Axel over the wrestle part of the wrestlemania sign.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

It's the Mania go home show, they can't possibly f*ck this up.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The last Raw prior to the Raw After Mania Kick-Off show :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I hope this title changes to 'Brock fucks up Reigns' lol.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Leggooooo


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

all hands on deck

this is the GOING HOME SHOW

this is RAW TO WRESTLEMANIA

this is it

ERRYBODY HERE TONIGHT

Sting Taker Hogan Rock Austin REIGNS BARRRRROOOCKKK LESNAR

oh man tonight's gonna be epic


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I think undertaker is here. The stage had his flame pyros during the opening.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

First time they are going to be in the ring together in two months. What a build this has been lol.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Snoop Dogg = ratings

:ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bill Simmons. who's making for that?


----------



## WWFSoldier (Mar 9, 2015)

Sting hell yes


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

stinger !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Sting!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes the STINGER!


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

HAWKMAN?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Opening with Sting? Who would of thought. Lesnar/Reigns is closing.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

STINGGGGGGGGGG!!!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

where's his walker?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Bah gawd its Sting!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I will piss myself laughing if it is a fake Sting :lol


----------



## asdf122345 (Mar 9, 2005)

The Ministry is back!


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

This theme is god awful, where is his WCW theme???????


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

:mark:

Dat pop :mark:


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy SHIT! What a POP


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sting please ditch that awful coat for the black trench coat


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

BAH GAWD IT'S STING!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...14 years too late...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sting starting off Raw
NIce

still hate his music, not sure why they can't use the WCW music they own the rights to it


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Good start


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I thought the Authority was going to have Steph/Rollins dress as Sting.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Please just give us the Sting theme everyone knows :cry


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That pop was pretty amazing. This crowd should be really really fun.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh now its Legendary lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Here comes 30 year veteran, Sting! :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

14 Years to the day that WCW ended? Man.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

So refreshing seeing someone different kick off Raw.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

I really do not like his coat.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Is it me or does the crowd sound like the vacuum pop from Smackdown?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*WCW announcers*: _Is that an XL Sting T-shirt the Stinger is wearing?
_


We want Eazy!


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

WWE finally puts over WCW!!

very nice


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sting's going to talk haha.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shut the fuck up Michael Cole. He makes everything so lame...


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Digital apron tonight eh.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

to all you young muthatruckers

that right there is LEGEND

the man called S T I N G !!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't know why a lot of you are alarmed at Sting going on first. It was leaked that he would.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> 14 Years to the day that WCW ended? Man.


:HHH2 you know what that means.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Booooooo , he talking


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I can't believe Sting will be at Wrestlemania. Crazy. But I think his coat needs to be all black, none of that red crap.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Love sting


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Great reaction for Sting! He deserves it! :clap


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Give Sting a WWE Championship shot


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sting to start :mark:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Pretty sure used Sting and RAW in a sentence a couple times before Maggle


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

I think Undertaker wishes he was facing Sting


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> Booooooo , he talking


why BOOO, Sting is great on the mic.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man, weird hearing Sting's voice on Raw still.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Sting hasn't done a thing in 14 years. According to WWE.

:vince


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Here comes 30 year veteran, Sting! :mark:



30 year vet? Where has he been for the last 14 years? :jericho2


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Woooooo!












We want Eazy!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

I just couldn't give a fuck about Sting. No matter how hard I try


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Sting make H look like an fuccboi


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Preach it Sting!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Odds, that Sting mentions TNA? slim and none.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sting be all like "Fuck dat guy!"


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

HHH da gawd


----------



## Heel_Tactics101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Stephanie vs. Sting. This gon be good.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Tommy-V said:


> So refreshing seeing someone different kick off Raw.


This. Plus, the fact that Sting is finally speaking on WWE TV makes it all the more interesting.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Stephanie with that awful music that doesn't fit her at all. 

Just the site of Steph annoys me.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Sting don't play around

HHH gon git fvcked up

bigtime

SCORPION DEATHLOCK!!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Queen is here holy crap they are huge!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I will mark out for the rest of my life if we get Crow theme at Mania


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Change that fucking music Stephanie. You're not 18.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Steph's here, this should be interesting.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Queen <3


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

No!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Here comes the burial.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Holy crap...steph is too hot.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Bitch, if you no-sell Sting on the mic, I fucking swear...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O get the fuck off the show Steph.. just go away.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

why is she out here right now? ugh


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lord Wolfe said:


> Digital apron tonight eh.


Stage looks good with it.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

This is about to be gold!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Steph looking goooooooood.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Too much Steph on TV. She's good to look at but that's about it


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*wwe fan in audience with sign*: Stephanie fears Chyna


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Steph getting ready to emasculate an icon! fpalm


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Of course she has to speak...

Great...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Here comes a McMahon to ruin a segment. Her theme is garbage.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Machos cum bucket!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat theme is horrible....... :lol :lol :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wonder if Steph is going to cut Sting's balls off too?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Why the f*ck is she here?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Steph looks so delicious right now


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

All the Kids be like...

DATS NOT STINS VOIZ, WE HERD IT LAZT WEEK FURST TIME IT SOUND DIFFERANT!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Would bang all day long.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Yep this segment sucks


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

This kinda ruins the aura of Sting. Steph shouldn't have the balls to interrupt him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE is annoying me with this WCW shit. It's not about WCW you geeks.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury:

Sting


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Lol at the people bitching 

Never ends 

Pathetic 

Sit back and enjoy this moment....ITS STINGER BITCHES


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Odds, that Sting mentions TNA? slim and none.


better odds he mentions Max's youtube video ha


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ham and Egger said:


> Steph getting ready to emasculate an icon! fpalm


Not quite.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm a woman, and I have no problem saying that Steph looks good tonight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love how they are just acting like TNA never happened. 

Like Sting did nothing for a decade and a half.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kills me every time they tell Sting he is NOW in the big time :lol


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Once again, Stephanie McMahon here to ruin the moment with her terrible acting skills.

"The Stttttingeeerrrrr"...ugh.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

I'd jizz in my pants if he'd death dropped her


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

she better not emasculate him


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Why in the blue hell is Stephanie here??? All we needed was sting


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Macmahon appearence.............maybe


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaas

She finally got an outfit right!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

people don't understand Sting is great on the mic

sad to say you young goons don't know the legend

THE MAN CALLED STING!!!

i am marking out


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

"It's nice to finally meet you Steph."

LOL.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

stop talking about WCW FFS.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Is Steph going to slap Sting like she slapped Batista the last time they were here?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHAT.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> This kinda ruins the aura of Sting. Steph shouldn't have the balls to interrupt him.


Agreed. Also too much WCW talk.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Steph, no one gives a fuck. Get to the damn point.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:vince5 give me credit. It was ALL me :vince5


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Why is Stephanie burrying WCW when this entire god damn feud has been based on how big of competition WCW was to WWE

SO STUPID


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man, Vince bitter that WCW forced his hand back then it seems.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HOW FUCKING BIG ARE WWE's EGOS? 14 FUCKING YEARS LATER WE'RE HEARING THIS SHIT


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Stephanie's theme* : _The Queendom where the kings bow down.










_


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WCW >>>>>>>> WWE


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

uh oh here comes the goat lol.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This really should only end with Steph getting hit with a bat or something.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Does anyone really give a shit about the WCW angle?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

He just said, he's not here for WcW, so get to the f*cking point! :lol


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Getting legit heat from k9 viewers


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She's the best douchebag ever :lmao


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Is Steph going to slap Sting like she slapped Batista the last time they were here?


And risk getting facepaint on her hands?!? :surprise:


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I love how Steph and Trips are still living in the past while Sting is looking in the future


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

This WWE/WCW stuff is embarrassing and nothing more than an ego trip for the McMahon's


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wish Sting would give her a Stinger Death Drop.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

STING you also lost your virginity.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Sting is really fighting for TNA.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good lord how can anyone justify Stephanie McMahon's presence?


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Please take her out Sting


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't want to disrespect dogs. 
Happy Puppy Day!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

:BURIED


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OH NO, SHE CALLED HIM A FACE PAINTED FREAK.. WHAT EVER WILL HE DO?!!?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This is making HHH look like a bitch that Steph has fight his battles for him against Sting


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Sick of Stephanie leeching heat off the wrestlers.
Fuck right off


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

How the fuck does Steph not realize that her Vince McMahon impersonation is awful??


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

BAWSE!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, she tried to slap him....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie is an awful actress.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

HHH


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

What reason did she have to smack him Tho lmaoo


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Is Steph going to slap Sting like she slapped Batista the last time they were here?


She almost dawg! lol





We want Eazy!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Is this really necessary?


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Close to 15 years and WWE is still bragging about "beating" WCW. This company.....


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol A face-painted freak? Golddust says hi, but both are cool lol.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Like how he didn't even have to speak to completely make Steph look like the talentless fool she is!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The king is here!!! Bow down bitches!!!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

rape her!! rape her Sting

oh, HHH coming to get beat the fvck down

HERE WE GO

STING VS HHH

you're marking out

and it ain't even WRESTLEMANIA!~!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Welp :buried


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes the king


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

ITS ON!


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh Steph you fucking annoy me!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So after that little segment any remaining thoughts I had about buying the network for WM just ended.. It's time Steph gets the fuck off TV..


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

HHH just gassed himself on the way to the ring. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Here we go! :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Really, Steph looks AMAZING tonight! :homer


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Stephanie about to use her Smackdown 2: Know Your Role finisher: Women's Special Slap!!!!

Queen!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time for the flunkies to attack from behind.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

This is really the only well booked WM feud


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Close to 15 years and WWE is still bragging about "beating" WCW. This company.....


The irony is how they turned into WCW, a worse version of it I might add.





We want Eazy!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Watch wwe run ads on that digital apron


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks like they are using the NXT apron now.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

this is awesome!!

indeed

THIS IS AWESOME!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ti "He put his hands on you?" 
You weren't watching, were you Hunter?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Steph ruined that dumb bitch


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> why BOOO, Sting is great on the mic.


Too later now its was better to have Sting never talk in the WWE, have him retire without saying a word


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Guaranteed he has a bat on him somewhere.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Stephanie's face when she brought out the hammer :lmao


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

steph is hot, but i don't want to see her. she ruins segments.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Restomaniac said:


> If they have a confrontation it's gunna happen anyway.


They were on the same show two weeks ago and they kept them away from each other for that very reason. Nothing's changed since.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

How is 'this awesome'?

Marks in crowd.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

hit each other for once!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Max Landis is somewhere like :maury


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

PLAY BALL!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So they are turning Sting vs HHH into bat vs sledge?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

At least this Brandon Lee/HHH feud has some kind of story. Can't say the same for Lesnar/Reigns


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

Steph's atrocious acting, just killing me. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Okay, i'll say it, this is the *one* match I actually want to see. Sting's first match in the WWE is still his first match regardless of how much heat I have with the company that employs him.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Stop complaining about WCW peeps this is the first feud for Sting in WWE of course it will be mentioned a lot .


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Remember when Undertaker took a bat and smashed it over Big Show's face? And he proceeded to keep punching his corpse?


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

HHH don't want it against Sting

you can see it

HHH DONT WANT NONE OF THE SCORPION!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Come on Trips, kick his ass. Do it for the E


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

T SHIRT TIME!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I feel like we've been here before. Have we been here before?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh come on! Brawl motherfuckers!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Ryan193 said:


> This WWE/WCW stuff is embarrassing and nothing more than an ego trip for the McMahon's


I hope one day they have to sell, they deserve it


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Look at that camera work to hide Sting's old man belly


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

I really hope Sting doesn't wrestle in a T shirt. At least rip the sleeves off and tuck it in.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sting is hype tonight!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Should have left the coat on.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sting blocking Steph's slap courtesy of dat dere Spider-Sense Stinger-Sense.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

how exciting...


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Sting selling the shizzzz out of this match

for real

Vince McMahon, thank the man called Sting

you realize the buyrates just went thru the roof?!

DAMN I AM PUMPED FOR WRESTLEMANIA!!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

God, does that mean Hunter's winning at WM?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> 30 year vet? Where has he been for the last 14 years? :jericho2


:lmao 

Parts Unknown!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well that was a waste. Hurry up and get to Orton/Rollins.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

_that's a nice T-shirt the Stinger is wearing_






We want Eazy!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Awful segment haahahahah.

Stephanie has ALWAYS sucked, and she's gotten WORSE over time.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

We 1 major segment in y'all, and nothing has progressed.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Mehhh.....


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Is that Paul Stanley from Kiss in the crowd.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Is that D-Bo?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

This has been such a 1 sided feud... Sting has made HHH look like a bitch everytime :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm thinking that sting HHH ends Wrestlemania-go home win match and letting Borky keep his title. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWFSoldier (Mar 9, 2015)

Decent Promo, 1 match at least slightly bulit up


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That was pretty cool.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

hnnnggggg


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That was awesome, Sting getting major pops


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

One week before facing off against Rollins, Orton is ONCE AGAIN FACING OFF


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good news is it wasn't a 20 min. promo.

Bad news is it really didn't do anything to help me want to see Sting/HHH.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Choose Randy Orton's opponent:

2 guys no one cares about or his WM opponent?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Good start so far :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That segment was not awesome, Los Angeles. Stop overusing that chant!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I feel like we've been here before. Have we been here before?


Not with Sting just owning the crowd while doing it . Makes me wish we heard him speak sooner also with Kevin Nash being inducted tonight i feel like NWO will either attack or aid Sting.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Amazing reaction for Sting. The fact that this is his first run in WWE after so many years and stiil get that kind of reactions speaks alone of Sting popularity.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Paige + AJ

fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So the Divas Title match happens BEFORE the PPV match, which is an ordinary tag bout? 

K.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

That was a damn-near perfect segment. Holy fuck, I'm pumped.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

What the hell is the point of Orton/Rollins at Wrestlemanai if they are going to face each other twice before the match?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

uhhh I really hope Sting wins.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

heel_turn said:


> Stephanie about to use her *Smackdown 2: Know Your Role *finisher: Women's Special Slap!!!!
> 
> Queen!


Undertaker vs Lita in Hell in a Cell. Those were the days :crying:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Ryan Gosling sign. LOL.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sting with more charisma than ninety percent of the roster.

And why are they giving away wrestlemania matches on RAW? That's the whole reason why people watch wrestlemania?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Jeans Ambrose!


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

ok who the fuck made a ryan gosling sign and why did they bring it to raw?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Great..now I can't hear his name without thinking "Dean FUCKING Ambrose"....lol.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Love how Steph still technically got the last word.

Even Sting isn't allowed to respond back.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So wait, women's title match out of nowhere for tonight? Will we actually get Paige or AJ taking the belt and saving it from Nikki?! Would prefer a build, but anything to get away from the blackhole of talent is welcomed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Truth finally wrestling? This can't be. Won't be surprised if he doesn't actually wrestle.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Sting is in really great shape too, wonder if he did that DDP yoga ?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh boy. They're teaming the "crazies" together because haha it's so entertaining, guise!

:vince


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean needs a female valet called The Lunatic Minge.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'Dean is the Future'


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> How is 'this awesome'?
> 
> Marks in crowd.











I don't know, man. This isn't impressive in the slightest.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Queen Nikki. Her cerebral assassin era is coming. ..

Go Randy Orton vs Seth and his flying monkeys!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> hnnnggggg


:trips5 Damn that look


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I thought that was a good segment between Sting/Steph/HHH. Crowd was a red hot.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Very interesting to see a RAW kick off with a toucan and his howler monkey wife be forced away by a scorpion.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


> hnnnggggg


Finally, that pic is proof Stephanie can look just as constipated as HHH does all the time.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Dean 


FUCKING



AMBROSE 

:mark:


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

nice pop for dean


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> So the Divas Title match happens BEFORE the PPV match, which is an ordinary tag bout?
> 
> K.


Im hoping they all fight in tonights match and make the WM match a fatal four way instead of a tag match.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

But overall that was a good segment. The crowd ate that up. Hot crowd tonight!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So the Divas Title match happens BEFORE the PPV match, which is an ordinary tag bout?
> 
> K.


The Tag Title match will likely be on the pre-show. Let it sink in


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Great..now I can't hear his name without thinking "Dean FUCKING Ambrose"....lol.



Good thought I was the only one :ambrose4


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> uhhh I really hope Sting wins.


I'm sure him Cena and Reigns are dead certs for wins. I be shocked any of those three lose on Sunday.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Vote for Rollins and J&J Security so we don't have to see Big Show or Kane in the ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Dean needs a female valet called The Lunatic Minge.


:lol

Or Hornswoggle could become his manager and can change his name to "The Lunatic Midge."


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice pop for Dean, these pops sound like Smackdown vacuum/no echo pops though


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

.So I get to vote between boredom, even more boredom or a shitty finish?

Gee, thanks.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh my word, that Ambrose Pop ... YES!!!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> I don't know, man. This isn't impressive in the slightest.


How is a crowd going insane having seen a Sting/Steph/HHH segment not awesome?.. Just imagine being there with all of that going on it would just take over .


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Everything Steph does these days just shits me.

Good to see Sting though, I was expecting HHH to beat him down tbh.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Amazing reaction for Sting. The fact that this is his first run in WWE after so many years and stiil get that kind of reactions speaks alone of Sting popularity.


Just imagine the crowd reaction during the Sting vs Undertaker build-up :mark:


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Great..now I can't hear his name without thinking "Dean FUCKING Ambrose"....lol.


I know!!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

looper007 said:


> I'm sure him Cena and Reigns are dead certs for wins. I be shocked any of those three lose on Sunday.


Cena and Reigns yes but this feud as been all Sting. HHHs has gotten no offense in. The night is still young but still.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Theres something about deans music that pumps-me-up.
Its pure audio adrenaline.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> So the Divas Title match happens BEFORE the PPV match, which is an ordinary tag bout?
> 
> K.


50-50 booking, biotch! :wink2:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Harribel said:


> :trips5 Damn that look


I would _hammer_ Steph


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Arcade said:


> Vote for Rollins and J&J Security so we don't have to see Big Show or Kane in the ring.


Until the DQ.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Harribel said:


> :trips5 Damn that look


What im sayin' tho :banderas


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Sting and HHH is going to be a spectacle. Even if the match sucks and they end up selling and rest holds for 3/4 of it.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Sting will aid Undertaker in his match against Bray

and Undertaker will aid Sting in his match against HHH



Then the year build up to their match at WM32


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Arthurgos said:


> How is a crowd going insane having seen a Sting/Steph/HHH segment not awesome?.. Just imagine being there with all of that going on it would just take over .


Eh, didn't do anything for me. Especially when we got this like two or three times already.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

When HHH was unbuttoning his shirt Kane was in the back like bro, that's why I don't even bother.


----------



## EliranGooner (Mar 8, 2015)

Arcade said:


> Vote for Rollins and J&J Security so we don't have to see Big Show or Kane in the ring.


This match will never go through completely, they won't do the same match of WM in RAW before WM.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

funnyfaces1 said:


> Good lord how can anyone justify Stephanie McMahon's presence?


She's Stephanie McMahon. She can do whatever the hell she wants.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> Everything Steph does these days just shits me.
> 
> Good to see Sting though, I was expecting HHH to beat him down tbh.


I still think the match will stink. But seen Sting brings me back to been a 10 year old and seen him in 92. Expect the HHH attack at the end Cobalt.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Ambrose and.... Truth???? WTF


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> I would _hammer_ Steph


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Barrett as guest commentator.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

So the Divas Championship is on the line on RAW but at Mania we get a tag team match? :lmao

Also an Orton vs. Rollins match on the go home show before they face at Mania? WTF what's the point in the match at Mania then? :lmao


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh look! Real wrasslin!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cody chants :banderas


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh fucking hell, it is the same thing every goddamn week with these guys. 

The guy with the belt at the booth and a handful of them in a tag match. How lazy are these writers?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Dean!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

There you go Truth. Juke and jive you useless fuck.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Lovin Barret on the mic, Whose the Bloody Man!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I think there's a thread in the General section proclaiming Rhode's theme to be best in WWE

:dahell


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm willing to bet that Stardust "suffers a head injury" that makes him come to his senses at Wrestlemania and becomes Cody again.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

"We changed from 'Domino's Pizza' to just 'Domino's', because we have absolutely no right to call those pizzas."


----------



## WWFSoldier (Mar 9, 2015)

Stardust Gay Hump


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Cena and Reigns yes but this feud as been all Sting. HHHs has gotten no offense in. The night is still young but still.


I expect it at the end. No way HHH is going into WM without getting one over on Stinger.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

gamegenie said:


> Sting will aid Undertaker in his match against Bray
> 
> and Undertaker will aid Sting in his match against HHH
> 
> ...


Na more like a night after WM tease


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:heston at Harper covering Stardust's ears to help him deal with the "Cody!" chants. :clap


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nothing says vanilla and default as jeans and a tank.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Oh fucking hell, it is the same thing every goddamn week with these guys.
> 
> The guy with the belt at the booth and a handful of them in a tag match. How lazy are these writers?


I honestly don't think it's laziness, they probably aren't happy with this shit either. It's what Vince wants, he just doesn't care. Probably doesn't allow his writers any time to actually do anything for this belt.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean and Harper remind me of Twins Devito and Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

JBL and Booker need to get their vocal chords ripped out.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who.the fuck.is allowing Harper and Ambrose to wear the same shit whenever they're in a match together? :chan


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Crazies Vs. Crazies? That's good to me

R-Truth has some ugly tattoos tbh though


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm sure I just heard Barrett call himself Bad News...Brown


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Dean and Luke always twinzies


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

I thought racist caricatures were a thing of the past, but R-Truth's existence is proving me wrong.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Na more like a night after WM tease


Not going to lie but Sting vs Undertaker having a major WM tease for next year is the one thing i am hoping for.. If there was ever a moment that deserves a tease for something a year ahead it is that .


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Remember when Dean Ambrose was super over and then they damaged him with that stupid finish at HIAC and had him lose repeatedly on PPV?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

These 2 wearing the same sh*t. Get new gear please. :lol


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Dean Harper and Luke Ambrose?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So are Dean and Luke going to team as The Dirty White Boys? Southern Pride? The Meth Connection?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Breaks up the Rhodes Bros but continues to have Stardust wrestle in nothing but tag matches


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Barrett could step in tomorow and be a better commentator than these schlubs. :mark:


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Steph looked smoking hot in that little dress tonight


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

KingLobos said:


> Nothing says vanilla and default as jeans and a tank.


You mean something that isn't tights like 90 percent of the roster? What in the hell dude...


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That was legit like four minutes between ad breaks. The fuck?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why can't Dean wear a black tank, or the cut sleeves shirt like in the Shield?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Ambrose and Harper for next tag team.

Also Barrett saying he can beat them all one on one when he hasn't won a match since becoming champion. *facepalm*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Headliner said:


> There you go Truth. Juke and jive you useless fuck.



?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Remember when Dean Ambrose was super over and then they damaged him with that stupid finish at HIAC and had him lose repeatedly on PPV?


What? Reigns was the one that was over. Ambrose was just filling in for him. :vince3


----------



## WWFSoldier (Mar 9, 2015)

Same fuckin attire for Ambrose and harper


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> "We changed from 'Domino's Pizza' to just 'Domino's', because we have absolutely no right to call those pizzas."


lmao. great, I was eating ice cream and nearly choked on a spoon of Creole Vanilla.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DemBoy said:


> I thought racist caricatures were a thing of the past, but R-Truth's existence is proving me wrong.


Racist gimmicks will never be gone until :vince5 is gone.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I missed the first 10 minutes of the show tonight. Did they have Sting talk on the mic in he opening promo?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Arthurgos said:


> Not going to lie but Sting vs Undertaker having a major WM tease for next year is the one thing i am hoping for.. If there was ever a moment that deserves a tease for something a year ahead it is that .


That match needed to happen more than a decade ago. There is no chance that lives up to expectations now. Taker (especially) and Sting are both guys that need to be carried at this point.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Commentary addressed the clothing similarity between Dean and Luke... we know what's coming post WM.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why can't Dean wear a black tank, or the cut sleeves shirt like in the Shield?



B/c only one guy can wear gear that reminds people of The Shield :reigns2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why can't Dean wear a black tank, or the cut sleeves shirt like in the Shield?


Nope, Roman has that right. He gets the Shield's gear, music and entrance. :reigns2


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Dean and Harper would be a good tag team, but both guys should be put higher up, not lower. They're too good for that.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Are we getting another Ziggler/Bryan match tonight??


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Joseph92 said:


> I missed the first 10 minutes of the show tonight. Did they have Sting talk on the mic in he opening promo?


Yes


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> You mean something that isn't tights like 90 percent of the roster? What in the hell dude...


R Truth - Jeans
Ambrose - Jeans
Harper - Jeans

All in this match lol. Yes, I think they can change it up for fuck sake.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

please god no tag teams for ambrose, fucking idiots.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> That was legit like four minutes between ad breaks. The fuck?


Should never have ads during WRESTLING matches on a WRESTLING show
but it's all about :vince$


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

anyone know how long the Usos will be out?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

deathslayer said:


> Commentary addressed the clothing similarity between Dean and Luke... we know what's coming post WM.


Probably because it's the first time Vince noticed it.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> That match needed to happen more than a decade ago. There is no chance that lives up to expectations now. Taker (especially) and Sting are both guys that need to be carried at this point.


Get the hell outta here, they can still go


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

looper007 said:


> Are we getting another Ziggler/Bryan match tonight??



If we are lucky, but if we do 3/4 of the actual match will be during commercials


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Haven't watched in a while, what's the story with StarDust and Harper? Just randomly paired or some sort of significance?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> I missed the first 10 minutes of the show tonight. Did they have Sting talk on the mic in he opening promo?


yes it was a great promo until steph and uhh came out and ruined the segment.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

deathslayer said:


> Commentary addressed the clothing similarity between Dean and Luke... we know what's coming post WM.


An amazingly booked feud between them for the prestigious IC title? Who the fuck am i kidding, of course they're going to turn them into the Crazy Lunatics team.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> If we are lucky, but if we do 3/4 of the actual match will be during commercials


Yeah they are very ad happy on Raw ain't they.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What the... did anyone else just go to a commercial out of nowhere?


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, Cole, WM is 4 hours, but a Spectacular?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lok said:


> Yes


Did they explain the voice change from the first promo he did 2 weeks ago where they changed the tone of Sting's voice?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

4 hours? My God, that show is gonna plod on


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Remember Mania is spectacular. That wouldnt be the adjective I would use after the last few weeks of build.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> :lol
> 
> Or Hornswoggle could become his manager and can change his name to "The Lunatic Midge."


What about Little Bastard?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

RustyPro said:


> Haven't watched in a while, what's the story with StarDust and Harper? Just randomly paired or some sort of significance?


It was Stardust vs Golddust but the WWE just dropped the feud for no reason.

Stardust was just randomly added to this match like Truth was.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Started watching RAW just now, what odd teams there is for this tag match lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Crowd is pretty hot so far. bama



BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> R-Truth has some ugly tattoos tbh though


I always get a giggle when dudes that are as dark as Truth and Kofi get tats, since you can barely see the damn things and thus they're analogous to skywriting at nighttime. :hayden3


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Please let him Bullhammer Booker.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> R Truth - Jeans
> Ambrose - Jeans
> Harper - Jeans
> 
> All in this match lol. Yes, I think they can change it up for fuck sake.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Joseph92 said:


> Did they explain the voice change from the first promo he did 2 weeks ago where they changed the tone of Sting's voice?


:lol no. But it was pretty good until Steph came out


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Arthurgos said:


> Not going to lie but Sting vs Undertaker having a major WM tease for next year is the one thing i am hoping for.. If there was ever a moment that deserves a tease for something a year ahead it is that .


If they want to sell 100K tickets they need to tease a big time match like this 1 year in advance.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Does anybody give a flying fuck about Bill Simmons?

Just curious


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Am I the only one who just got a random single commercial?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

deathslayer said:


> Commentary addressed the clothing similarity between Dean and Luke... we know what's coming post WM.


Shhhh. Don't say jack about it.. Vince will hear and make them into the dancing hillbilly gimmick he's done several times already.

"Who's that dancing the charleston with Dean and Harper? It's Uncle Bray!!!"


----------



## Asspero (Feb 26, 2015)

Paul Stanley on the crowd behind JBL


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Is that Paul Stanley sitting behind Barett?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Créole Heat said:


> 4 hours? My God, that show is gonna plod on


plus the preshow is like two or three hours lol

isn't the preshow starting like at 4 pm EST


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Anybody else feel like you could swap the MITB phase everytime they talk about the IC Title match @ Mania? It's like they took the WM 26 script scratched out MITB and typed in the IC Title instead


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose with the rebound clothesline outside of the ring.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Why has Ambrose worn the white beater for all these matches with Harper? Have him wear he shirt fuck.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Feed just cut for a single second to the backstage area with Tom Philips & the Ascension. Weird.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Ambrose call Harper up and ask what he's wearing to the show tonight?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Would Truth be the predator, or the prey in prison?
Just imagine him singing whats up for some Big Bubba steroid looking dude:mj2


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

How come Stardust doesnt' have a valet, which Dean Ambrose is trying to hit on, while Stardust is trying to toy with Ambrose, playing gay mind-games. 

A story like that building up to these two facing each other at WrestleMania is a lot more interesting than the bullshit we're seeing on TV right now, that they want us to be hyped for WrestleMania over.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

It's 2015 and R-Truth is getting a hot tag.

Why.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WTF is with the screen apron? lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> Does anybody give a flying fuck about Bill Simmons?
> 
> Just curious


I had no idea who he was until they announced him as a guest last week.

And Stupe Dummy Dumbass isn't going to light any fires either..except on a blunt.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Why do a tornado DDT when your finisher is a double arm DDT?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

R-Truth in a match and getting in some offense? :wow


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Match is actually pretty good.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Did they just say fuck it to Goldust? Or am I missing something 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Harper and Ambrose need to become a ventriloquist duo


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Wouldn't be a modern WWE Tag Match without a dive through the ropes push


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

weProtectUs said:


> Is that Paul Stanley sitting behind Barett?


Yep him and Stardust should bust into a kiss song.

Zeus is in the crowd too


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dr. Middy said:


> Does anybody give a flying fuck about Bill Simmons?
> 
> Just curious



Not me :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> If they want to sell 100K tickets they need to tease a big time match like this 1 year in advance.


Yeah if they have Taker vs Sting and Rock vs Lesnar they can easily hit that number.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

lol r truth pinning cody


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stardust pinned by every black man finisher ever.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

thingstoponder said:


> Am I the only one who just got a random single commercial?


I had it too.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

lol R-Truth is going to win so Vince can troll us.


----------



## EliranGooner (Mar 8, 2015)

Decent match to be honest.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

One time I don't want Ambrose to win lol, i'm seriously having a hard time consoling with myself that he's not going to win this title


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> Does anybody give a flying fuck about Bill Simmons?
> 
> Just curious


Nope. He's supposed to be a basketball "analyst", but he fails miserably.

Then again, he works(ed) for ESPN. Outside of Keith Law, that company is a spectacular collection of mouth breathers.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Ambrose dancing 

They killed him.

RIP Ambrose


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

DEAN AMBROSE DANCINF GIMMICK YESSSDSSS


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

ugh


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

fuck.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh god...don't dance Dean...jesus tapdancing christ...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Look at this *****. He can't help but dance. Dude probably shakes up like a crack addict in his sleep out of habit.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Ambrose is such a joke


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean, dont do that. fpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Truth with the win! :lol

Now a dance off with Dean. Wtf?!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Dean FUCKING Ambrose :ambrose4


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Why the fuck is ambrose jiving like a 70's pimp?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Créole Heat said:


> 4 hours? My God, that show is gonna plod on


No didn't you hear they've added MUSICAL preforamces to this years Maina which will mean it will just FLY BY.....



> WWE announced the following today:
> 
> Skylar Grey, Kid Ink and Travis Barker join WWE at WrestleMania 31
> 
> ...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Truth for busting out a Stinger Splash near the end of the match. Shame he's still using the jumping flatliner instead of the corkscrew scissors kick, but oh well.

Dean-O busting a move as best a white guy can. :tyson


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Troll vote - Kane


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Ambrose and R-Truth team, Call em the Lethal Weapons!!!!!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ambrose is dancing? :cry


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose dancing on the Raw before Mania.

While that talentless hack Reigns is facing off with Brock. :deanfpalm


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I choose D. As in I *D.on't give a frak*.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> It's 2015 and R-Truth is getting a hot tag.
> 
> Why.


because he is winning the IC title at WM
just watch


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Ambrose danced... I'm done for tonight.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Who the fuck actually votes for Big Show or Kane?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Dean.

fpalm


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

lol Dean.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

This is pathetic, they have Ambrose dancing now?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh god. 
Dean danced. 
Game over. 
He just Toofed himself. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow, they turn Ambrose into a bigger joke by just pairing him up with Truth. fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE is evil. Simple as that.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks like dance-offs are still a thing in wrestling.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Did they just say fuck it to Goldust? Or am I missing something
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Goldust beat Stardust at Fastlane and that was the end of that I thought.



Stardust still wears the same boring old attire and not the new attire he came out at Fastlane.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Why the fuck is ambrose jiving like a 70's pimp?


Because Vince LOVES dancing GIMMICKS and he's gonna have him be a jivin' 70's pimp/dancer!!! :vince2


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Barrett running away making sure that he keeps his title till Wrestlemania. :lel


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Love Ambrose nod to Nigel McGuiness with that clothesline.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I knew people would make a big deal about Ambrose dancing 

My god


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

LOL somebody gonna make a gif outta that Ambrose dance move :dance2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That was not good.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Apparently nobody in LA has watch a second of this RTWM because they are way too fired up for what's been happening.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Look at this *****. He can't help but dance. Dude probably shakes up like a crack addict in his sleep *with Renee* out of habit.


Fixed.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Why didn't Dean attack R-Truth to give him the upper hand heading into Mania for the prestigious IC Title & did you hear the BOO'S for the graphic of the Regins/Lesnar face off there?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Ambrose should be a main eventer. Instead, he's dancing with R-Truth after a *nothing* tag match.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I have this weird feeling Ambrose isn't winning at Wrestlemania now and will be thrown into a random tag team with R-Truth instead.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Ambrose is dancing? :cry


can somebody please post a gif of that because I didn't see that.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

bill simmons can fuck off and not be on my tv tonight


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, where can I find a gun in Glasgow, I need to blow my brains out.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> because he is winning the IC title at WM
> just watch


I won't be surprised. 

Give a guy who has jobbed for like 3 years in a row the IC title. 

Maybe Vince is slowly trying to make everybody not care so the company dies as painful as possible.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dean's dancing, while horrible, is not that serious. He does it every week, then we'll talk.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Wait, I was kidding when I said that WWE probably wouldn't know what to do with Dean Ambrose after The Shield broke up and he'd probably be dancing with R-Truth.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

There is no hope for Dean Ambrose anymore.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I think Barrett was escaping the shit dancing.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Looks like dance-offs are still a thing in wrestling.


Don't worry, its only when a black wrestler or a fat wrestler are involved.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Ambrose is dancing? :cry


You know its WWE way of making him "cool" with the kids. A white man jiving.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Well Ambrose is fucked long term.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

There's a MallCop 2?

Who the fuck watched the first one. Jesus.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

...They made a sequel to Mall Cop?

THEY MADE A SEQUEL TO MALL COP!?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose is so fucked.

Save us Kevin Steen, you're our only hope at WWE getting their balls back.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

fpalm jesus christ Amrbose just did a little dance thats all and it was funny. I see nothing wrong with that. He's a lunatic. Lunatics do dumb shit.


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

That Sting entrance was so badass.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Z. Kusano said:


> Troll vote - Kane



Which Kane?

The Big Red Machine
The Demon Kane
Or Corporate Kane?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Phaedra said:


> Okay, where can I find a gun in Glasgow, I need to blow my brains out.



You gotta do it the old school style over there with whiskey, a bathtub and a plugged in toaster. 2nd world Suicide problems.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mister Excitement said:


> I have this weird feeling Ambrose isn't winning at Wrestlemania now and will be thrown into a random tag team with R-Truth instead.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Funniest thing about Dean doing a 2 second dance was knowing this thread would go mad about it!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Dean's dancing, while horrible, is not that serious. He does it every week, then we'll talk.


I'll mark if Ambrose becomes a comedy mid-card geek just to watch this forum explode in rage.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

New tag team coming after mania with Ambrose & Truth


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The WWE's sponsoring the Special Olympics? Why the hell isn't Dunn in them then? :homer2


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm done, see you all in 5 years.:maury


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Okay, where can I find a gun in Glasgow, I need to blow my brains out.


I thought you ladies love a white man strutting his stuff Chicken dance style :wink2:


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*There was no reason for Dean not to lay out Truth with a DDT. It's every man for himself. Stop this buddy buddy shit, especially with a jobber. Ambrose is really hard to take seriously when he acts like a goof on the show and serious on the APP.

And is Booker T seriously reading betting odds on the air :drake1? What's next, WWE starts regularly changing finishes at the last minute to screw with people's money?*


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Lesnar beatdowns for heat imminent


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

What is that senile old fools obsession with fucking dancing!!?? :vince5

I highly doubt even kids enjoy dancing wrestlers.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It was brief so not too bad. the dance that is.

I bet every one of the ones on stage right now can come up with better ideas than Vince And Dunn, the VD Connection.

I could have made a bad joke that there was Vince's creative team for Raw, but I didn't want that to get back to those brave kids and have them be insulted by it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

We are the world, we are the children, we are the ones who make a brighter day so lets start giving.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

It's so nice of WWE to have all of the creative writers on stage to get a round of applause


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Mister Excitement said:


> I have this weird feeling Ambrose isn't winning at Wrestlemania now and will be thrown into a random tag team with R-Truth instead.


Stop giving away spoilers GOD DAMMIT :vince4


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

:clap


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Surprised Cena and/or Reigns isn't out there to


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a gay song.


----------



## WWFSoldier (Mar 9, 2015)

Wasting time with this segment


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

What's the difference between Special Olympics and the Paralympics? I thought they were one and the same, but apparently not.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The irony in this special olympic thing coming from WWE is AMAZING. 

EUGENE anyone?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm proud of these athletes, but this is more WWE corporate bullshit just to look good.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That was nice.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Just tuned in, how's the crowd ?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I get this is for a good cause but does it really need to happen with Mania this close?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Remember those epic video packages you got before a Mania match? 

3 of the 'main events' this year have had very little to fuck all physical interaction 

Undertaker - Bray = Nothing
Roman - Lesnar = Nothing
Sting - HHH = A tiny bit of interaction at Survivor Seires and Fast Lane 

No wonder it doesn't feel like Mania season.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I always cringe with these segments because the justified rep wrestling fans sometimes have, then I'm usually pleasurably surprised when they don't act like complete jackasses.

Now to some horseshit Roman Reigns shilling.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They should have brought back Eugene for that segment


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

That "Reach Up" song is gayer than Alicia's theme. Is Michael Cole dancing to it?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

People are exaggerating about the dance thing. He does crackhead moves almost every week. He even stopped to do it in the middle of the ring when he was against Road Dogg while he was still in the Shield on live TV.

It just sucks that he had to team with Truth...who hasn't done shit in years and fuckface vince) probably thinks they will make a great team.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

They should've all had bats and sledgehammers


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, is this video suppose to make me believe Reigns is a legit threat to Brock?

fpalm


----------



## dragonpiece (Mar 9, 2015)

Damn, we won't be able to hear the boo's because of this.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

reigns looks possessed with those stupid contacts.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Give me Roman live on the mic, damn it!


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

KingLobos said:


> It's so nice of WWE to have all of the creative writers on stage to get a round of applause


I want to laugh but I'm not going to.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone else just "accidentally" turn the channel off Raw?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


>


Thats freaking scary


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

​


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So Reigns is here live tonight and he is getting a pretaped promo LOL
He is so terrible


Roman thinks he can, he thinks he can, he thinks he can


----------



## dragonpiece (Mar 9, 2015)

Pretty sad how this is the first face to face between them


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

If Reigns gets his ass handed to him by Lesnar and the crowd cheers like their heads are about to explode and then boo hard when Reigns gets his shots in, how will Vince interpret that.

"The crowd is a little confused?"


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

From the Special Olympics to the Special needs everyone to make him strong Number One contender, nice.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

looper007 said:


> I thought you ladies love a white man strutting his stuff Chicken dance style :wink2:


No, Myth lol. 

it was kind of funny because i've never seen someone angry dance ... wait who am I kidding, of course I have lol.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

that video was just awful


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cobalt said:


> Oh, is this video suppose to make me believe Reigns is a legit threat to Brock?
> 
> fpalm


But he said he could.........


.....and he will.............


Belee dat.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

NOTHING'S HAPPENING SINCE THE LAST COMMERCIAL. FUCK.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok, I am now on board with the theory that Heyman will end up as Roman's manager by the end of Sunday night.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why is the ESPN guy at Raw???


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I can get it for free, JBL. Sounds like a better deal to me. :draper2


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Heyman: _ You can't slay my beast_


Reigns: _Say what?, I don't do that gay shit._


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Inb4 Bill Simmons takes shots at OKC for the Harden trade.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

It wasn't a fucking dance off. People will bitch about anything. Dear lord it lasted for 10 seconds and it was humorous. 

How many wrestlers have done like a spin-a-rooni with booker t? Relax


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love how Reigns' whole thing is people telling him he can't, when the only person telling him that is his opponents manager.

:ti


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Who's this fyckhead Bill Simmons? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So I'm guessing Mizdow finally attacks Miz here. Anything else is a disappointment.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh good we can get JBL vs Simmons going at it during a couple matches so the wrestlers in the ring totally get ignored


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Who cares


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Anyone else just "accidentally" turn the channel off Raw?


It would only be accidental if Axel told us not to change the channel lol. I never change the channel when he's around lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Extra long piss break when Bill Simmons comes out.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The best storyline in the company...and they don't get a singles match at Wrestlemania. 

Poor them.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

10 man tag team

A 10 fucking man tag team

:vince


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

10 man tag team....wtf is this.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh cool another tag team match.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Ten man jobber tag match?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I can think of all the WWE title matches at WMs gone by and all of them had a story behind it, revenge story or whatever it may be Hogan/Andre, Flair/Savage, Rock/Austin even Orton/HHH and Miz/Cena.

There is absolute zero story or reason in the Reigns/Lesnar. "I can and I will" ut


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wordy ass Bill Simmons fighting with JBL in a random ass 10-man tag. I hate you WWE.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

10 man tag team match? Oh boy.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

wkc_23 said:


>


I still say she looks as constipated as her husband in that pic. 

Would someone, some flunky, go get them some exlax for pete's sake?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I love how Reigns' whole thing is people telling him he can't, when the only person telling him that is his opponents manager.
> 
> :ti


I agree I mean I have been behind him the whole time, I belee in him!

:reigns2


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

A 10 man tag team match? What the honest fuck.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> So Reigns is here live tonight and he is getting a pretaped promo LOL
> He is so terrible
> 
> 
> Roman thinks he can, he thinks he can, he thinks he can


Roman's NEW entrance music......


----------



## WWFSoldier (Mar 9, 2015)

Mizzers is useless


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Didn't they break up?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Miz's crickets actually chirped a few decibels louder tonight? Even in the presence of a mook like him, Cali really is a lively wrestling crowd. :I

Sandow with those solid pops, though. <3


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Kevin Hart is trash


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice geek match we're having.

Btw WWE wants to be so relevant with all these guest stars. It's so embarrassing.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wait Sandow doesn't have 'THE LOOK', I thought that was Reigns.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

10 man tag?


----------



## dragonpiece (Mar 9, 2015)

I just realized there isn't a tag team match for Wrestlemania, what are the Uso's doing at WM?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL, I need to watch that interview lol.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Miz is an excellent heel :lmao


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

If Will Ferrell guest hosted Raw I wouldn't even be mad.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sandow just poppin' crowds like nothing.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Fuck that's a good idea. Sending wrestlers to do their interview segments at press junkets for movies. I hope they keep doing it.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

Reading betting odds on air is the dumbest thing ever, considering they don't follow kayfabe. Basically saying R-Truth is twice as credible as Luke Harper.

They've took way too long over this Mizdow turn, they should've had a match at Mania.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well I have agree with JBL there:

"Bill Simmons joins us next"

Well Whoopty Do :jbl


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Lol at the Will Ferrell and Kevin Hart segment


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

dragonpiece said:


> I just realized there isn't a tag team match for Wrestlemania, what are the Uso's doing at WM?


Hopefully they're not even on the show :HA


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> I love how Reigns' whole thing is people telling him he can't, when the only person telling him that is his opponents manager.
> 
> :ti


ShowStopper he has to overcome those odds like his white brother Cena.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


>


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Amber B said:


> 10 man tag team
> 
> A 10 fucking man tag team
> 
> :vince


Say wot playa?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

dragonpiece said:


> I just realized there isn't a tag team match for Wrestlemania, what are the Uso's doing at WM?


One of them is injured dude. The tag match is on the pre show and they won't be involved.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A serious actor like Miz giving his stunt double notice in an interview


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Did someone pass a law that 1 on 1 matches were against the law or should be a limit of 1 per week or something?

10 person tag? Who gives a smelly rat's ass?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

bmp487 said:


> Ok, I am now on board with the theory that Heyman will end up as Roman's manager by the end of Sunday night.


Thats what Im hoping as well. It needs to happen. Reigns has heel written all over him.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Wait Sandow doesn't have 'THE LOOK', I thought that was Reigns.


Well, I guess we know a couple of celebs who will never appear on WWE TV again...


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Who told Reigns he can't beside Heyman? People just wish he _wouldn_'t...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> 10 man tag team
> 
> A 10 fucking man tag team
> 
> :vince


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

The Jobber Squad is coming out in the App.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

cheers.mp3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Frost99 said:


> Roman's NEW entrance music......


Nah it should this song

set to the song she's got the look



He’s got the look

Walking like a man,
hitting like a hammer,
he’s a wrestling scam.
Never was a quitter,
Cocking his fist
he's got the look.

wrestlemania bound
cause Vince’s got his number
when he's spinning you around,
hitting his finisher 
his panting is a wild dog

he's got the look.
he's got the look.
he's got the look.

What in the world can make a green Roman true
When everything Roman ever do he does for Vince

And he goes bebebeleave dat
he's got the look.

Fire in his eyes
Make it to the top
its a clever disguise.
Banging on his chest drum
shaking like a mad bull,
he's got the look.

Swaying because he’s gassed
moving like a hammer,
he's a Samoan man.
Vince’s Loving his motion,
Kissing Vince’s brass ring
he's got the look.



What in the world can make a green Roman true
When everything Roman ever do he does for Vince

He’s got the look

And he goes bebebeleave dat


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

There's more build up on these commercial breaks then most of the matches for WM.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Adam Rose and Ryder are in this tag match.....


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree with JBL about the ESPN guy. Woop De Doo. fpalm


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> I love how Reigns' whole thing is people telling him he can't, when the only person telling him that is his opponents manager.
> 
> :ti


People are telling him that he can't wrestle and cut promos. :lelbron


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Just showed an add for Raw in GB April 27th with advertised ME as Reigns/Orton vs Rollins/Big Show

Great job on not making me want to go WWE :vince7


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

gamegenie said:


>


The resemblance


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Why isnt will farrel at raw? That would be AWESOME!!!!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Lucha Underground ad. Watch that show!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Who's Bill Simmons?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

bmp487 said:


> Ok, I am now on board with the theory that Heyman will end up as Roman's manager by the end of Sunday night.


Let's hope what happened to cesaro as a heyman guy happens to reigns ten fold.


----------



## kendalag (Jan 13, 2005)

Ah, da sports guy.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Dont get fired Bill....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Arcade said:


> People are telling him that he can't wrestle and cut promos. :lelbron


:lol

Those are the _real_ odds that he won't be able to overcome.

:hbk1


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

And Will Ferrell seems to have aged 15 years face wise from last time I saw him live, about half a year ago. Damn, time is catching up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Frost99 said:


> Roman's NEW entrance music......


That shit was my jam!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at Ryback being associated with these geeks.

Wanna learn what buried means? Take a look at this match. GEEK fest.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Geeks in the ring.

Geeks on commentary.

Geeks in the crowd.


Like a chess club up in here.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Who's the homeless guy commentating? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Y'all need to stop disrespecting Bill Simmons he the big homie


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Did they get Bill Simmons off the street?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

That trophy looks like it costs 1 dollar


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A preview of the jobber royale. At last, they are getting some tv time.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Who's Bill Simmons?


Sum *****


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> Just showed an add for Raw in GB April 27th with advertised ME as Reigns/Orton vs Rollins/Big Show
> 
> Great job on not making me want to go WWE :vince7


How in the fuck are any tickets being sold anymore? WWE must be dumping shit into the water supply everywhere....


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

A 30 for 30 for Andre would be awesome


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Danjo1986 said:


> Who told Reigns he can't beside Heyman? People just wish he _wouldn_'t...


in kayfabe no one thinks Reigns would have a chance against Lesnar.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Holy crap, Gruden analyzing wrestling? I may just have to check that out.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

10 man tag with not one person in the ring to give a fuck about


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Jobber Battle Royale and Bill Simmons? No thanks. *click*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Zack Ryder is on Raw and Titus on the face team?


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

The fuck was Miz doing there at the start of the match? Sneezing glitter?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This Bill guy doesn't give a fuck :maury:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Bill Simmons said "wrestling" Vince must be pissed


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Now a random jobberific tag team match, whoopee


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:allen1 WWE trying to get dem views


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mizdow getting more love than the other enhancement guys in the ring.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Headliner said:


> LOL at Ryback being associated with these geeks.
> 
> Wanna learn what buried means? Take a look at this match. GEEK fest.


Is Geek meant to be a insult i have no idea going from your context .


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

He mentioned the forbidden word! On screen!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Prime Tyme Players, Zach Ryder, Eric Rowan, Ryback vs Adam Rose, Ascension, Miz and Mizdow

What a random ass collection.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

LOL look at these 10 random jobbers in the ring in a pointless 5v5 match and pointless commentary with some dude nobody cares about. Poor The Ascension lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol. Ascension is sooooooooooooooooooooooo buried.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Simmons is a Lesnar fan. I'll forgive him for being a Boston homer.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> A preview of the jobber royale. At last, they are getting some tv time.


Ryback has fallen far hasn't he.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Simmons putting over Lesnar


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Simmons said he is going to WM see Lesnar not Reigns

:Out


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE doesn't want to be seen as a sport but invites sports broadcasters on the show.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

It's the who give a FUCK Raw segment, Guest Announcer Who Gives a Fuck?, Most of the "wrestlers" in the ring who gives a Fuck?, The Andre Giant Battle Royal who gives a Fuck?

Well done WWE


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

chargebeam said:


> Who's Bill Simmons?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lesnar. Not making someone strong!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> That trophy looks like it costs 1 dollar


Its probably make of choclate since its close to easter.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm so confused why this match is going on and the commentary is making it even more confusing if possible.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Holy shit a spinning neckbreaker. rare move these days. Loved the Rock's.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

:ti I turn on raw for the first time in 3 weeks and this first thing I see is this shit tag team match.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I honestly think Bill is genuine about his wrestling fanism.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I like this guy a lot more than I thought I would, wonder if he was getting high with Snoop.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh. Hi Ascenion


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Haha, I thought he was going to put over Lesnar as a really nice guy in real life for a second there!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

You do realize that when the stunt double gimmick is over with (long past its sell-by date as it is), Sandow will again be lost in the shuffle


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Simmons is a geek


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Prime Tyme Players, Zach Ryder, Eric Rowan, Ryback vs Adam Rose, Ascension, Miz and Mizdow
> 
> What a random ass collection.


If WWE is Vince's toybox, the guys you listed would be out of the toybox and in the junk draw by now.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

For fuck's sake, push the Prime Time Players. The tag team division actually has great potential if they'd commit to it.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wait, is that Ryder? He lives!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I just looked over at the tv. Wow, what a random ass match.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The crowd WAS pumped it seems..this is slowly sucking the air out of the building.

And Bill Simmons...now I know why I had never heard of him.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Simmons for bringing up Bunny's absence. I also like how he gave no fucks for his appearance and showed up for tonight looking like he just got back from doing his laundry. :lol



Stad said:


> Miz is an excellent heel :lmao


As evident by his years of virtually non-existent reactions for his entrances and his very subdued pops during his matches.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> That shit was my jam!


*STAAAAHP!* :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

At least Simmons knows what he is talking about.

Id take him over anyone raw commentator


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh hey look Ryder :lol


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

They're not even calling this match.......smh. Let's talk about other sports while commentating on WWE.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

"Jesse Ventura chasing UFOs down in Mexico" HAHAHA.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey... SImmons showing some love for Ventura as at the table... that's a plus at least.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

looper007 said:


> Ryback has fallen far hasn't he.


Yeah, he was super over before he lost his career via sabotage.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ryder having more RAW appearances this month than Swagger.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

If Simmons would of said that to Cole I would of marked the fuck out


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Arthurgos said:


> Is Geek meant to be a insult i have no idea going from your context .


Yeah I call everyone in mid-card hell geeks. 


Or if an upper-carder takes an embarrassing lost in burial fashion. "They lost like a geek"


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

:vince4 STOP IT, STOP I AND MAKE ROMAN LOOK STRING BILL.....

Also LMAO Bill knows MORE about the product than the actual full time commentators do, where's the bunny he's on top of his game


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Simmons >


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph (Aug 15, 2013)

The andre the giant trophy or the fake baby from American Sniper which is the cheapest fucking prop of all time?


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Holy Fuck I just noticed The Ascension!!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I'm so confused why this match is going on and the commentary is making it even more confusing if possible.


It's the classic WCW commentary style. Talk about something completely different than the match going on.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Random ass match like this on the Raw right before WM.

:ti


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Simmons' comment probably just helped Brock in contract negotiations.


----------



## kevaxe2k2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Why the sudden burial of the Ascension after the initial push? Especially given the sorry state of the tag division


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I liked that half-crab/leg drop combo.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lol jbl hysterical right now.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

God damn fuck the Ascension being treated so poorly after getting some big moments with old stars putting them over in matches a bit like Sandow awhile ago getting a huge Heel moment with DX etc. They even lost to to the Lucha Dragons on Main Event i think.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Arent half these jobbers on a milk carton?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Simmons doesn't give two shits like he just popped out of bed and out to buy the evening newspaper and he just happened to pop into a Wrestling show.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bill Simmons is the one with goat daughter who was booing Rollins at Summerslam eh? lol. i couldn't care less for him, but i'd love to hear her on commentary for the orton match lol


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Jobberville on the Raw before Mania, well done. :applause

Mizdow is the only interest here, cannot wait for his turn.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Holy fuck I just realized that's Zack Ryder in there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ryder getting some TV time. Nice to see.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Fuck he's said Wrestling 3 times....

Vince must be flipping shit backstage


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bill Simmons would make a great heel commentator


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ryback is the real Powerhouse


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Simmons is amazing


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the ascension are in this match LOL


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Cole shitting on Miz, remember the days of the big love in he had for Miz


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

An awkward opening segment, 4 celebrity "guests" and a bunch of jobber matches, and the same Main Event we've had since Fastlane decided on the WWE App... They're really giving no fucks this year


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

WAIT, just noticed the ring apron NXT influence or is that the future "CHEER FOR ROMAN" applause sign?


----------



## dragonpiece (Mar 9, 2015)

This match is a terrible mess


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I was under the impression that the profession of this Simmons dude, was commentator.


AND YET THE COMMENTARY FOR THIS MATCH STILL MANAGES TO BE SHIT TIER


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> It's the classic *WCW commentary style*. Talk about something completely different than the match going on.


This is the greatest night in the history of our sport, as 10 random jobbers do battle whilst we give oral to the sports guy


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Zak Ryder with 4 minutes of ring time? 
He's getting his walking papers tomorrow. #futureEndeavoredTuesday 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I think Simmons is better than any of the current commentators, which is sad, because I don't think he's great, just decent.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Miz just won an award for lamest kick ever....

Ryback getting some pops. Push him, dammit. This time he's paid his dues and won't get the "too soon' trouble.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ryder just got a win on RAW. :mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Camera change x1000


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO at Ryder. What a fuckin geek.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Bill Simmons to be banned from WWE television for multiple uses of the W word.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lillian just say the winners are Ryback and 4 random Geeks


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

For all those late in this is just showing a few of the people in the Battle Royal .


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I want more Ryder


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its probably make of choclate since its close to easter.


:homer


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Holy shit I just realized Zach Ryder was in this match


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Bill, you liar :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This was a case study in the social stratification of the jobber in his natural habitat.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This motherfucker doesn't even have the network. :HA


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Even though mah big homie Ryback scored the pin for his team, let's not overlook that RYDER SCORED A WIN! :mark:

Rowan continuing to slip into irrelevance by doing fuck-all in that match. :\


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Why does Michael Cole always talk in a sarcastic tone. Talk normal you piece of shit.


----------



## nwoblack/white (Apr 14, 2006)

gamegenie said:


> It's the classic WCW commentary style. Talk about something completely different than the match going on.


?? The WWE doesn't do the same thing regularly? Mmm k


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Putting guys who don't watch the show on commentary sure is genius.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWE network plugs make me wanna punch walls.


----------



## Exterminator (Dec 17, 2014)

Kevin Tucker said:


> Why the sudden burial of the Ascension after the initial push? Especially given the sorry state of the tag division



Because they suck. They may have a cool look & what not but their in-ring presence, selling & positioning is way off.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I think Simmons is better than any of the current commentators, which is sad, because I don't think he's great, just decent.


Wade Barett was the best raw commenator tonight


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Dubbletrousers said:


> Putting guys who don't watch the show on commentary sure is genius.


Huh? Simmons is a big WWE fan.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Dubbletrousers said:


> Putting guys who don't watch the show on commentary sure is genius.


Simmons is a big wrestling fan actually. You don't know what you're saying


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Jobberville on the Raw before Mania, well done. :applause
> 
> Mizdow is the only interest here, cannot wait for his turn.




:lmao at Jobberville

The Road to Mania went straight through jobberville.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Ryder just got a win on RAW. :mark:


Somebody cue up REM's "It's the end of the world as we know it".


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

-At least Ryback looked good.

-LOL at Bill Simmons making a short pointless appearance that was more hyped than their own storylines.

-Mizdow not attacking Miz? I guess they are waiting until Mania when Mizdow eliminates him.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

GEE WHIZ I WONDER WHO EVER COULD WIN THAT POLL?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dubbletrousers said:


> Putting guys who don't watch the show on commentary sure is genius.


especially when they do a better job than the real commentors lol
and I'm pretty sure Bill is a big wrestling fan


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Give the fans a good choice so put Kane and Show in the vote


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He seemed as lost and out of it as Art Donovan but NO ONE does it better than Art Donovan. No one. 
Fucking legend.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I've always wanted to see Orton vs Big Show.











Said no-one ever


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> WWE network plugs make me wanna punch walls.



Hey now fact remains its 10 bucks for wrestlemania. I don't mind they oversell a good deal. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That's such a fucked up ass poll for the fans to choose over


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

#votekane


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Wade Barett was the best raw commenator tonight


WORD! Barrett could do commentating for a living if he had to do so.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Wade Barett was the best raw commenator tonight


I meant out of the weekly commentators, the real ones.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Amber B said:


> He seemed as lost and out of it as Art Donovan but NO ONE does it better than Art Donovan. No one.
> Fucking legend.


"What weight is he?"


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> I've always wanted to see Orton vs Big Show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean you DIDN'T enjoy that riveting display of power and athleticism that they put on during the greatest Survivor Series main event EVER?!?!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Amber B said:


> He seemed as lost and out of it as Art Donovan but NO ONE does it better than Art Donovan. No one.
> Fucking legend.


Obligatory "How much does this guy weigh" comment


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Does the Andre figure on that title look more like "Bastion Booger" than Andre, or is it just me?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

For a jobber match that was kinda fun.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> WORD! Barrett could do commentating for a living if he had to do so.


He was great when he did FCW compensatory when he was hurt.
I think it was him and Regal and they were both great.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Seriously that is the first time in ages i have heard them plug the whole 9.99 thing and its a week before Mania.. Stop losing your shit over random stuff people.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Tonight's RAW special guest. Snoop Dogg :vince$









Bow wow wow yippy yo yippy yay
Doggy Dogg's in the motherfuckin house
Bow wow wow yippy yo yippy yay
Death Row's in the motherfuckin house
Bow wow wow yippy yo yippy yay
The sounds of a dog brings me to another day
Play with my bone, would ya Timmy
It seems like you're good for makin jokes about your jimmy
But here's a jimmy joke about your mama that you might not like
I heard she was the 'Frisco ****
But fuck your mama, I'm talkin about you and me
Toe to toe, Tim M-U-T
Your bark was loud, but your bite wasn't vicious
And them rhymes you were kickin were quite bootylicious
You get with Doggy Dogg oh is he crazy?
With ya mama and your daddy hollin' Bay-Bee
So won't they let you know
That if you fuck with Dre uigga you're fuckin wit Death Row
And I ain't even slangin them thangs
I'm hollin' one-eight-seven with my dick in yo mouth, beeyatch


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Just getting home from work, how's it been tonight guys? Did I miss anything good?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why. The. Fuck. don't Miz and Sandow have a singles match at Mania?

WHY IS THE TURN GOING TO HAPPEN AND MANIA AND NOT THE FUCKING MATCH!?!?!??!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Yeah, I love the Network. I love that you can get 2 PPVs, er, what the fuck was I paid to say again?"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I meant out of the weekly commentators, the real ones.


I did too. Barrett was way better than the raw commenators.

He and Bill would do a good job if it was just those two.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I would like Bill Simmons to replace JBL on commentary as soon as possible.*


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I do want the NXT Commentator to step up and do Raw/Smackdown.. Cannot remember his name but he really is great.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I got more excited over that preview for Mission Impossible than the upcoming WM....... I mean, WM is this fucking weekend and I don't care.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

I've been reading Bill Simmons Page 2 for over a decade before Grantland. He has always mentioned WWE and is a fan. Having him on during a match like that was exactly what WWE should be doing. That just promoted WM to a broader range of fans. He'll write about his experience. Say something on Twitter.

No need to complain about Simmons being on Raw just now. There will be many things to complain about, but that wasn't one of them.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao at the narrator saying "Sometimes we surpass our own expectations" while showing a picture of Cameron's ratchet ass.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Kofi's small moments


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Only things I want to see Big Slow and Korne on are commentary and recruiter, respectively. 

Big Slow, I believe, can do commentary. Was impressed last time he did it and he does have a good recognizable voice.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

They are actually making me want to get on the app today. Get Hard interview with the Miz and that Gruden breakdown should be hilarious


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

hng13 said:


> Just getting home from work, how's it been tonight guys? Did I miss anything good?


Sting had a good promo until Steph and HHH came out and ruined the segment.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cena is most certainly NOT a hero


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And they put Rusev in the ad. 
:lmao

:vince


----------



## SHIELD Agent (Mar 18, 2015)

LOL @ this thread. A bunch of whiny cunts


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

hng13 said:


> Just getting home from work, how's it been tonight guys? Did I miss anything good?


Mainly the Sting vs HHH stuff.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Man I cannot stand these "babyface vs Show/Rollins/Kane/Stooges" matches anymore.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> I got more excited over that preview for Mission Impossible than the upcoming WM....... I mean, WM is this fucking weekend and I don't care.


That MI trailer has a better build up then WM 31, I can't wait for that film. The Plane scene with Cruise hanging off the plane brilliant stuff.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Does this mean that Reigns getting booed is main eventing?

Sweet merciful Christ.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :lmao at Jobberville
> 
> The Road to Mania went straight through jobberville.


It's been going through it for 5 weeks! :chlol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Finally going to get his hand on Seth...................



.............except for that biblical ass kicking a couple weeks back.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

#DeanAmbroseismyhero ... a working class hero is something to be brothers.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Finally?? Orton got his hands on Rollins 2 weeks ago!


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "Yeah, I love the Network. I love that you can get 2 PPVs, er, what the fuck was I paid to say again?"


He was saying you get all the PPVs now for the price of what would only have amounted to the cost of two when you had to order each PPV. 

Again, not that difficult to understand. Grasping at straws b/c we love to complain about everything.

Go to Grantland, he's written more eloquently about WWE and its history than any of us ever could


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ortons Titantron Graphic looks like it reads STINKFIST. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

what a shitty reaction for wwe's number 3 face


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

You think Booker will call in that favor tonight?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> lmao at the narrator saying "Sometimes we surpass our own expectations" while showing a picture of Cameron's ratchet ass.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Big Show Please









Said no one ever


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course Rollins won. Who doesn't want to see him?

:rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> He was great when he did FCW compensatory when he was hurt.
> I think it was him and Regal and they were both great.


Yeah, I watched FCW religiously. He and Regal would be damn great as commentators.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok, so we are getting a Mania high profile match on the Raw before Mania?

I am so confused! :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Swerve, you get Big Show and Kane too!!

(Later on)


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Finally?? Orton got his hands on him 2 weeks ago!


we're wwe fans. we don't remember 2 weeks ago


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yeah lets put Orton and Rollins in a match 6 days before WM


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

_Big star_ for the future (Rollins) needing all the help in the world

:vince5 :aj3 unk2


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

amhlilhaus said:


> what a shitty reaction for wwe's number 3 face


Orton's a shitty face. He was fucking trash for like 3 years before he turned heel.

And we'll have to endure that shit again :cry


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm just glad DEATH or DEATH didn't win the poll.

Seth is definitely getting the upper hand over Orton this week.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The GOAT with that pop.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Vince wouldn't have allowed this match back in the Attitude Era. :vince4


you're not going spoil his WM main event.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I can't believe 23% of voters chose Kane and The Big Show.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

How much money WWE going to save when Kane, Big Show & Mark Henry contracts are gone?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Sting had a good promo until Steph and HHH came out and ruined the segment.


Thanks man. That sucks, I was hoping to catch the Stinger tonight too. Oh well, I still got Brock and Reigns finally facing off to look forward to.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Was anyone surprised by the vote?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> Ok, so we are getting a Mania high profile match on the Raw before Mania?
> 
> I am so confused! :lol


Kane and Big show will come out and they beat down Orton, such a easy thing to see coming cause WWE like to play it safe.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rollins and the Geek Squad :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It could have been a vote of:

Large Stick figure drawing of a man

Inanimate blob of jello

Big Slow

Korne 

and it would be a winning tie between wanting to see the stick figure and jello.


----------



## eatsleepburyrepeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Here comes a goat!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Surprised she hasn't joined the twerk team yet.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

looper007 said:


> That MI trailer has a better build up then WM 31, I can't wait for that film. The Plane scene with Cruise hanging off the plane brilliant stuff.


ALl I know is I saw Cruise, saw the style, and immediately went "MISSION IMPOSSIBLE?!".... I mean, that should be my reaction to WM. Instead I see the poster or any of the cards for the feuds and sigh.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Randy already killed Rollins. He got his revenge. Why should I care about this?

I'm so sick of Raw that i'm tired of having to hear myself criticize/complain. That's when you know it's past the point of no return.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rollins stealing Ryback's catchphrase "Stoopid"


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Christ noble and Mercury you did wrestle in your shitty careers try to act like it 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

R U STOOPID!? :rollins


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah lets put Orton and Rollins in a match 6 days before WM


tbf they did Austin/Rock vs NWO, 6 days before Rock/Hogan at 18, with Hogan getting the pin

But these guys here are nowhere near that level of star to carry on the momentum, hype and interest


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't help but look at Rollins differently ever since I saw his yam bag :jaydamn


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

We want rollins chants.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

MyHeroIs D̶a̶n̶i̶e̶l̶ ̶B̶r̶y̶a̶n̶ Sorry, only acceptable response is John Cena or Roman Reigns


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Every match heading into Wrestlemania is so cold. No excitement whatsoever.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will Orton ever get revenge on Seth, save for what already happened? fpalm


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Randy already killed Rollins. He got his revenge. Why should I care about this?
> 
> I'm so sick of Raw that i'm tired of having to hear myself criticize/*complain*. That's when you know it's past the point of no return.


What did I tell you people.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> ALl I know is I saw Cruise, saw the style, and immediately went "MISSION IMPOSSIBLE?!".... I mean, that should be my reaction to WM. Instead I see the poster or any of the cards for the feuds and sigh.


The amazing thing is that's him really hanging off the plane just makes it more awesome. Yeah WM should be giving you goosebumps but its gone down like a wet fart.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

2 hour pre-show, for christ sakes couldn't they just air the NXT event the night before instead?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Ok, so we are getting a Mania high profile match on the Raw before Mania?
> 
> I am so confused! :lol


don't worry we will get it at WM and on the raw after WM too, then probably SD


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Was anyone surprised by the vote?



The results were totally rigged...

No way Show and Kane got that many combined votes


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I didn't think it was possible, but J&J Security are somehow more ineffective than Bebop & Rocksteady.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was a waste of time.....


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

KuritaDavion said:


> Finally going to get his hand on Seth...................
> 
> 
> 
> .............except for that biblical ass kicking a couple weeks back.


Just Vince thinking his fans are stupid


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Why did that match happen? ugh.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wish they could keep J & J Security together forever. Or at least just always give Jamie Noble a stooge role.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, Orton is so good with those snap power moves. That power slam is legit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Went the way it was supposed to I guess. Still should be solid at WM.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Undertakerowns said:


> Every match heading into Wrestlemania is so cold. No excitement whatsoever.


Sting/HHH has heat for me. Also Roman/Lesnar could by the end of the night. I doubt it, but you never know.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok so much for Seth getting the upperhand:lol

Unless Orton gets attacked backstage.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

We're only an hour into this show...


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh man this RAW has been boring so far.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks like mr. rollins will be winning


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

lol Seth Rollins has no plans, he's about to get served at WM.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> What did I tell you people.


Stone why don't you just apply for a job for WWE, no one can ever complain about the product for you.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Orton stands tall again! Looks like Rollins will win at WM.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

:rollins


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Orton's theme sucks balls.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins has carried Raw for the last year he better come up big at Mania


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Did Booker just say " That was a first" in regards to Orton's double DDT? Fuck me sideways if that's the truth


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Guess who's going over at WM.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Orton's a shitty face. He was fucking trash for like 3 years before he turned heel.
> 
> And we'll have to endure that shit again :cry


Wasn't he the most over face next to Daniel Bryan before he went on vacation? It's hilarious how people seem to forget that. He was getting his balls licked by this forum he was so over!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He got his revenge. He already got his hands on him.Why does he need a match to do it when he got away with it already?
This fucking company.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm amazed that we have yet to hear J&J Security be referred to as The Geek Squad due to them being vanilla midgets and that they wrestle in business suits. Step your game up, WWE crowds!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

There is no message to send, Cole. That message was received and postage paid already.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I HEAR VOICES IN MY HEAD THEY TALK TO ME THEY UNDERSTAND THEY TALK TO MEEEEE!!! :rko2


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The WWE must think we all have short term memory loss.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Random question, but since Jamie Noble is/was on, I was wondering if anyone knows what happened to Nadia when they left? They were great back in the day. I'm starting to thing it would be hilarious to bring her back as part of the Authority.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

looper007 said:


> Stone why don't you just apply for a job for WWE, no one can ever complain about the product for you.


You know stone hot is Vince right


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I didn't think it was possible, but J&J Security are somehow more ineffective than Bebop & Rocksteady.


Interesting reference considering Super Shredder is getting inducted to the HOF. Announcement coming soon


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

I think I'm most pumped about the Cena/Rusev match, could go either way


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Why did that match happen? ugh.


Blame the WWE Universe. They did vote for it afterall...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lmao fuck off Cena


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

looper007 said:


> Stone why don't you just apply for a job for WWE, no one can ever complain about the product for you.


Don't think I haven't


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I have horses in my shed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like Rollins goes over at WM!

:mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, yeah, yeah you love America Cena.

Still rooting for Rusev.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If Cena has to be my champion then I wanna go back to Africa.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena is fighting for us/US


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Why. The. Fuck. don't Miz and Sandow have a singles match at Mania?
> 
> WHY IS THE TURN GOING TO HAPPEN AND MANIA AND NOT THE FUCKING MATCH!?!?!??!


Bcuz that would draw attention to Mizdow who would go over, and in VInce's WWE there's only one guy going over at Mania 

Belee Dat! 

:vince$


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Orton stands tall again! Looks like Rollins will win at WM.
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> :rollins


Which means Orton screws up the cash-in


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Most important match in his career is beat a midcarder for the US title
ok


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

I am embarrassed just watching this cena promo


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Holy shit... that promo is going to make him a heel in every part of the world he already isn't. What the fuck was that Cena?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580172693825196033


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cena is so boring.

oh and here comes Swagger to job again.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wow, how is Cena NOT the heel in this feud


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Good heel promo for the rest of the world from Cena


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This guy embodies America. Everyone hates him except himself.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Cena just buried every country that isn't the U.S.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

lol Swagger is about to get squashed again.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Look, Cena running for office again lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How many times has Jack Swagger gotten WASHED by Rusev:lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Swagger the jobber


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jack Swagger to be fed to Rusev for the 100th time!!!!! :jay2


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Swagger jobbin to Rusev again ? lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL Swagger about to job hard.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Forgot all about Swaggy :maury


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sup Baes?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

OMG Swagger is jobbing to Rusev, AGAIN :deanfpalm


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Swagger taking that :lose again.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> Which means Orton screws up the cash-in


He's not cashing in at WM. They want to milk that for all it's worth.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

does that Cena promo remind anyone of that wrestling isn't wrestling part about the USA guy vs the Russian guy ha ha ha ha


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

I miss Zeb Colter.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

oh Cena makes me hate the U.S.A with that speech, its ain't the 80's anymore. Come on Rusev do it for Europe


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And Swagger gets squashed again. Thwagger just broke her tv.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Normally not a big Paige fan but daaaaaaamn!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> What did I tell you people.


I'm feeling the same way. I just can't take this much more. It's reached the level of mediocrity that a better alternative is watching C-Span. I'm very close to just packing it in for the night and getting some early sleep.

I can't even find the humor anymore. I just can't. It's too easy. 

No, I'm not going to stop watching, but I'm definitely going to see if other things are on instead of just auto tuning Raw. 

Great...Rusev/Swagger #2 ,300...As if to accentuate my point.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pallid Paige pleases me! :mark:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

The 200th match between Rusev and Swagger


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Paige dat ass while walking away


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Fuck it, if they wanna make this even more Rocky 4ish, might as well have Cena with a mic in Russia, saying "If i can change, and you can change, everybody can change"


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

They need exciting shit going on constantly ffs it is the Raw before MANIA MAAANIA >.<. Vince is a fool if he thinks people will come back towards the end when all the good shit happens after sitting through how much rubbish they can only cope with. At this point you could watch the beginning then just the end and get a better watch.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

'Insufferable slags'-Paige saying what we're all thinking about the Bellas.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I wish Sable would make a cameo to show these young women how to be a real Diva.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

New Heyman Hustle Video: RAW Spoiler, Heyman Awesomeness


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Rusev should just beg for forgiveness because he could have the entire Russian army in his corner it doesn't matter there's no way Cena is losing at Mania


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Z. Kusano said:


> Wow, how is Cena NOT the heel in this feud


He is the heel , during the interview saying his going to go into the UK, Japan , and Russian with the USA title to show then America is the best


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

looper007 said:


> oh Cena makes me hate the U.S.A with that speech, its ain't the 80's anymore. Come on Rusev do it for Europe


Do it for those that hate jingoistic bullshit like Cena


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Paige calling the Bellas slags and thus not only bypassing the PG rating, but being pretty spot on about how they got to the top. bama


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> OMG Swagger is jobbing to Rusev, AGAIN :deanfpalm


quick someone take Jack Twagger's shoe laces


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

"It'sa trap" WOW WWE writers really showing off the originality with that line right Admiral?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bellas = insufferable slags lol, I love how the brits can get away with colloquial swearing on this show, didn't nikki call paige a wanker a while ago lol.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

When there are backstage segments can everyone not face the camera while talking please? Thanks.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jack Swagger bout to get molly whopped again.

And Joey Jeremiah with them after school special acting chops.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

I think Paige is a very hot diva.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Normally not a big Paige fan but daaaaaaamn!


She converted me.

I love her pale ass now  lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Has this show hyped any of you guys yet?


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Is Jack Swagger like Rusev's personal jobber?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd go down on Paige and never come back up.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> He is the heel , during the interview saying his going to go into the UK, Japan , and Russian with the USA title to show then America is the best


that's not heel.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> I wish Sable would make a cameo to show these young women how to be a real Diva.


Sable was so overrated, she couldnt hold a candle to Trish or even Sunny.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Markus123 said:


> The 200th match between Rusev and Swagger



It's going to catch Cena/Orton for # of matches


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

virus21 said:


> Do it for those that hate jingoistic bullshit like Cena


Do they know half the crowd at WM aren't going to be Americans.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Swagger to be buried one more time by Rusev for old time's sake. Poor Thwagger must be on the verge of tears.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Okay like does Swagger request this or is WWE this stupid and inept.

You JUST had a multi-man match for the royal you mean to tell me you couldn't slap in one more heel and Swagger into it.

NONONONONONO TOO SIMPLE AND SWAGGER MIGHT LOOK GOOD ON A LOSING TEAM WE MUCH SOLIDIFY HE'S WEAKER THAN CENA WE MUST HAVE HIM TAP ON EVERY CONCEIVABLE WWE PROGRAMMING


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Taking bets on how long it will take Rusev to spank Swagger, 2mins, 3mins, 4mins, 5mins? Place your bets now!

#GiveTheSpeechImpedementAChance


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

gamegenie said:


> that's not heel.


Yes it is


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Swagger getting fed to rusev.
And paige/aj ma gurrrlls. Get you shit together baes!!

And paige i love to watch u strut/Walk away!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> He is the heel , during the interview saying his going to go into the UK, Japan , and Russian with the USA title to show then America is the best


With the attitude of "I'm American and we're the best" of course he won't be liked, not even by Americans


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

That camera on Paige was so strategically placed....


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> Has this show hyped any of you guys yet?


Nope, matter of fact its actually made me lose more interest


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Taking bets on how long it will take Rusev to spank Swagger, 2mins, 3mins, 4mins, 5mins? Place your bets now!
> 
> #GiveTheSpeechImpedementAChance


1 minute 30 seconds.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*YAAAAS!*


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Paige is the best part of Raw


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

LL Cool J lol. Vince McMahon is so out of touch for real.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige blowing all the other divas out of the water with the way she looks.

:homer


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Z. Kusano said:


> With the attitude of "I'm American and we're the best" of course he won't be liked, not even by Americans


His ass is getting booed at WM 31. I love that WWE forget that most of the WM crowd is overseas fans rather then Americans.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So LL is suppose to be performing at Mania. He'll probably perform Mama said knock you out.
LL should perform Doin It instead and get them panties wet :creepyshaq


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/23/15 - The FINAL Stop on the Road to Wres...*

So the divas title match is on Raw so we can have a tag match at WM?

No Paige, once again it is Run's House :jericho2


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

This is the RAW before the ppv? Lmao.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Y2-Jerk said:


> 1 minute 30 seconds.


He said how long will it take Rusev to spank Swagger, not how long you would last spanking Paige


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Really hope after WM these four don't fight each other or even better disappear for a couple months.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Can we just call AJ & Paige Team Ass? I mean....DAMN.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

looper007 said:


> Do they know half the crowd at WM aren't going to be Americans.


It's in America, they must be Americans!


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Admit it. I wasn't the only one who went back a few times to watch Paige walk away again during commercial.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

AJ to cost Paige the match.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Is AJ done after Mania? She looks like she has no interest


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's Paige's house and I'd like to live in her downstairs.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I'd go down on Paige and never come back up.


I'd rise to the occasion for Paige.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

The Bellas are to wrestle as rape is to dating


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Well NO SHIT Cole that's why HER music is playing & that why SHE is the one headed to the ring. 

Were DUMB as fuck Maggle :jbl


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nikki would be so much more entertaining in porn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No response at all for the Bellas.

unkout


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Scholes18 said:


> Admit it. I wasn't the only one who went back a few times to watch Paige walk away again during commercial.



You definitely were not the only one :aj3


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

PAIGE! :cena6


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> So LL is suppose to be performing at Mania. He'll probably perform Mama said knock you out.
> LL should perform Doin It instead and get them panties wet :creepyshaq


Most likely going to be performing "Going Back to Cali"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Do they not know 'Give Divas a Chance' is about WWE itself and booking? Funny how they act like they are on the Divas side in this lol.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Out of boredom, reread my signature and realized..you know what Reigns reminds me of? Meatwad on Adult Swim being taken by a circus and called "Meat Mountain".

That's what Reigns is now to me..Meatwad. Instead of only being able to change into a hot dog and an igloo, Reigns can only do Superman punch/Spear...and when he attempts something complicated like "Samurai Lincoln" Meatwad hurts himself. Same thing if Reigns attempts anything else.

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...v:v&hsimp=yhs-fullyhosted_003&hspart=iry&tt=b


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I find it funny people think I'm angry.

I'm not at this point. I'm so beyond apathetic at this point. This company's made their lack of respect for Swagger clear.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Title change incoming


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Nope, matter of fact its actually made me lose more interest


It's been the same for me. Love that pic of Nakamura by the way.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I'd go down on Paige and never come back up.


as would 98% of the people on this site.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Frost99 said:


> Well NO SHIT Cole that's why HER music is playing & that why SHE is the one headed to the ring.
> 
> Were DUMB as fuck Maggle :jbl


What did he say?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Taking bets on how long it will take Rusev to spank Swagger, 2mins, 3mins, 4mins, 5mins? Place your bets now!
> 
> #GiveTheSpeechImpedementAChance


3 minutes, and Cena will refuse to throw a towel in for him and he ends up dying.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Z. Kusano said:


> Is AJ done after Mania? She looks like she has no interest


Would you at this point? Really when the company gives ZERO fucks about the so called "BIG SHOW" unless it's about you know who, well then who could blame the talent?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> So LL is suppose to be performing at Mania. He'll probably perform Mama said knock you out.
> LL should perform Doin It instead and get them panties wet :creepyshaq


Haha!

They're both 2 of my favorite songs, so I'd be happy either way.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Has this show hyped any of you guys yet?


WrestleMania Play Button is looking meh right about now, but at least there's WrestleMania Star next year. :I


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Once again Brie is screaming trying to find someone to "Come on" Nikki :curry2


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Scholes18 said:


> Admit it. I wasn't the only one who went back a few times to watch Paige walk away again during commercial.


*Raises hand guiltyly*


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Paige.......


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Do they not know 'Give Divas a Chance' is about WWE itself and booking? Funny how they act like they are on the Divas side in this lol.


Funny how everyone else is giving their women a chance _except_
the company that is was aimed at


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

I AM Glacier said:


> The Bellas are to wrestle as rape is to dating


Ouch >


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

PirateMonkE said:


> Most likely going to be performing "Going Back to Cali"


Never thought about that.

I still can't figure out why the fuck LL is performing when dude hasn't had a hit in like 11 years. 

I'm surprised WWE is taking a chance on any rapper after that Wiz catastrophe.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

My future ex wife Nikki Bella doin her thing


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> I'd go down on Paige and never come back up.







Stone Hot said:


> as would 98% of the people on this site.


the other 2% would come up for air then go back for seconds.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a reliable source that says this may or may not be paige's house, possibly.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Huh? Simmons is a big WWE fan.





Santa Snoth said:


> Simmons is a big wrestling fan actually. You don't know what you're saying





birthday_massacre said:


> especially when they do a better job than the real commentors lol
> and I'm pretty sure Bill is a big wrestling fan


I was talking about Michael Cole.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Paige is about as over as you can be working in this absolute cluster of a division.

Do the women even have stories anymore? The last time I cared about a "Divas" feud AJ Lee and Kaitlyn were involved.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I paid attention to the Sting segment and absolutely nothing since


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

ALRIGHT I'M A BIT LATE, BUT JUST IN TIME TO SEE MY PALE SKINNED GODDESS WRESTLE.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

chargebeam said:


> What did he say?



Cole said as Paige's theme was playing it was confirmed it would be her facing Nikki as she made her entrance. It was just the DUMBEST comment to make, as the match was up next and not later on the show which Cole was almost infuring as she headed down to the ring.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, these ladies better stiff the absolute fuck out of each other in order for this match to work at Mania.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Paige can claim ownership of my house anytime she wants.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> I have a *reliable source* that says this may or may not be paige's house, possibly.


:cole


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> 3 minutes, and Cena will refuse to throw a towel in for him and he ends up dying.


And then Cena goes on to train in a Russian Farmhouse, climbs a mountain and screams "Draggoo....."Oops, I mean "RUSSSEEEVVV"

Then after it's over, Cena marries Lana who then dumps him and somehow eventually ends up with Flavor Flav..


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

"There's so many types of Divas in WWE... the cute one, the goth..." Go fuck yourself, Cole.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Give these Divas a chance! We are on their side!" :cole

Fuck off WWE!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Bad For Business said:


> 3 minutes, and Cena will refuse to throw a towel in for him and he ends up dying.


DONTH MOTCKTH LIPTH THATH NOTH FUNNYTH


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Never thought about that.
> 
> I still can't figure out why the fuck LL is performing when dude hasn't had a hit in like 11 years.
> 
> I'm surprised WWE is taking a chance on any rapper after that Wiz catastrophe.


Look at what they do to pad out a three hour show. They know they have to do something for that extra hour and there are only so many vid packages and old timers you can throw out there.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Who else thinks that Charlotte will debut next week and win the divas title?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Never thought about that.
> 
> I still can't figure out why the fuck LL is performing when dude hasn't had a hit in like 11 years.
> 
> I'm surprised WWE is taking a chance on any rapper after that Wiz catastrophe.


They decided to play it smart and get real rappers this time.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> I have a reliable source that says this may or may not be paige's house, possibly.


Inquisitr should hire you immediately.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Sazer Ramon said:


> I paid attention to the Sting segment and absolutely nothing since


It was great to see Sting but I really fear for that match on Sunday.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Has this show hyped any of you guys yet?


Only Sting and Triple H... and Paige's hot ass walking away from AJ.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

has anyone else gone to whoismrrobot.com yet???


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm willing to move upstairs in Paige's house too.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Paul12907 said:


> DONTH MOTCKTH LIPTH THATH NOTH FUNNYTH


Huh? I was merely reciting the plot of Rocky 4, VKM's favourite movie.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Hope Cena and those talentless whores the bellas die in the ring. Right Headliner?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Sazer Ramon said:


> I paid attention to the Sting segment and absolutely nothing since


Neither have I. I've been flipping back and forth between Raw and Celtics-Nets.

It's been a tremendous night of entertainment. Truly! [/sarcasm]


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why the fuck are the Bellas back together...


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

It was better when Candice, Torrie, and Trish were fucking Vince 10 years ago.


Soul Man Danny B said:


> Paige is about as over as you can be working in this absolute cluster of a division.
> 
> Do the women even have stories anymore? The last time I cared about a "Divas" feud AJ Lee and Kaitlyn were involved.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nine99 said:


> My future ex wife Nikki Bella doin her thing


Better show some Hustle Loyalty and Respect if thats your future.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

I've got it at 2:16 to the commercial break but like 30 seconds of that is Nikki rolling outside the ring


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Look at what they do to pad out a three hour show. They know they have to do something for that extra hour and there are only so many vid packages and old timers you can throw out there.


Yeah I'm aware of that. Just wondering why LL was picked out of all people.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Huh? I was merely reciting the plot of Rocky 4, VKM's favourite movie.


THERE'S NO EASY WAY OUT!!!!! :grin2:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I just came to praise Paige's ass. kada


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dat SPINEBUSTER from Nikki. Makes HHH version look like straight dookie.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Ain't the Bellas contracts ending after Wrestlemania? Possible way of dropping the title early?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Why the fuck are the Bellas back together...


Shhhhh, don't question it, it's easier that way.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow, I really hate that digital Raw ring skirt. Is this the first week with it or did I completely miss it last week?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I'm willing to move upstairs in Paige's house too.


The best part of Paige's house is the backdoor, though. Absolutely exquisite backdoor she has.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

barnesk9 said:


> has anyone else gone to whoismrrobot.com yet???


Yeah, checked the ToS on the bottom. Its connected to USA Network in some way.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

witchblade000 said:


> Who else thinks that Charlotte will debut next week and win the divas title?


They're supposed to be giving divas a chance, not giving the most overrated person in wwe today the belt. That would just ruin anything they were working on.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eve was a three time champ?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

chargebeam said:


> Why the fuck are the Bellas back together...


Because of WWE Logic and the fact someone lost the key to logic dozens of years ago.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nikki's done a great job improving her strength, yet she couldn't even hit a remotely decent looking spinebuster. :\

At least she made up for it with that turnbuckle jump into the roundhouse kick, though.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

chargebeam said:


> Why the fuck are the Bellas back together...











It doesn't matter why :vince2


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Who do they pay to write those stupid tweets they run at the bottom of the screen


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*I'd do some nasty/dirty things to Paige (and/or AJ) while playing this song too.*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>












*Just sayin'.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is Paige whiter than Sheamus? It looks great on her though.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

NIkki was about to throw dat BULLHAMMER!!!!! :ti


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Why is Nikki's new finisher the Bullhammer?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Even though I still believe #GiveDivasAChance is only temporary, I do appreciate what it has done in recent weeks.

Not only are they getting increased time and more ideal time slots, but even the commentators are treating their segments with semi-importance. As a result the overall crowd reaction has gotten a little better.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> *Ain't the Bellas contracts ending after Wrestlemania?* Possible way of dropping the title early?


Oh shit, really? :cheer
Where did you hear that!?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm liking that NIkki is doing Big Slows KO punch now LOL


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

TNAWWEGUY on twitter bar

Boy, I sure hope somebody got fired for that blunder!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

"C'MON, NIKKIII!!!"

--Brie Bella


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Longest divas match in like.... Forever.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

And Nikki was setting up the "Cow Hammer"...

God I don't give a flying fuck anymore...This product is almost like watching a movie about a baby gorilla trying to revive his dead mother for hours. "Nod to American Dad and Tearjerker"


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

One of the better diva matches since Lita has been around. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> The best part of Paige's house is the backdoor, though. Absolutely exquisite backdoor she has.


:lmao

I bet it's used quite often.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I forgot that Paige is only 22 years old. That's like 2 years younger than me. Craziness.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

If Paige wins, Charlotte is clearly debuting after Wrestlemania.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Never thought about that.
> 
> I still can't figure out why the fuck LL is performing when dude hasn't had a hit in like 11 years.
> 
> I'm surprised WWE is taking a chance on any rapper after that Wiz catastrophe.


So true. Then again, it's the WWE, nothing they do makes sense anymore.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Paige is a super(kick) girl...


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

If i didn't want to smash Paige until my limbs went numb Nikki would probably be my favorite woman on the main roster. She's gotten so damn good over the last few months.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nikki kicked out of a finisher FFS


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I hate Nikki

with a passion


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm surprised to say this but it looks like WWE might actually be listening to that "give divas a chance thing" as far as match-time is concerned at least.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Cole selling Nikki's toughness.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

This is actually a pretty good Diva's match. I'm impressed.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Other than a few botches, this is a good match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nikki channeling her inner Cena :cena


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Can't believe I'm seeing a good womens TV match on Raw. Cena must of gave Nikki some Superman dick.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd toss Nikki and Paige's salads


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> Oh shit, really? :cheer
> Where did you hear that!?


Actually think it was from Total Divas so it was probably rubbish.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Oh shit, really? :cheer
> Where did you hear that!?


I think that is only possible with Nikki who seems to be leaving unless that really is just a big ploy to get more people watching Total Diva's.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Frost99 said:


> It doesn't matter why :vince2


ROMAN-REIGNS-DOES-NOT-SUCK...Someone stop the hypnotoad!!


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Nikki is fucking John Cena! She could survive a damn bullet to the head!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

BUT IF DEY KICKS OUT OF FINISHER 
FIFE STAR MASH - WWE Creative


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Nikki is the Cena version of Divas. :ti


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Paige vs nikki>RTWM


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Paige is whiter than Casper. and hotter than Hot Stuff.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Oh shit, really? :cheer
> Where did you hear that!?


Yeah fuck those whores. Been taking up too much time on raw. Hope they he a career ending injury.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Knew Aj would cost her the match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SP103 said:


> One of the better diva matches since Lita has been around.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


unless yu watch NXT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, yeah.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The big, fat, orange ****** is still the Diva's champion.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Isn't that a DQ..??


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Paige's weave is loose.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

well done ladies


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Should that be a DQ? lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nikki kicking out of finishers. Learned a thing or 2 from bf Cena


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The crowd is engaged in a divas match? I find this astonishing.

But it's easily been the best thing on this show since Sting.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Panzer said:


> This is actually a pretty good Diva's match. I'm impressed.


Yeah, this is what happens when you actually give them time during the show. And not showing replays for an hour.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Whichever whore that is holding the belt grabbed herself a big handful of Paige boob during that finisher. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

We just gave you this title match! 

Now buy Wrestlemania to see a tag match with NOTHING on the line!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

WTF 

this makes no sense


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Why the f*ck would Paige even get behind AJ? She should of stayed in the ring and beat Nikki's ass; stupid and predictable


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm honestly concerned...does AJ have an eating disorder? I'm legitimately worried for her health atm.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh look how clever the Bellas are


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

chargebeam said:


> Oh shit, really? :cheer
> Where did you hear that!?


"Re-sign the one with the big tits DANMIT! It's for Cena!" :vince2

"The other one's married to that goat? Good riddance" :vince3


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

CJohn3:16 said:


> Nikki is the Cena version of Divas. :ti


HOW DARE YOU?

Cena has a personality.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Roman Empire said:


> I forgot that Paige is only 22 years old. That's like 2 years younger than me. Craziness.


and exactly half my age....Dammit....

Hell, I started watching wrestling when the Fabulous Freebirds were rookies ...it just hit me.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone else over Nikki being champion?

I am!

Atleast the Divas got some time, was good to watch.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

AJ popped Paige right in front of the ref. lol


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Did I hear CM Punk chants?

AJ and Paige are winning on sunday.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why would paige even walk over to AJ

stupid illogical booking


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Never thought about that.
> 
> I still can't figure out why the fuck LL is performing when dude hasn't had a hit in like 11 years.
> 
> I'm surprised WWE is taking a chance on any rapper after that Wiz catastrophe.


Well, "Control Myself" featuring J Lo in '06, and "Baby" featuring Dream in '08 were moderate hits. Otherwise, you're right. 

But I like most of his music.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What the fuck is this shit? Are they trying to do the dumbest shit possible? Fuck it... just, fuck the WWE and this stupid shit. How many times are they going to fuck over the fans that want to see them fucking tag. Fuck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Can't even look at AJ the same without thinking about Punk creaming all over this chick. :jay


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pretty decent Divas match. :clap


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

JBL is right. AJ did look before she attacked.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

cl_theo said:


> Yeah fuck those whores. Been taking up too much time on raw. Hope they he a career ending injury.


Fuck off.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Mainboy said:


>


:sodone


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

More story build for a divas tag team match at WM then there is for the WWE Title ME match, let that sink in


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> HOW DARE YOU?
> 
> Cena has a personality.


Cena? Personality? Lol you cena kids are hilarious!


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Decent match but I wish Nikki would lose the title already, much better than the divas match from last week


----------



## dragonpiece (Mar 9, 2015)

Where is the vote for no ref?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I'd rather download a trojan virus than the WWE app


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Special ref to insure fuckery will abound.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm really happy that they give the Divas more time. A good match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose should get fan vote.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That was a solid match between Paige and Nikki. I'm glad that the WWE is finally letting them have more time for their matches.

I think AJ hit Paige on purpose but played it off. I loved Paige tackling her after.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Vote for Harper as ref!

Can you imagine? :ti


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

thingstoponder said:


> Fuck off.


I will when they do. Fuck those talentless whores. So tired of that orange ****** like showstopper said. He's got it right.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

D-Bry lost to that spaghetti jabroni Ziggler?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

F*ck it! Everyone vote truth.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wait so they put the Divas title match and Ziggler vs Bryan on raw instead of at WrestleMania. DA FUCK???


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Everyone vote Ambrose to ref the Bryan/Ziggler match!!!!!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Vote REF AMBROSE or I will find you and I will kill your families and your dog.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Truth. This is a comedy match, right Vince? :vince2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Hopefully Snoop goes over better than Wiz Khalifa :cena6


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

time to poop. snoop dog is coming out next


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Snoop Dogg was news 15 years ago. Keep that shit off our TVs ut


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> and exactly half my age....Dammit....
> 
> Hell, I started watching wrestling when the Fabulous Freebirds were rookies ...it just hit me.


Really? Wow. I feel old and I just started watching WWE when the Brood were giving blood baths to people and the Hardys started getting popular. I always had/have a bit of a crush on Jeff.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Atrocious commentary.


----------



## Heel_Tactics101 (Feb 23, 2015)

D'Bry and Ziggles get another match. Bless.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Bryan and Ziggler, pleas give it 15 minutes then they can have the fuckery at the end.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Snoop D-O-Double-Jizzle?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Time to play some Motionless in White. Fuck Snoop Dogg.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

All this and Stupe Dong...

Ok, I'm done for the night. Good night guys. My eyes just won't stay open anymore. Thanks for making this show entertaining(and the forums are the only thing entertaining about the WWE now)


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm going to be so god damn mad if Truth doesn't win this fucking poll.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

As I said before. This is Nikki Bella's house. Paige should be thankful that Nikki allowed her to visit.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Pretty good title match. :I

Completely forgot that Snoop Doggy Dogg / Snoop Dogg / Snoop Lion / DJ Snoopadelic is tonight's guest host.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Snooooop God coming to save the show!


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Nikki has gotten so much better


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Wait so they put the Divas title match and Ziggler vs Bryan on raw instead of at WrestleMania. DA FUCK???


Not the worst thing in the world. I'm stoked about the ladder match.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

That was a really good match with good booking. I'm not sure why anyone would have anything bad to say about it. Good showing from Paige and everyone has to see how much Nikki's improved by now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nikki as big and ****** looking as ever.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

To be honest, I "*doublejizzled*" during the Divas tag match.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Bow wow wow yippy yo yippy yay
Doggy Dogg's in the motherfuckin house
Bow wow wow yippy yo yippy yay
Death Row's in the motherfuckin house
Bow wow wow yippy yo yippy yay
The sounds of a dog brings me to another day
Play with my bone, would ya Timmy
It seems like you're good for makin jokes about your jimmy
But here's a jimmy joke about your mama that you might not like
I heard she was the 'Frisco ****
But fuck your mama, I'm talkin about you and me
Toe to toe, Tim M-U-T
Your bark was loud, but your bite wasn't vicious
And them rhymes you were kickin were quite bootylicious
You get with Doggy Dogg oh is he crazy?
With ya mama and your daddy hollin' Bay-Bee
So won't they let you know
That if you fuck with Dre uigga you're fuckin wit Death Row
And I ain't even slangin them thangs
I'm hollin' one-eight-seven with my dick in yo mouth, beeyatch


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> Vote REF AMBROSE or I will find you and I will kill your families and your dog.



I voted Harper for the lulz, please, not my dog :mj2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Special ref to insure fuckery will abound.


Ambrose is the most over person out of the options, if he doesn't win, then it will be super fuckery and super rigged.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Better Divas match than last week. I guess AJ Lee isn't that far ahead of everyone else in the Divas division.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

That was a really good match between Nikki and Paige, both girls did great out there and the crowd was pretty into it; so I am happy all around.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Someone please explain how that match didn't end in DQ.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

The Who Gives a FUCK theme continues on the RTWM as who REALLY gives a FUCK about abou Snoop Dog 2day? Could have given Bryan/Ziggler more time but NAY fuck it for Snoop and what ever wears he gonna peaddle now.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

cl_theo said:


> I will when they do. Fuck those talentless whores. So tired of that orange ****** like showstopper said. He's got it right.


Just stop seriously wishing serious injury on them is going to far no matter how you feel. Some people just confuse me.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Can't even look at AJ the same without thinking about Punk creaming all over this chick. :jay


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Bryan vs. Ziggler. Finally something worth watching on this crappy show.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> Nikki has gotten so much better


She still sounds so awkward/forced when she yells at her opponents in the ring.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Soul Cat said:


> Someone please explain how that match didn't end in DQ.


WWE Creative.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Soul Cat said:


> Someone please explain how that match didn't end in DQ.


TNA Rules?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I knew paige was not going to win that 1. But damn that
was a great match. And they finally added some extra added dimensions
to the divas match.

Causing some dissension between paige and aj was a great idea.
Now the divas match is more interesting.

All four girls were great.


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Nikki as big and ****** looking as ever.


Totally agree! Fuck that whore. Damn better not resign with wwe. Better yet, get injured at WM. seriously tired of them.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> I voted Harper for the lulz, please, not my dog :mj2


I appreciate this for the lulz, but still, people need to google ref Moxley and then consider how he should definitely be the fucking referee in this match lol.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Last time I saw Snoop he was looking like a black woman who just stopped smoking crack.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

I voted for stardust.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm honestly concerned...does AJ have an eating disorder? I'm legitimately worried for her health atm.


She'll put on some weight once she reaches puberty. Give her a couple more years.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Pretty good title match. :I
> 
> Completely forgot that Snoop Doggy Dogg / Snoop Dogg / Snoop Lion / DJ Snoopadelic is tonight's guest host.


How lucky are we that Snoop is here? And on the final Raw before WM!

:ti


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Snooooop God coming to save the show!


Fixed.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Bryan vs. Ziggler. Finally something worth watching on this crappy show.


Whats the bets it go 5 minutes before the fuckery begins. Give them 15 minutes without breaks then they can have a 20 minute Reigns promo for all I care.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

This guy on Twitter just said Nikki and Paige put on the best match of the year thus far.

:ti


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey, black commentator! Guess what?! Our guest tonight is black, you must relate with that right?!

Snoop D-O-Double Jizzle
Now Book I don't think that that's very PG


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That Red said:


> I voted for stardust.


I hope for your sake that you don't like your dog lol. >


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Soul Cat said:


> Someone please explain how that match didn't end in DQ.


AJ hit Paige while her back was turned, so different rules apply?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance :dance


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Lot of transphobes here, It's fucked up to compare those beautiful women to Nikki Bella.


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

Would it kill them to just let them be an actual Tag team for once instead of trying to the 2 most over females right now to be constantly at each others throats? this whole plan of them being Frenemies is getting stale, and this isn't good consider how young AJ & especially Paige are 

I guess the Bellas get some heat for this


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Where's his cousin Sasha Banks!?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

hou713 said:


> That was a really good match with good booking. I'm not sure why anyone would have anything bad to say about it. Good showing from Paige and everyone has to see how much Nikki's improved by now.


If not for the crowd, the match wouldn't have been as accepted as it was. And the booking was horrible. The fans have wanted them to team for some time and instead it will the second time it's over before it even began in any real way. Of course, if they do the whole "It was a ploy all along!" then it's really stupid... they could have gotten the title off Nikki.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

He is soooooooo high. :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AAAYEEEEEE GET DOWN SNOOP

THAT .....


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Hoooo Train 2015!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WTF is Mr.GFunk wearing? :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What the hell is he wearing


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow! Look how cool and relevant WWE are by having a near 50 year old rapper on Raw!

...said no one ever.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

More fucking celebrities, ugh


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Roman Empire said:


> Really? Wow. I feel old and I just started watching WWE when the Brood were giving blood baths to people and the Hardys started getting popular. I always had/have a bit of a crush on Jeff.


Will respond to this before the sleep.

Yep, I started watching Mid south Wrestling which is all our antenna would get...2 channels. When I got 3 and CBS and could see Intercontinental Wrestling from Alabama, i thought I'd hit the big time,lol.

The Freebirds were indeed a rookie tag team then, no Buddy Roberts yet even. Just Gordy and Hayes.

*Later on we got a larger antenna and I became a master of picking up wrestling from every state surrounding Mississippi's stations. Still had a lot of static most times, but I didn't care.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

ffs


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

i thought it was snoop lion?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Snoop Lion! :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:jay What the hell is Snoop wearing?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh look, he's brought back the ho train ... lol.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Time to Put Mute on TV..


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Remember that Snoop Dogg battle royal?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Snoop looks like an old ass pimp in my dad's pjs.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

The whole front row has a contact high right now.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Another meaningless guest on a meaningless MNR, the RAW b4 Mania


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Hey, black commentator! Guess what?! Our guest tonight is black, you must relate with that right?!
> 
> Snoop D-O-Double Jizzle
> Now Book I don't think that that's very PG


just watch him commentate for a new day match ha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

They aren't in Hollywood Maggle


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Cameron hogging the spotlight like a true diva.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh look it's the other Divas, if they were true wrestlers they'd be embarrassed about what they are doing right now after that divas match.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

#GiveAJPaigeAndTheBellasAChanceWhileTheRestOfTheDivasDanceWithSnoop .


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

#Snoopmania :lol fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The fuck does this have to do with anything? Vince and Dunn's contribution to wrestling.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Soul Cat said:


> Someone please explain how that match didn't end in DQ.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> I hope for your sake that you don't like your dog lol. >


I don't like any dogs lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Yeah I'm aware of that. Just wondering why LL was picked out of all people.


Another thing.

LL's been a fan of wrestling for a long time, and he's hosted the Grammys a few times.

So maybe both played a part in WWE wanting him, or LL just wanted to be a part of WrestleMania himself.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

How long will it take until one of you accuses Snoop Dogg of being in The New Day


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Snoop? He's probably high as hell and hanging with Divas, so i'm sure he's having a much better time than I am.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

A Motha' Funking rag onesie! :lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Is Snoop wearing a bed sheet?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Snoop is always quite cool but i am thankful he is not singing . Find it funny they are playing his song on a PG show though.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Can Brock come out and F5 this *****.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

I had those PJs when I was 3


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Well that right there is where I press mute. Garbage.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Dude must have just rolled out of bed or something.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Axelmania


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

WRESTLEMANIA 24! HOLLA!

Bunnymania!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> :jay What the hell is Snoop wearing?


a giant bandana ?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Callisto said:


> She'll put on some weight once she reaches puberty. Give her a couple more years.


Give you a few years until you grow up.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

#AxelMania


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

That's why I'm scared to go to a live Raw when it comes to Chicago, if I had a guarantee that it'd be like a few weeks ago when Orton beat the shit out of Seth in the crowd I'd be all for it, but I'm not paying money to watch a hack rapper that hasn't been relevant for 20 years now.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Whenever Snoop talks you can't help but smile.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Axelmania!

:lmao :lmao


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Only the best guest star!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:mark: :yes Axelmania!!!!!!


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

AXELMANIA IS RUNNIN WILD BROTHER!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Axel begging the fans to not change the channel as soon as he appears on their TVs.

:ti


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Y2-Jerk said:


> What the hell is he wearing


Crips colors


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Snoop about to get a cap busted in his ass for sullying the Crips with that silly-ass outfit. :booklel

OH FUCK, AXELMANIA IS HERE, BROTHER!


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

looper007 said:


> Whats the bets it go 5 minutes before the fuckery begins. Give them 15 minutes without breaks then they can have a 20 minute Reigns promo for all I care.


3-5 minutes of wrestling then a commercial, then about 5 minutes more of wrestling before all the Ladder match participants come in and attack each other that's what I'm guessing


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

You know snoop is high as a mothafucka right now. Keep dem glasses on bruh.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Axel Mania :YES

Don't change the channel :mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lord help us all.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Axel better be lucky he's wearing red and not blue


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, leave the room for a few minutes and come back to Snoop Dogg on Raw promoting an album called "Bush" and JBL calling him D-O-Double Jizzle. What happened to PG, WWE?????

Also, AXELMANIA 'BOUT TO RUN WILD BRUTHERS!!!!

Whatcha gonna do, Snoop?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Axel is going to get humiliated again...same song and dance every week since the Rumble.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Axel, you are my light in a time full of darkness. May you shine brighter than Roman Reign's baby blue contacts.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Dude must have just rolled out of bed or something.


or just rolled a joint that is why he has glasses on


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Any wonder why Nikki wasn't DQ'd for AJ hitting Paige? lol

WWE logic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's aint nothin' but a G thing!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> 3-5 minutes of wrestling then a commercial, then about 5 minutes more of wrestling before all the Ladder match participants come in and attack each other that's what I'm guessing


I say you are right sadly. No way will they give it the time.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That song was Lil' Bow Wow. Not Snoop. :lmao


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh ggadd


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm becoming a big fan of Curtis Axel lately; #GiveAxelAChance


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Axel trying not to laugh


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The GOAT is here!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

HOLY SHIT!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ughhh Hogan's corpse....


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

BROTHER!!!!!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Even there commentators said it....

Axle: Don't turn the channel

:jbl Thought about it Maggle maybe I can catch Dancing with the Stars.....


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This is money holy crap.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Hogan, gonna bury another talent that he's 5x older than


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Yes let's bring out Hogan's crippled ass.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Brother! :hogan2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HULKKKKKK


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well Let Me Sell Ya Something Brother :hogan2


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> a giant bandana ?


Still looks fucking ridiculous.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Snoop acting like a nine-year old.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Sorry to be that guy, but i prefer Axelmania to Hulkamania, brother.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Random Hulk is totally Random Hulk


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:heyman6


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HULKAMANIA VS. AXELMANIA VS. SNOOPMANIA?!?

:vince$


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

He was due to come around after all we haven't seen him all RTWM!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Who's this Axelmania wannabe!!!?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hogan and Axel confirmed as The New MegaPowers! :mark:


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

So this means we don't need to see Hogan on Sunday right????


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Hulk and Snoop zzz


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Are they still punishing the Hulk by having him sell stuff so blatantly?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thank god Axel is out there to bring some credibility to this segment :agree:


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

That fake tan lashed onto Axel. Why do they waste so much time on segments like this with Rappers who don't mean shit these days.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lmao I still can't, with what Snoop has on.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Hogan vs. Axel vs. Snoop confirmed for WrestleMania!!!!!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Hulkamania and Axelmania :mark:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Not even Hogan can save this segment


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

So sick of Hogan.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hogan brother!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

hogan about to bury a young solid guy.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Can it be Wednesday already?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Random Hogan appearance

anyway


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hogan is in amazing shape, damn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> HULKAMANIA VS. AXELMANIA VS. SNOOPMANIA?!?
> 
> :vince$


THE BATTLE OF THE MANIAS, BROTHER!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Snoop acting like a nine-year old.


Well shit, he got the clothes for it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hogan vs. Axel at Wrestlemania. Book it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sting opens the show and feuds with the authority figure. 

Hulk Hogan is on the show....

TNA 2010...are you back?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Snoop looks like his childhood dream came true to do that with Hogan. Can't blame him


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Most important "Mania" is Wrestle*mania*


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Hogan going to have a heart attack on live TV


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, first time in my life I popped for hulk lol.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

looper007 said:


> That fake tan lashed onto Axel. Why do they waste so much time on segments like this with Rappers who don't mean shit these days.


Get ut


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

How high is Snoop:lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Throw him over the top rope curtis! He's trying to win the royal rumble!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UM Hogan you didn't press Andre over your head FFS


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Look at Snoop.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Okay now THAT is how you do a Hogan moment not tease it for weeks and have him come on constantly !!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Hogan and his dodgy hips trying to relive those glory days. YEAH BROTHER!!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Hogans' a big Snoop fan, BROTHER!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Get my man Booker in there. "Hoke Hogan, we comin for you ******" :maury


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

IS snoop tweaking?

He seems way to happy to be there.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Glad I turned the channel and missed all that shit. I really just need to quit Raw. It's absolute horse shit that needs to be off TV for good.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Hogan telling the story of the Andre slam never gets old to me


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

It's kinda funny that Axel has probably know Hogan almost his entire life


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Snoop's outfit is giving me lazy eye.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So...Axel gets over via mic work and utilizing his gimmick as well as he could...and you have Snoop Dogg and Hogan's old ass bury him.

This company just hates success.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

hahahahahahahahahahhaa


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is Snoop wearing a bunch of bandanas?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Snoop trying to get that Cena leech rub off Hogan!


----------



## Heel_Tactics101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Was that a weed joke


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

ctorresc04 said:


> Hogan is in amazing shape, damn



Dem' vitamins!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Somehow I don't buy Hogan being a Snoop Dogg fan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> Random Hogan appearance
> 
> anyway


:lmao

One of the greatest things ever.

:clap


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:lmao Hogan


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wow, LMBO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WHAT'S THIS BROTHER SMOKIN OVER HUR?


-Hulk


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Will respond to this before the sleep.
> 
> Yep, I started watching Mid south Wrestling which is all our antenna would get...2 channels. When I got 3 and CBS and could see Intercontinental Wrestling from Alabama, i thought I'd hit the big time,lol.
> 
> ...


Coolness. I actually don't know much of Gordy/ Rogers, I just think it's funny to think that Hayes was a young guy at some point. To me he was always that old guy who used to hang out with Matt and Jeff. But yeah, my dad spent his senior year of high school in Lynchburg, VA, and he likes to talk about how Ric Flair used to wrestle there down town. (Obviously VA is a big Flair area).


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

this is the greatest moment of my life


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can any of their music guests pass the Wellness Policy?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

SNOOP DOGG WON THE ROYAL RUMBLE!!!!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Snoop look like a crack head


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

That segment was fucking magical.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

WELL LET ME TELL YOU SOMETHING, BROTHER/JACK/DUDE! 

:jay2 at Hogan referencing Snoop's long standing love affair with Mary Jane.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Not even Hogan can save this segment


Hogan hasn't been able to save anything since the early 2000's. Sad to see even though I was never much of a Hogan man, more a Savage fan.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Crackhead Snoop and his puny ass arms. The fuck is all this.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I've seen it all now! :lmao

Hogan's block and punch was so slow! And then that toothpick Snoop throwing Axel over the rope!

:applause

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Snoop is so fucking FRAIL :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Snoop is so skinny.

You'd think someone who gets the munchies as much as him would be alittle bit heavier.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Jesus H Tap Dancing Motherfucking Corncracking Face Melting Christ! 

How many fucking times are they going to throw Axel out of the ring on Raw and present it like it is a fucking payoff!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Somehow this segment worked, I don't know how, but it did.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

lmao Snoop is so uncoordinated man!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Fun segment


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Between Drunk Flair and High Snoop, this has been a "substantive" road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Now time for Snoop to go back stage for 420Mania


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

If there was EVER a time to ask than it's NOW....










Also MY message about 2nites show.....


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rofl


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Sting opens the show and feuds with the authority figure.
> 
> Hulk Hogan is on the show....
> 
> TNA 2010...are you back?


Nasty Boys @ WrestleMania


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Alright, that's how you do a guest host segment decently.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Omfg he's a skeleton


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Snoop is JACKED! :lmao


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

This is just leading to Curtis Axel winning the Andre the Giant battle royal


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Snoop with the 2.4 inch pythons.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Just put Hogan over Rusev and Lesnar. C'mon WWE, you know you want to.

Snoop skinnier than AJ! 

I'm glad Nikki retained. I'm excited for her upcoming feud with Naoimi. Nikki has been on fire with her matches.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Snoop needs to feud with DJ Qualls on who is the skinniest fuck I have ever seen?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ti Snoop with those skinny ass arms throwing out Axel.


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

Yea baby. Lesnar.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Lesnar time


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

that was awful


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

That was great LOL


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

First time my dad has witnessed my midnight mark outs, pissing himself laughing at me imitating Hogan in my jammies lol. It had to be done lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Snoop looks so damn bad Cena thought he was there for Make-A-Wish.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lesnar, please resign


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SNOOP IS A G!*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

But tell me where the fuck you found an anorexic rapper
Talkin' bout who you gon' squabble with and who you shoot
You're only sixty pounds when you're wet and wearin' boots


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So they have Brock and Reigns both live on raw tonight face to face and they are having them cut there promos via videos LOL

this company


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

That segment was hilarious

Loosen up and have some fun folks


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Snoop Dogg looking like a walking skeleton.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock the motherfuckin badass! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> SNOOP DOGG WON THE ROYAL RUMBLE!!!!


Snoop was illegal. Axel is still in The Rumble. :mark:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Snoops arms look like pipe cleaners.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lesnar :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/23/15 - The FINAL Stop on the Road to Wres...*

Brock is gonna FUCK UP Roman Reigns :brock4


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Lesnar is going to Fuck Reigns up!!!
Lesnar is a natural born heel, pity he's losing that Vince pet project,


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Ladies and gentlemen, tonight we witnessed history.

Tonight we witnessed what was only Hulk Hogan's second(in leagues that matter) heel turn in his 7-decade career.

Tonight we saw Hulk Hogan SUCKER PUNCH WWE's greatest hero, Curtis Axel, out of jealousy over the momentum the #Axelmania movement was gaining!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

That Lesnar promo still gives me goosebumps.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thee end


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Pumped for Reigns/Lesnar

No-one is


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

checkcola said:


> Lesnar, please re-sign



I think you mean


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Well Hogan officially has another bullshit story to tell now about the time him and Tupac threw Axlemania out of the ring.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Not going to lie i loved that segment and i am glad Snoop had a moment with someone other than Cena .


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THIS ISNT A FAIRTY TALE. :brock4


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Not even DJ Snoopadelic Lion and Hulk "Brother/Jack/Dude" Hogan can stop the sheer power of Axelmania, brothers! >


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Would pay to see Nikki Bella Banzai Drop Snoop's skeleton ass, Yokozuna style.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> Snoop looks so damn bad Cena thought he was there for Make-A-Wish.


YOU WIN!!!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Woah, what a concept. Both Mania main eventers actually being in the same ring. Any more of this and people might accuse them of trying to build to something.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Snoop is so skinny.
> 
> You'd think someone who gets the munchies as much as him would be alittle bit heavier.


Drop It like its hot!! :grin2:


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Can't believe people liked wiz and not an actual Icon like Snoop. The segment was awesome just with Snoop getting air time.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, tonight we witnessed history.
> 
> Tonight we witnessed what was only Hulk Hogan's second(in leagues that matter) heel turn in his 7-decade career.
> 
> Tonight we saw Hulk Hogan SUCKER PUNCH WWE's greatest hero, Curtis Axel, out of jealousy over the momentum the #Axelmania movement was gaining!


Win


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Jack Thwagger said:


> So...Axel gets over via mic work and utilizing his gimmick as well as he could...and you have Snoop Dogg and Hogan's old ass bury him.
> 
> This company just hates success.


This company has so much fucking talent in it's roster yet they all seem like B+ (or worse) players because the booking is atrocious. As soon as anyone starts getting over that they don't want, they bury them for no reason.

Who knows how far the Axelmania could have gone, but at least Axel was getting a good reaction, which is more than I can say for half the roster. Do something with him... something that doesn't involved him getting humiliated by a non-relevant rapper and an old ass Hogan.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, tonight we witnessed history.
> 
> Tonight we witnessed what was only Hulk Hogan's second(in leagues that matter) heel turn in his 7-decade career.
> 
> Tonight we saw Hulk Hogan SUCKER PUNCH WWE's greatest hero, Curtis Axel, out of jealousy over the momentum the #Axelmania movement was gaining!


I do sincerely hope you're not stealing from Reddit. Saw that post on there a moment ago


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Headliner said:


> How high is Snoop:lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/23/15 - The FINAL Stop on the Road to Wres...*



A-C-P said:


> Brock is gonna FUCK UP Roman Reigns :brock4


Brock is gonna FUCK UP Chow Mein Chains :brock4


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Snoop tho.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

WWE are fools to not start using the whole Roman Empire thing.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Did they just fucking book Zack Ryder vs Adam Rose for Wrestlemania on the App?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Woah, what a concept. Both Mania main eventers actually being in the same ring. Any more of this and people might accuse them of trying to build to something.


Heaven forbid they do such a thing.

:lol


----------



## dragonpiece (Mar 9, 2015)

Hope they have Hulk on the show a few times after to mania to train Axel(well just so people don't think he suddenly got strong), I really want this guy to become a serious wrestler.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The word they beeped was "hype".

Gotta make Roman look strong.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/23/15 - The FINAL Stop on the Road to Wres...*



A-C-P said:


> Brock is gonna FUCK UP Roman Reigns :brock4


The end


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

kariverson said:


> Can't believe people liked wiz and not an actual Icon like Snoop. The segment was awesome just with Snoop getting air time.


Nobody said they didn't like it. We're just too concerned about if Snoop has cancer or something because only crackheads and people about to die are that skinny.


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

chargebeam said:


> Did they just fucking book Zack Ryder vs Adam Rose for Wrestlemania on the App?


No they're in the battle royal. Thank god.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They are putting this shit on the raw before wrestlemania????


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Natty kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada kada


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Natalya in that outfit :banderas


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Interspecies? I don't care what Nattie is if she is going to look like that :banderas


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Cesaro and Kidd deserve better then this crap.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

interspecies
:cornette


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Omg please go away Los Matadores


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Did I just hear "Interspecies" tag team match?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lot of random matches on the Raw before WM.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Is this feud going somewhere?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kidd and Cesero are the best tag team in the wWE but are booked like crap


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Snoop about 80 lbs soak n wet.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank GOD all of that trash is on the pre-show


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A four way tag on the preshow...again?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That tag champions don't even get an entrance?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rematch? 

What a surprise


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

PirateMonkE said:


> This company has so much fucking talent in it's roster yet they all seem like B+ (or worse) players because the booking is atrocious. As soon as anyone starts getting over that they don't want, they bury them for no reason.
> 
> Who knows how far the Axelmania could have gone, but at least Axel was getting a good reaction, which is more than I can say for half the roster. Do something with him... something that doesn't involved him getting humiliated by a non-relevant rapper and an old ass Hogan.


It's pretty interesting considering no one gave a damn for Axel. I don't understand why the company doesn't want to make money with everyone on the roster and only wants money from 1 or 2 guys . Makes no business sense what so ever


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

The tag team division looks like members of a exotic themed orgy.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

You know that your RTWM is a fucking piece of shit when you're advertising the 1st face-to-face on a ring between your wrestlers of your Mania main event a week before said event.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/23/15 - The FINAL Stop on the Road to Wres...*



A-C-P said:


> Brock is gonna FUCK UP Roman Reigns :brock4


Brock fucks up anybody who steps in the ring with him. Believe that


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

-Naomi claims she can tell them apart.

LBL- I hope she can!

LOL you dirty bitch xD Awesome remark.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Cool match. Hope its a best of 3 series on Main event and Smack down as well!!! :ralph


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Nattie + leather = ratings.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

God damn Natty is smoking in that.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Kevin Owens @FightOwensFight · 10m 10 minutes ago

I was really, really hoping Lesnar would come out and F-5 Snoop Dogg into the bleachers.

:maury:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DemBoy said:


> You know that your RTWM is a fucking piece of shit when you're advertising the 1st face-to-face on a ring between your wrestlers of your Mania main event a week before said event.


And the manager of one of those guys is the one with all of the mic time.

:ti


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Well this is where I've reached my limit, not watching a freaking interspecies tag team match, good Sting segment, Hulkamania segment was fun, decent Divas Championship match, rest was trash


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DemBoy said:


> You know that your RTWM is a fucking piece of shit when you're advertising the 1st face-to-face on a ring between your wrestlers of your Mania main event a week before said event.


Even worse their promos are pretaped when they are meeting face to face tonight and when they meet face to face Heyman will do 90% of the talking


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

WWE basically saying Women are equal to midgets with this match.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/23/15 - The FINAL Stop on the Road to Wres...*

Six-Person Interspecies Tag Team Rematch. :jordan5

If Torito doesn't twerk, we riot MAGGLE!



A-C-P said:


> Brock is gonna FUCK UP Roman Reigns :brock4


The end. :brock


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> SNOOP DOGG WON THE ROYAL RUMBLE!!!!


Snoop vs Lesnar 

The Beast vs the Lion!!! 


:vince$


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Naomi must feel strange in her underwear in front of 20,000 people.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman is on the Miz level of Mania main eventing.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

DemBoy said:


> You know that your RTWM is a fucking piece of shit when you're advertising the 1st face-to-face on a ring between your wrestlers of your Mania main event a week before said event.


well tell it to this guy :vince$


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tyson lucky to be married to dat.


----------



## nwoblack/white (Apr 14, 2006)

Natti is wrestling a midget....id like to see the IQ of the average modern WWE fan....


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Holy shit Naomi looks like an overfed zombie, whoa.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Stinger Fan said:


> It's pretty interesting considering no one gave a damn for Axel. I don't understand why the company doesn't want to make money with everyone on the roster and only wants money from 1 or 2 guys . Makes no business sense what so ever


Axel was getting quite a pop the last few weeks. Not so much tonight, then again, no one has really been getting a reaction lately. There's just so much apathy in regards to the current product. I do agree that they should push more of their talent instead of just one or two guys. Variety is a good thing.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Most boring buildup to wrestlemania ever


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> WWE basically saying Women are equal to midgets with this match.


Come on, man. Midgets are much more entertaining.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Is that Daniel Bryan in the El Torito costume?
:troll


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/23/15 - The FINAL Stop on the Road to Wres...*



Stone Hot said:


> Brock fucks up anybody who steps in the ring with him. Believe that


Except cain velasquez


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

kariverson said:


> Can't believe people liked wiz and not an actual Icon like Snoop. The segment was awesome just with Snoop getting air time.


I'm pretty sure people shitted on Wiz, or whatever the fuck his name is, way harder.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Look at the Usos not giving Naomi a chair.

Those Samoans are a chivalrous bunch :lol


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

WesternFilmGuy said:


> Naomi must feel strange in her underwear in front of 20,000 people.


I feel strange seeing her.... In my pants


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

All you need to know about WWE is that many people in charge there consider Nattie an "ugly duckling".

You know, something to keep in mind in case you need another nail to put in WWE's coffin after Mania.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I miss Primo & Epico.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bulls have no sex.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh god for a sec I thought he was going for a 619 on Cesaro.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> Thank GOD all of that trash is on the pre-show


Jobber Royale is on the preshpw now?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

barnesk9 said:


> I feel strange seeing her.... In my pants


Wait so does that mean she's wearing your pants?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Of course the midget wins. WWE booking.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

that view.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nattie right now has the best attire in wrestling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They let a midget pin a DIVA.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

So a little wrestler just beat one of the best divas in the company? Fuck you Vince


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Random Torito win is random


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

fml ... that is all.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:LOL wow


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

fuck :lol just what :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I thought Nikki Bella kicking out was strange.

El Torito just kicked out of Natalya's finisher :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Natalya just got pinned by El Torito? 

That's a load of BULL! 

AHHAHAHAHAHA! I am so fucking clever. Just a goddamn comedic genius!


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

Shit is so stupid. Fuck Los Mata whatever the hell their name is.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TORITO WINS! TORITO WINS! TORITO WINS!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

fuck you WWE
making one of your best woman wrestlers lose to a fucking dwarf in a stupid bull outfit


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

WWE has made me hate Samoa. Well done Vince, you've turned me into a racist


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That little homunculus was in heaven during that pin. :lol


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Nattie just got defeated by El Torito...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Come on, man. Midgets are much more entertaining.


:ha


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

There's your tag champions everybody. The team that just lost to two matadors and a midget in a bull costume.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Way to use one of your most talented divas...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/23/15 - The FINAL Stop on the Road to Wres...*



looper007 said:


> Except cain velasquez


I said Ring not Octagon


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They won't let a Diva pin a midget bull.

:ti


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

REALLY? I think this NEEDS a repost after THAT fuckery....


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

lol they love burying nattie...


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao what a damn joke


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Arthurgos said:


> WWE are fools to not start using the whole Roman Empire thing.


From a possible company point of view that may not go down well. The Roman Empire did a lot of good but did far more bad - raping, murdering, pillaging. 

belee dat


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Divas have no chance against a midget hung like a bull. 

Way to take two steps back after the good Divas match earlier. :fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wade going face?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Barrett getting shit on by DEATH :mj2


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Natty trying to powerbomb the bull...i bet she's used to tiny balls in her face


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Why are they making BNB look like the biggest geek?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Tony220jdm said:


> lol they love burying nattie...


I know, poor woman. What did she ever do to them?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/23/15 - The FINAL Stop on the Road to Wres...*

Coming up next Swagger jobs to Rusev for the 200th time :cole


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

That crazy swagger poster is gonna have a meltdown tonight...


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

"This is an absolute travesty" - Wade Barrett on the state of the WWE's RTWM.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hear that Thwagger? your boy gets a RAW match for once?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I zoned out there. Why was Barrett striped? He's like a modern day Shawn Michaels type of IC champion - wins the belt and never loses it


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh boy people not gonna like the bull winning.........


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Soon enough they're going to have enough Rusev vs Swagger matches to create a DVD. "OWN THE COMPLETE RUSEV VS SWAGGER HEXOLOGY TODAY!" :cole


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Thwagger's eternally unrequited love intereste to be squashed by The Super-Athlete in 5...4...3...2...1...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Markus123 said:


> Why are they making BNB look like the biggest geek?


I wouldn't say that. Big Show is still around.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Who cares about your bloody title? When was the last time you won a singles match on television?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> From a possible company point of view that may not go down well. The Roman Empire did a lot of good but did far more bad - raping, murdering, pillaging.
> 
> belee dat


To paraphrase Monty Python, "What has Roman ever done for us"


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Markus123 said:


> Why are they making BNB look like the biggest geek?


Because he's the champion and for whatever reason they love making champions not named Cena , look like shit


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

the big red jobber just simply takes away the title from BNB... :larry


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger vs Rusev #1398 I wonder how it will end?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Thwagger to lose to Rusev for a record 34th time!

:applause


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

You mean Kane actually does work as COO?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Swagger about to get his monthly rectal exam from Rusev :no:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Z. Kusano said:


> I zoned out there. Why was Barrett striped? He's like a modern day Shawn Michaels type of IC champion - wins the belt and never loses it


They're going to hang the belt up so everyone can brawl and one guy can climb a ladder and point.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

if I don't see Thwagger soon i'm going to assume someone didn't take her belt and shoe laces in enough time lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Another Swagger v Rusev match.. Wonder who's winning that?? :eyeroll


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Golden Coral the best way to get diarrhea in the USA


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

OMG fuck yes Swagger Vs Rusev


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/23/15 - The FINAL Stop on the Road to WrestleMania 31*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger vs Rusev #1398 I wonder how it will end?


The dream comes true 6 days before mania

FINALLY Swagger overcomes the odds


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> To paraphrase Monty Python, "What has Roman ever done for us"


He did this for Vince


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

In some ways im rooting for BNB to retain at mania.
And nattie getting pinned like that by a midget in a bull costume is
an insult to her great family name/heritage.

Why isnt she in the divas title picture?????


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger vs Rusev #1398 I wonder how it will end?


:cena2 <<<< This guy will save Swagger


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

:ti the thread title.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Markus123 said:
> 
> 
> > Why are they making BNB look like the biggest geek?
> ...


Doesn't get much lower than being made to look like a little bitch to Kane!

Just me or is this really dragging?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Swagger vs Rusev #1398 I wonder how it will end?


Hopefully a squash or a very fast interruption by Cena.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

My stream just cut off &.....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/23/15 - The FINAL Stop on the Road to WrestleMania 31*



TJQ said:


> Soon enough they're going to have enough Rusev vs Swagger matches to create a DVD. "OWN THE COMPLETE RUSEV VS SWAGGER HEXOLOGY TODAY!" :cole


Meh, won't be nowhere near as awesome as this classic:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> I know, poor woman. What did she ever do to them?


She's not pretty enough.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


>


He's still in wwe? Thought they dumped him


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Getting real tired of these Swagger/Rusev matches

Vince and Dunn really dropped the ball


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Why Isn't Kane walking round in is 1999 attire, just intimidating everyone and setting random shit on fire. His character is so easy to book, the creative team must be absolutely retarded.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 3/23/15 - The FINAL Stop on the Road to WrestleMania 31*



TJQ said:


> Soon enough they're going to have enough Rusev vs Swagger matches to create a DVD. "OWN THE COMPLETE RUSEV VS SWAGGER HEXOLOGY TODAY!" :cole


That requires it to be an actual feud and not just the constant feeding of Swagger to Rusev.

And I love Rusev, but good lord...these men have done all they can versus each other at this point in their careers.

Swagger is a jobber, Rusev is facing Cena at Mania. Why they even advertised it ahead of time as well is just stupid and shows how dense this company is.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

When did henry turn face?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

that 8 man tag match looks good


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lana better be a WM!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

No Lana :kd


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Random 8 man tag match for Smackdown


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

8 man tag team match on Smackdown


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

.... Where's Lana?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn man, come back Lana!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

That's the main event for smackdown? A bunch of guys with no current connections wresting each other?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

So........this whole "no Lana" thing..........are they forreal?


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Is Mark Henry a babyface again?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

ohhhh that 8 man tag team match is just souttahere


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger's face like 'hello darkness my old friend...'


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Where is Lana?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wtf was up with Kane's hair in that promo picture for the Smackdown match? It was like photoshopped jet black


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Swaggie' time!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan is the Smackdown main event. Confirmed as being treated better than the other ladder match contenders. :mark:


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

WWE's snapchat.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

swaggy jobbing out AGAIN


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE showing their lack of creativity and protection for a talent (Swagger). What a surprise. fpalm


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This match...AGAIN?!?!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"It's become an obsession with Swagger....."

Now they're just trolling Thwagger.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm surprised they're even bothering with Swaggers' entrance.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

At least the Texan Russian lawyer isn't there tonight.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Lana better be a WM!


Yes definitely, miss her beautiful legs


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

WEED, DA PEOPLE.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> that 8 man tag match looks good


Surprised Bryan is in it expecting Orton In there instead. Looks a good match


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

No Lana, NO FUCKS GIVEN. Great Job Vince take away one of your heels MOST important traits just DAYS before WM.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Roman Empire said:


> .... Where's Lana?


She's doing the movie Interrogation


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

rusev's entrance music sounds like some dj remixed a bunch of farts


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> That's the main event for smackdown? A bunch of guys with no current connections wresting each other?



They have a connection the other 7 are all out there to Make Reigns Look Strong :reigns2


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

"We want Lana" chants lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

It's weird... I actually switched the channel a bit back and have felt no compulsion to pick up the remote and change back. I think Vince and Dunn's idiotic booking have cured me of my Raw addiction.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> I know, poor woman. What did she ever do to them?


Drunk dial Steph on Total Divas, giving her possiblly great ideas for the Divas division. How dare Natalya want the divas to have well-written storylines and ten minute matches.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> She's not pretty enough.


You really think she's not pretty enough. I'm a woman and I think she's beautiful. She's just not anorexic.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll never understand why Swagger didn't end Rusev's streak. It's not like Cena needs it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> She's doing the movie Interrogation


Giggity.


----------



## dragonpiece (Mar 9, 2015)

where is lana


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"WE WANT LANA!" chants.

:lana during her break from filming Interrogation: "CHA TAHP!"


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I won't be around long enough to see this, but somewhere down the line... like 8 months from now, Swagger will get a win over Rusev.

The idea that Rusev will in any way be relevant at this point next year is absurd.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why in the world are they even commentating this match we know the outcome stooooooop.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Swagger's face on that ramp said it all.

He should just go ahead and bend over at the opening bell.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> They have a connection the other 7 are all out there to Make Reigns Look Strong :reigns2


Reigns to single-handedly destroy the heels!

Belee dat! :reigns2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*We Want Anal* said the dyslexic crowd!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"WE WANT LANA"

I hear ya crowd... I do too


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread-SNOOP'S FRAIL ASS*



SpeedStick said:


> She's doing the movie Interrogation



A porno? :fingerscrossed


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Didn't Rusev sign the contract himself last week?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> You really think she's not pretty enough. I'm a woman and I think she's beautiful. She's just not anorexic.


That's not what I think. It's what WWE thinks.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

"We want AAAA-SSSSSSS"


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The best excuse Cole can give us, in regards to Lana not being there, is that there's a "rift" Just say she's doing a movie for the company you work for!

Vince and his kayfabe in 2015 :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey Cole, I think you forgot to mention Mania is spectacular.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

dragonpiece said:


> where is lana


She's here with me bro. U mad? :troll


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Swagger looks extremely sluggish tonight...


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> She's doing the movie Interrogation


OOOOOOh I forgot she was doing that. For some reason I thought she would be already done by now (thanks for the reminder, I remember loving that little video she did to announce it).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> The best excuse Cole can give us, in regards to Lana not being there, is that there's a "rift" Just say she's doing a movie for the company you work for!
> 
> Vince and his kayfabe in 2015 :lol


Kayfabe is still alive to the old, out of touch boss.

:vince5


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Apollo holding on pretty well so far.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That was impressive strength by Swagger


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Where's Zeb?
Zeb dead baby. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

She's gonna be there for Mania right? If not those "We want Lana" chants are gonna be real loud in Levis Stadium.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

ironcladd1 said:


> She's here with me bro. U mad? :troll


Your Lana blow up doll must look like the real thing then


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So with no Lana, Rusev tells himself to crush?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

When Swagger wakes up, he's gonna think he's got a talking robot.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Poor Swaggs


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

I just realized Mania's gonna be during the day and in the sun lol that's gonna be weird no dimmed lights or anything for anyone, can't even do fireworks at the end or whatever pageantry they do lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That ref is jacked.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread-SNOOP'S FRAIL ASS*



A-C-P said:


> So with no Lana, Rusev tells himself to crush?


Wonder what he does when she's not around in real life. He must "crush" himself.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG the first time Cena ever came out to save someone from getting beat up


OH yeah that is just so Rusev can get the upper hand before WM since Cena is winning at WM


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread-SNOOP'S FRAIL ASS*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> That's not what I think. It's what WWE thinks.


That's too bad if they really do think that. Hopefully the Paige/Nikki match shows that you can have beautiful AND talented women working.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes Cenas there for the save!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Cena is a psychopath. K.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

You aren't a badass, Cena


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

My poor Swagger.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

John Cena running makes me laugh. Every damn time.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread-SNOOP'S FRAIL ASS*



A-C-P said:


> A porno? :fingerscrossed


:stephenA3


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> Your Lana blow up doll must look like the real thing then


It does.............U mad? :troll


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Here is your winner Russia??


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cena definitely wins then


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

fpalm cena is winning at WM ugh whats the point


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Cena's going over. I think I might vomit.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Yep, cenas definitely going over at Mania


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Thread Title: 

Swagger gets :washed2

:ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena with dat lukewarm response. Oh well. Bummer.

And Rusev stands tall tonight.

Guess we all know who's winning this match on Sunday.

:cena4


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

rusev is done post WM


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Confirmed what we all knew, Cenawinslol!

:cena5


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Damn it, Cena's going over.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"FEAR MY ACCEPTABLY LARGER THAN AVERAGE AMERICAN PENIS YOU RUSSIAN BEHEMOTH"


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I guess Cena winning on Sunday, overcoming those odds once again.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Jeesh! Didn't know Cena could fly? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev is looking strong before WM. Yup, Cena is going over this sunday... But you all already knew that.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Rusev crush, break his back, make him humble.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol at the thread title - Like it isn't a weekly occurrence. 

Go Russia.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

It's amazing, all it took to get Cena over was a basic USA vs Russia feud. 


So where's Boris Joboff to get Reigns over?


----------



## dragonpiece (Mar 9, 2015)

They're just doing that 8 man match to make Roman look strong


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Welp, looks like Cena's going over at Wrestlemania... not that I was expecting anything else.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Welp that's it America's screwed.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

checkcola said:


> That was impressive strength by Swagger


Always impressive and far more intense lately.

Don't know why, tbh. He has every reason to clock it in and put in minimal effort but he always puts his all in.

Fucking tragic.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That all but confirms who's going over on Sunday

injured Cena overcoming the odds


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Screw you Rusev!!! You Jerk!!! USA Rules!!! Russia stinks!!!! 
:ralph


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

CJohn3:16 said:


> Here is your winner Russia??


I dunno wtf's been going on with Lillian lately.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol fuck him up Rusev!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

boring


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hope the Mania match doesnt disappoint.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This beatdown confirms a Cena victory this Sunday, as if it wasn't confirmed already. 

You know what? I don't even care anymore.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Kill Rusev Kill


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> Confirmed what we all knew, Cenawinslol!
> 
> :cena5


No surprise really cobalt. He gets first dips to beat the big heels.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Could it be anymore obvious that Cena is going to win on Sunday after this segment?

:ti


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> *Cena with dat lukewarm response.* Oh well. Bummer.
> 
> And Rusev stands tall tonight.
> 
> ...


Swagger doing "We the People" got a bigger reaction than Cena.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Okay Orton make sure you take notes on this...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Got to make Cena looked injured for Mania so he can overcome them odds.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my God. Can we have a more predictable WrestleMania ?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Z. Kusano said:


> That all but confirms who's going over on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> injured Cena overcoming the odds



Rusev Putria Rusev JOBka :cena


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Cena overcoming the odds yet again


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

He gronked that TV 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rusev.................CRUSH!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

OMG, he is broken in half. :jr 
son of a bitch


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Rusev just sealed his fate


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The one kid yelling and crying for Cena.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

in b4 Cena no sells it and cartwheels out of the building


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Just more odds for Cena to overcome at WM. NBD.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

It'd be funny if the table collapsed mid-submission.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

this may be the end of John Cena ..


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

6 days away from the overcoming


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Rusev telling himself to CRUSH has confirmed my theory that it's Lana's safety word when he's about to make her submit to The Bulgarian Bulge.

On a side note, hot damn at him beating Cena like a runaway slave. :mark:


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

JBL just said "Cena will be lucky to make it to Mania".

That's subliminal for, Cena wins on Sunday. :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Rusev looks like he is fucking Cena. :lol


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

CENAS INJURED!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I love this LOL GET SHIT ON CENA


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

It's Summerslam Russian style!!


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread-Swagger Gets WASHED*

Just like against Lesnar, Cena will no sell this beating at Wrestle Mania


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Gotta overcome those incredible odds at Mania, don't you Cena?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Poor Rusev. He's done after Sunday


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I actually would be ok with cena winning if he hadn't won last year. 

Cena will be 9-3 at WM after this sunday


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

This makes me sad that Rusev looks so dominant prior to Mania. Very foreboding.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Didn't know you could be put to sleep by squeezing your face, lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Should be a NODQ match at Mania.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so it was ok when Cena did this to Rusev but when Rusev does it to Cena its bad LOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Okay, plz go. That was boring as fuck.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Sigh....calling it right now, Cena powers out of the Accolade and reverses into an AA for the win. Then he gets a 10 year US title reign


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Welp...it's been a good run, Rusev.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

He's going to be completely fine at Mania, so who cares?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Somebody get him a goddamn zpack stat!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm actually looking forward to the Cena/George Zimmerman match.
Ain't this some shit?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Only missing now is a "If He Dies, He dies" promo from Rusev


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

In Russia russev CEna you 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

SovereignVA said:


> It'd be funny if the table collapsed mid-submission.


I was just thinking that. That would be hilarious.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I wold have never thought Cena would be a US champ in 2015.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580187574087483392
:jordan4


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Damn i wish Vince or Cena or whoever would let Rusev win in such a fashion at WM.. The momentum behind Rusev then would be insane.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So does this mean Cena is being buried? I mean, last week when the roles were reversed, people were complaining of Russev getting buried, so


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Can someone please put a John Cena tshirt on this Ralphy. :ralph

would that not be the best smilie ever?


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)

Cena is going over.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Apparently Rusev is _stalking_ Cena by beating him senseless.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Rusev crush, break his back, make him humble.

Get the stretcher, Cena's dead, until Sunday when Taker resurrects him for Rusev.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

'I like this guy Rusev' quoth my dad in his north carolina twang lol. too funny.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> I actually would be ok with cena winning if he hadn't won last year.
> 
> Cena will be 9-3 at WM after this sunday


Come on Stone Hot WWE won't be happy signing you up if you don't like their boy not overcoming those odds.:wink2:


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm fighting to stay awake on the Final Raw to Mania. Maybe Mania will be so bad that it's good.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Please, I don't care if Rusev doesn't win, I just don't want that fucker John Cena to beat him


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

This whole RTWM ends up making most feel the same way as this....


----------



## Kazuchika Amore (Jan 7, 2015)

i have to admit, that was a perfect segment. i love the idea of rusev being an absolute maniac when lana isn't there to reel him in. splendid booking by the E.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Arthurgos said:


> Damn i wish Vince or Cena or whoever would let Rusev win in such a fashion at WM.. The momentum behind Rusev then would be insane.


Yep, it'd be the perfect setup for Roman reigns to end Rusev's streak at WrestleMania 32


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

What do the odds have to be for you to bet on Rusev at Mania?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Glad they didn't fuck on the table with Michael Cole joining in


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Rusev beat the shit out of cena before mania.
Equates to cenas winning the u.s title at mania.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

The Rusev/Cena feud is the best one building to WM.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

And now thread title is Cena gets :washed2 :cena6


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Wait to when Lana turns on Rusev at Mania. 

:cena5


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fine segment, match should be alright even with Cena winning.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I AM Glacier said:


>


stupid
ridiculous
:cornette


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't know if anyone else agrees with me but my God does this years Road to Wrestlemania ever fucking suck. Last years was actually good, what the fuck happened?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm gonna laugh when Cena brings back the Spinner US Title while he attempts to re-legitimatize the belt :lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Fine segment, match should be alright even with Cena winning.


Cena winning would be terrible.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

All the kids are probably crying now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> Wait to when Lana turns on Rusev at Mania.
> 
> :cena5


Can't say I blame Cena for that. Lana>>>>>>>>Nikki

Clear upgrade.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stinger Fan said:


> I don't know if anyone else agrees with me but my God does this years Road to Wrestlemania ever fucking suck. Last years was actually good, what the fuck happened?


Odd numbered wrestlemania.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> Didn't know you could be put to sleep by squeezing your face, lol


Yeah, because having a 300-pound Olympic-class powerlifter squatting on your back and wrenching your neck back with all of his strength definitely doesn't seem like a plausible way to be rendered unconscious.

:lana3


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev = the Harlem Globetrotters
Swagger = the Washington Generals


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cena came out for a fight, got his ass kicked. No problem with that.

Go Rusev.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I can't wait to watch two old men inflate each others ego's after Raw! Oh boy oh boy! How will I ever contain my excitement?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> I don't know if anyone else agrees with me but my God does this years Road to Wrestlemania ever fucking suck. Last years was actually good, what the fuck happened?


I honestly think WM 32 is their first thought even now. This WM is all about making Reigns aside from that its something they think "Its WM it sell" so why bother trying,


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:supercena at Mania

:Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince :Vince


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Stinger Fan said:


> I don't know if anyone else agrees with me but my God does this years Road to Wrestlemania ever fucking suck. Last years was actually good, what the fuck happened?


Almost everyone agrees, last years certainly wasn't the best but at least there was something to hope for with Daniel Bryan beating HHH, this year I don't care what happens in any of the matches


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Some of that last minute build!


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Bray Wyatt!

:applause


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Can't say I blame Cena for that. Lana>>>>>>>>Nikki
> 
> Clear upgrade.


That's debatable


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Remember, Taker's Pyros are set up tonight...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Cena won't be 100% by WM"... Cole, just shut the fuck up.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So pretty much here's how the feud's gone:

Bray - "Taker fight me."

"Come on taker, fight me!"

(Jumping up and down like a five year old) "Come on, I'm scary!"

Taker - *sighs* "Yeah whatever. Fine. But I'm not going to like it"


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Those fireflies!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Can Cena overcome the odds at Mania?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

looper007 said:


> Come on Stone Hot WWE won't be happy signing you up if you don't like their boy not overcoming those odds.:wink2:


I have a clause in my contract where I can hate on cena. Perks of being Stone Hot


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Red said:


> That's debatable


Not to me.


----------



## Phoenix rising (Jan 30, 2015)

Rollins/Orton feud so poorly booked they had like 5 mins on the go home show wtf


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Wyatt!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

TommyRich said:


> All the kids are probably crying now


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

More waste of TV with no Taker appearance.


Amber B said:


> I'm actually looking forward to the Cena/George Zimmerman match.
> Ain't this some shit?


:lol

The power of good booking though.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bray Wyatt "Eater of worlds"

:aj3 please


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Come on undertaker now appear on raw even sting talked on raw now it's your time to face wyatt


----------



## dragonpiece (Mar 9, 2015)

Has Undertaker been on RAW at all this year?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll take cena winning if it means reigns loses. Please lose reigns.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No fucks. No fucks to give.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Phoenix rising said:


> Rollins/Orton feud so poorly booked they had like 5 mins on the go home show wtf


Needed time for the guest hosts, bro. Important stuff.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Can someone spike Vince's protein shake with a very sedating dosage of Xanax the day of Mania. I want him to book Rusev, Wyatt, and Lesnar to go over.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't believe Kane is not involved in this Bray vs Undertaker plot at all. 

That's his freaking brother for crying out loud. 

It was Kane's whole mission from Paul Bearer to destroy Undertaker who killed their parents and set Kane on fire scaring him. 


Why oh why have WWE forgotten it's story.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Wyatt wins this match or I don't care.

And where the hell is Daniel Bryan?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Taker Hologram tonight ???


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Time for Bray to cut the same promo and then wait to lose to a 50+ year old man Sunday. Great logical booking WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will Taker be gracious enough to deign to be on RAW live?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't get your hopes up to see undertaker before mania. They seem really adamant on keeping him off tv until then


----------



## dragonpiece (Mar 9, 2015)

Phoenix rising said:


> Rollins/Orton feud so poorly booked they had like 5 mins on the go home show wtf


They've had main event matches for like the last 3 weeks, I wouldn't say they've been booked bad.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

dragonpiece said:


> Has Undertaker been on RAW at all this year?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Piss break promo


----------



## Defrostus (Jul 19, 2014)

Love Cena selling that beat down by carefully tucking his arms under himself on the table...with the camera right there. Gawd. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I can't wait for this match. :mark:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

looper007 said:


> I honestly think WM 32 is their first thought even now. This WM is all about making Reigns aside from that its something they think "Its WM it sell" so why bother trying,


It's such a shame that they'd risk losing subscribers with the way they're booking crap



ShadowSucks92 said:


> Almost everyone agrees, last years certainly wasn't the best but at least there was something to hope for with Daniel Bryan beating HHH, this year I don't care what happens in any of the matches


Yah, I just didn't want to make a generalization lol. I liked the build up for Bryan vs HHH , Wyatt vs Cena and even Lesnar vs Taker had promise. This year you have Wyatt , Reigns and HHH basically making feuds by themselves and a very predictable card.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I love myself Bray. Sometimes twice a day.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

LIAR!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Bray Wyatt is boring now.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

What the fuck does this have to Undertaker Bray?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Wyatt has a Bobcat Goldwait way about him...anyone agree?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's incredible to see how shit Wyatt is compared to the momentum he had last year heading into Mania.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I remember thinking he was the greatest mic worker today.... Now I'm just annoyed with the same promo every single week.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Taker shenanigans incoming.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> And where the hell is Daniel Bryan?


He's still upset he lost to ziggler clean


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bray is sooo sooo so self-righteous, love it


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray tell the truth. Taker isnt there, is he?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Wyatt wins this match or I don't care.
> 
> And where the hell is Daniel Bryan?


Daniel Who? :vince


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I've heard this same promo a billion times.

You have no credibility, Bray. You haven't had any credibility since Cena literally and figuratively buried you at Payback.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I would like to purchase Wyatt's fedora.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Horseshit Bullshit Mystical Blah Blah Taker Blah Blah"

Yeah.


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

Bray Wyatt = ResidentSleeper


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

All this talking is going to be for nothing when Bray loses, like always fpalm


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Come on Taker, surprise me and get your ass on tv.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Bray Wyatt is just too got damn good man, too damn good


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

What a disgraceful decision it was to make Bray carry this on his own. It's shit.


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

Wyatt would have killed it in the Attitude Era.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Taker shenanigans incoming.


Well he set Wyatt's chair on fire, what next, is he gonna steal his car? Or has Orton already beaten him to it?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THAT IS GIMMICK INFRINGEMENT!*[/Triple H]


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

this Wyatt promo :mark:


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

This is gonna be a disaster of Wyatt loses.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bray should get 75% of the payout for his match with Taker considering he carried the whole feud and has to lose.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

This is so boring.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

The_It_Factor said:


> I remember thinking he was the greatest mic worker today.... Now I'm just annoyed with the same promo every single week.


They should've given him a TV feud to keep him busy. Taker could still interrupt with his magic tricks and wyatt wouldn't be forced to cut the same promo every week.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What a fucking promo form BRAY. bama


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Bray god damn Lording on dat mic


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Matt84 said:


> Wyatt would have killed it in the Attitude Era.


I would have LOVED to see this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Every time this D train whino speaks. I just can't get in to him at all


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bray spitting that hot fi-yah on the mic. bama4

He is officially the only fedora-wearing neckbeard that is worthy of respect.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Great fucking promo, great fucking emotion, great fucking delivery.

My fav Wyatt promo to date


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bray is killing it, but the crowd isnt reacting too much.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

bray cuts great promos but he's done so many promos its like hearing radioactive on the radio still


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

OH FUCK


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

That was an amazing promo by Wyatt :clap


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Bray Wyatt sounds like he's doing Shakespeare when he does his promos. It sounds so strange. Its like he should be on a stage instead of a wrestling ring.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wow, what a promo


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

This show is a reminder of just how much talent WWE has squandered over the past 10 months.

It's just awful.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The way I see it, Bray is in the eye of the storm, is in deep shit, doesn't seem the least bit concerned

Bray is a hell of a talker, just want more for him, to finally get that title run


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

No Taker! 

Haha fuck this company man.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

If you don't think that was epic, I don't know what you want from this character. Loved it.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I just popped a chub after that promo, jesus christ. :bow:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Excellent promo once again from Bray.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, that's it. I guess.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Thats gotta be Bray thats gotta be Bray


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Superkick said:


> I would like to purchase Wyatt's fedora.


you can do that right here


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

barnesk9 said:


> Bray Wyatt is just too got damn good man, too damn good


:booklel


k


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wyatt is doing an amazing job at selling this match all by himself.


----------



## dragonpiece (Mar 9, 2015)

watch them rig and have R-Truth guest ref


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

HELLUVA Promo from Wyatt. Dude's fuckin' awesome.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*NO

FUCKS 

GIVEN.*


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Wow. That promo actually gave me goosebumps. Bray is amazing.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

_*Bray Wyatt just gives the promo of his career...
*_
Michael Cole: "Errr deerrr uhhhh, Bray Watt vs Undertaker at Wrestlemania,  HEY DOWNLOAD THE APP!"


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

LOL. And people say Wyatt can't cut promos.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Fuck you.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Highlight of the FUCKIN night, just too bad Bray couldn't END the streak instead of the man who will be fed to the Regins TRAIN WRECK


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

Best Wyatt promo ever.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

This fucking Spongebob advert is driving me insane.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Bray started off rambling but really brought it home at the end. As far as a literally one-sided fued goes, Bray has been alright.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Bray is killing it, but the crowd isnt reacting too much.


They came to see a wrestling show.

Not a reading of MacBeth.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wyatt's trying, but he just can't carry a feud on his own. Hell, even though Heyman is doing it, at least Heyman has Reigns to play off of. Wyatt has nothing because they want to keep Taker off TV. The feud had a ton of potential but WWE fucked it up.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

What kind of bullshit was that no Undertaker???


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Damn I got chills from Bray.


----------



## Exterminator (Dec 17, 2014)

Stardust guest ref please! :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Bray Fucking Wyatt


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Can't believe Wrestlemania is this weekend. Doesn't feel like it at all. We're FAR away from last year's hype.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

My boy just took it to an other level. That was amazing. 

Triple H needs to come out and cut a promo putting Wyatt in the main event on Sunday for taking that brass ring.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TheAbsentOne said:


> If you don't think that was epic, I don't know what you want from this character. Loved it.


As mentioned before, Wyatt had all the momentum in 2013 into 2014 then the Cena burial happened. Haven't cared since.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bray doing his best selling this match.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Its split opinion

Some "Best Promo ever. it gave me goosebumps"

Others "Meh"

WF to a tee


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I can't believe this is the RAW before Mania. :maury


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Man that promo was intense. Man hes so good!!!.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good promos by Bray. It's just too bad there was no one there on the other end of them.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Superkick said:


> I would like to purchase Wyatt's fedora.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

dragonpiece said:


> watch them rig and have R-Truth guest ref



Naw they will have Ambrose win so him and Ziggler can call Bryan a turd again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> They came to see a wrestling show.
> 
> Not a reading of MacBeth.


:lol well said!


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

I'll give people that a lot of Wyatt promos can run on and are nonsensical. I'll give people that they are a lot of time redundant and make little sense

But that promo was exceptional


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

You know Wyatt speaks like he is hella dangerous but in reality he isn't that intimidating. He is just a fat boy. Even his ring style is not really intimidating- except maybe that spider thing he does-but that's just weird.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Be hilarious if the Undertaker doesn't actually show up at Wrestlemania and leaves Wyatt there by himself looking like a total mug.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

looper007 said:


> Its split opinion
> 
> Some "Best Promo ever. it gave me goosebumps"
> 
> ...


BRAY WYATT IS THE MOST POLARIZING SUPERSTAR OF ALL TIME AMONG THE INTERNET WRESTLING COMMUNITY!

:cole:cole:cole:cole


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Trifektah said:


>


What's m'lady doing in your sig?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Pisses me off that Bray has to carry this whole feud and then lose at Mania


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> LOL. And people say Wyatt can't cut promos.


Whoever said that should pass a sobriety test.


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

That promo. Bray is killing it. It'll be sad to see him fed to Taker.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> As mentioned before, Wyatt had all the momentum in 2013 into 2014 then the Cena burial happened. Haven't cared since.


Eh, he really started gaining momentum in the feud with Cena.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> No fucks. No fucks to give.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Rusev is better than Wyatt in every way


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

That was amazing... Just every moment of it i just hope the no Taker stuff pays off at Mania that segment could have only been better by him appearing in some form for a staredown.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

looper007 said:


> Its split opinion
> 
> Some "Best Promo ever. it gave me goosebumps"
> 
> ...


It picked up for me with all that supernatural stuff/thunder at the end. That really helped emphasize the promo.

Went from 'meh' to 'oh, cool' for me.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> As mentioned before, Wyatt had all the momentum in 2013 into 2014 then the Cena burial happened. Haven't cared since.


I get that, I do. He hasn't been the same since for me either. But I will never deny something great when it happens, and that was certainly great.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Naw they will have Ambrose win so him and Ziggler can call Bryan a turd again


You may have figured this out!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

How on earth are we supposed to care about a match where one side has literally not shown their face, not said one word and made no indication that the match is in any way important/interesting?

I honestly don't understand what has been gained by having this kind of build.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> Can't believe Wrestlemania is this weekend. Doesn't feel like it at all.


How times change. 
The Raw before WM15


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

It should have been Tosh.0 salute WWE.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Pisses me off that Bray has to carry this whole feud and then lose at Mania


Well he get a good pay day and he's in the ring with Taker, so not all bad really.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

I liked the promo, just wish Taker was actually here. Smh.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Michelle Beadle could get it :durant3


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Bray making the children wet themselves.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> How times change.
> The Raw before WM15


That was a great build to that main event, wasn't it?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Look, it's Punk's former friend! :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

NOBODY WANTS TO SEE THIS FUCKING DICKBAG PERFORM AT WRESTLEMANIA!!!

Da fuck


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diesel:mark:

In a weird way, I think WWE not having Taker show up at Mania is there way of saying "We know we fucked up by having Bork end the streak."

Because at this point they know Taker is just another guy at Mania now that the streak is over so his appearances leading to Mania become more pointless. So they are trying to make Taker meaningful again l to the marketing/brand of wrestlemania by not having him actually show up until Mania so that it's extremely special.

But Wyatt can't do it alone. They should of knew that.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hopefully one day, I'll be able to watch Bray Wyatt once again without the images of the damage that Cena did to him being stuck in my head


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Bray Wyatt could be the thing I hate the most in pro wrestling history. God that promo was pure garbage.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nash didn't do much in the WWE to deserve this.

He is basically Reigns with bad knees


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Big Daddy Cool.......DIESEL!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Come on everyone loved Nash in the NWO.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Kevin Nash a.k.a Diesel :lmao

WWE just can't let it go


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

No, no one wanted to be Diesel as evident by his failed title reign and no one cared


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Otherwise known as Oz, Vinnie Vegas and had a film role as Super Shredder

but we won't mention that


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Diesel is a Hall of Famer? The worst drawing champion of the modern era?

I guess there's hope for just about anyone... including Roman Reigns.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Panzer said:


> Bray making the children wet themselves.


With boredom maybe. That crowd did not want to hear what Bray had to say.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big daddy Reigns


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman already HoF.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Couldn't friggin' sleep. Been a problem last few months. WWE is the best cure for insomnia.

All that name dropping and the only one I barely recognized was Rick Rubin(not sure I got name right..he's that obscure)

Next they'll pan to the actress that played corpse 7 in Friday The 13th Part 8.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Bryan should induct him.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Diesel:mark:
> 
> In a weird way, I think WWE not having Taker show up at Mania is there way of saying "We know we fucked up by having Bork end the streak."
> 
> ...


Your spot on.

One of the biggest mistakes in WWE history IMO.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Take it the hall of fame kicks off in the uk at 3am


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

theyre gonna present kevin nash with his wwe hall of fame ring in his seat in the audience so that he doesnt have to walk up to the stage and tear his quad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Diesel, aka Roman Reigns SR.


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

good promo by wyatt....too bad hes been talking by himself for this whole feud


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Big Sexy/The Great and powerful Oz


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> Otherwise known as Oz, Vinnie Vegas and had a film role as Super Shredder
> 
> but we won't mention that


Ninja turtles were the shit, though. You gotta admit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> That was a great build to that main event, wasn't it?


Attitude Era (hate the term) overrated?

To those who say that :daniels


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That Red said:


> Rusev is better than Wyatt in every way


:duck


Rusev is finished regardless of who beats him thanks to his 30 year outdated gimmick.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Nash did have really nice hair


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Superkick said:


> Bryan should induct him.


WTF?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580194698364502016
:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

adjective :mark:


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Congratulations NASH, well deserved my man


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

HOW THE FUCK DOES WWE IGNORE HALL's WCW HISTORY DURING HIS RAZOR INDUCTION PACKAGE???????????? BUT NOT WITH NASH?????​


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

The best thing Nash done in years is slap his son and star in John Wick.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Kevin Nash is cool.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LOOK AT THE ADJECTIVE.... PLAY.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

At this point, it might as well be Bray Vs his own Shadow at Wrestlemania. The big finale comes when the shadow part sets up the Sister Abigail only to have Rowan come out and hit the shadow with a chair...


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Kevin Nash is a giant fucking turd and one of the worst things to ever happen to pro wrestling. Fuck that douche.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I must keep tabs on Corny's Drive Thru and see what he think of Nash's induction


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That Hall of Fame music is so corny to me


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Who really started the Attitude Era*
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/class...ally-started-attitude-era-2.html#post36930746


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Nash tore his quad watching his promo.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Hate my opinions all you want, but Big Daddy Cool was the man.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

I liked Nash as Diesel/Shawn Michaels stable and also NWO.

AND LOL BURGER KING TYSON KIDD AND NATALIE . Ok this is funny.

This product placement is TERRIBLE LOL


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol at that Burger King product placement.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damnnnnn nattie.. mm mm mm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmm... Kevin Nash is going in as himself? But Scott Hall went in as Razor Ramon? Odd.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fucking hell. I just.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Tyson :lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The fuck is this :ha


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Fucking A :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*ACTING~!*


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Kidd and Natalya comedy at this hour?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What is this crap ?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Jesus that segment :lol


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

That product placement


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

this looks and sounds like a cheap porn movie!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nattie gonna eat all the chicken fries herself.

Just keep them away from Nikki!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:maury jfc


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Chicken Fries with that pop


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Burger King plug

Not as good as it used to be


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And this is our Go Home show to Mania everyone.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Christ this rubbish.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Chicken Fries are back?!? Yessss


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*THE CHICKEN FRIES CHANT!* :lmao


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This Natti-Tyson stuff is terrible. Who is entertained by this? Its like watching 2 bad actors read a terrible scene.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Never has product placement on RAW been done so well. TJ, Natalya and Chicken Fries kada


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Tyson putting over Cesaro and now Burger King over Nattie. :hayden3



IDONTSHIV said:


> Bray is killing it, but the crowd isnt reacting too much.


I'd be at a loss of words to react too considering how HAM he went on the mic.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, I need to get me some of those damn chicken fries with a side of Nattie.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Gotta say I'm a big of of Nattie's new ring gear.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tyson Kidd, soon to be future GOAT. :fact


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Burger King- Want to actually wish you had went to McDonald's instead?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

one of the biggest pops of the night


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WOOT WOOT Bryan is here yes yes yes


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, Nattie I also need a moment now :curry2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Well, the chicken fries back at BK is pretty damn amazing.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Come on Nattie! Rip a Burger King Chicken Fry fart!! :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh, how Daniel Bryan has fell :/


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Chicken fries got a bigger pop than most of the roster.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Chicken fries more over than Reigns :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dude that should be MEing WM.


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

:sigh:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Daniel Bryan - Most over guy on the roster...relegated to an IC title match that hasn't been meaningful in years


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Uhhh, having that fat pig eat? is that a good idea WWE? again wwe, sending a horrible message to little girls who watch your show, letting them think it's ok to be fat, and then having her eat more? oh come on


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Show is about to pick up, me thinks!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Just like magic the crowd mics aren't working.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

:confused :larry :ha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Paul12907 said:


>


Cramp is a bastard though


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

What a GD promo from Bray. Guy is just a superstar already.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey look the GUY that should be in this years main event.....


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Atleast Bryan is second from last.

That is of some sort of significance!

Looking forward to this, haven't seen their Smackdown match yet.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm legit happy chicken fries are back tho


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Now I'm hungry.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Burger King- Want to actually wish you had went to McDonald's instead?


BK is way better than McDs


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

That amazing fucker, Bryan, should be in the Main event.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

D-Bry just makes me so happy. He is the undisputed GOAT right now.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Bryan pops the crowd once again. Botch by the camera man ha ha


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Chicken Fries >>>> the build to WM


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

IF R TRUTH ISN'T THE SPECIAL GUEST REFEREE SOMEBODY IS GOING TO DIE.


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

Ziggler should be a top heel in the WWE. Hate that he's a midcarder.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

LMFAO fucking camera man botched so hard. Must have been gettin down on some chicken fries as Ziggy entered.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan more over than Ziggler to the surprise of no one. :mark:


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

They dont make big men like nash anymore!!
And natalya with that chicken frie!!!!! :trips5:trips5:trips5


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Not a lot of Yes chants and it died quickly.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

TrueUnderdog said:


> Uhhh, having that fat pig eat? is that a good idea WWE? again wwe, sending a horrible message to little girls who watch your show, letting them think it's ok to be fat, and then having her eat more? oh come on



Nattie, Fat? :goaway


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who's doing the camera work?
David Paterson?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bryan vs Ziggler, again??... FUCKING YAH!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Headliner said:


> And this is our Go Home show to Mania everyone.


You see, its all about safety.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

How many commercial breaks will be in this match?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

That reaction for Bryan just says it all .


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Or Jobber #12 !


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose! :mark:

You can't say he isn't loved!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Kevin Nash is a giant fucking turd and one of the worst things to ever happen to pro wrestling. Fuck that douche.


Haha you must be a cena bum buddy


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Ambrose, Bryan and Ziggler.

Carson: "Name three guys who are more over than Reigns."


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

YAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

FUCK THIS SHITTY COMPANY. NO R TRUTH = NO BUYS.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The three guys that should be in Reigns' spot.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Ambrose wins by a landslide.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose looks like he never showers.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

FUCK YEAH !


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dirty Dean


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> HOW THE FUCK DOES WWE IGNORE HALL's WCW HISTORY DURING HIS RAZOR INDUCTION PACKAGE???????????? BUT NOT WITH NASH?????​


Yeah, that's a little messed up. lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ambrose, the dancing fool and a ref all in the same night! fpalm


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dean Ambrose needs to change his theme. I keep thinking of power rangers turbo when it plays


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Cricket still exists? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DemBoy said:


> You see, its all about safety.


I don't feel safe, though. If anything, I feel alot dumber after watching this show thus far. :hmm:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean should have won. Maybe the vote isnt rigged.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nice. Bryan/Dolph/Dean all in the ring to get the biggest crowd reactions of the night before Roman comes out.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Dean FUCKING Ambrose is Back!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TrueUnderdog said:


> Uhhh, having that fat pig eat? is that a good idea WWE? again wwe, sending a horrible message to little girls who watch your show, letting them think it's ok to be fat, and then having her eat more? oh come on


If Nattie's fat, then you can call me a chubby chaser


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:ha How can you claim a game is the best of 2015 when it didn't even come out yet?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I re watched the Raw after Mania last year today and the video package at the beginning was beautiful. Bryan through the years with that great soundtrack and his fight against the Authority.

Almost brings a tear to the eye.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Best Main Event Ever


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> The three guys that should be in Reigns' spot.


I concur, good sir. Fuck Reigns.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Ambrose Ziggler and Bryan in the ring together...nice


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Yeah, because having a 300-pound Olympic-class powerlifter squatting on your back and wrenching your neck back with all of his strength definitely doesn't seem like a plausible way to be rendered unconscious.
> 
> :lana3


And you believe that with all his strength, haha


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Its just great how the most jobbed out guy on the roster (Swagger) has the best entrance music.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Why is it Kevin Nash and all his history but Hall just goes in as Razor w/ just WWE history??????


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

inb4 G-rated antics ensue


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Dean should have won. Maybe the vote isnt rigged.


nah its still rigged, he probably won by way more than that but they didn't want to admit it ha


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> BK is way better than McDs


That's like saying a mouse turd is better than a rat turd..

Sad thing is, everyone has a local hamburger joint that probably kicks ass, but if you say the name, most of us will go "huh, what?" as we don't have the same one.(except for me, who'll be too busy writing it down to say that)

Here it's a place called Topher's Bar& Grill.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:aj


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose.
The guy that would wreck your puppet then disappear with all your shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Superkick said:


> inb4 G-rated antics ensue


You rang?

:cena5


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Were they just standing in the ring that entire time?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Superkick said:


> inb4 G-rated antics ensue


Time for another impromptu dance contest :vince5


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Ambrose in ref gear. kada

#nohomo


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan segment before Roman so no Bryan chants during Roman's speech.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ambrose looks so odd as a referee :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They should just have this Bryan/Dolph match finish the show tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bryan segment before Roman so no Bryan chants during Roman's speech.


Kinda smart


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose special reffing like his daddy.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This crowd is DEAD lol.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Has Ziggler gotten smaller over the last few years?


----------



## SHIELD Agent (Mar 18, 2015)

its amazing how many whiny ******* there are on the Internet. This is the same intelligence level of a YouTube or Facebook comments section


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gotta love how htehy are talking about how the IC championship took them to the next level but DB was already at that next level and for him its a down step ha

oh WWFuckery


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Bryans wrestling boots are so stupid.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> They should just have this Bryan/Dolph match finish the show tonight.


----------



## Phoenix rising (Jan 30, 2015)

This match to wake up crowd lol. In before a reigns superman punch I think Heyman might take a bump tonight.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Ambrose.
> The guy that would wreck your puppet then disappear with all your shit.


Never knew puppet was slang term for vagina until now.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Why the crowd so dead? Thought these 3 were the most over?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ambrose needs to DDT both of them. This buddy buddy shit needs to stop.*


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

NO you FUCK heads :cole :jbl :king Bryan NEEDS to win back a title he never lost, you know Regins future belt buckle that soon enough no one will give fucks about b/c that Cena superman reigns train push is coming.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

no one gives a shit about ziggler anymore :mj2


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose egging on Ziggler and Bryan!

:lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> That's like saying a mouse turd is better than a rat turd..
> 
> Sad thing is, everyone has a local hamburger joint that probably kicks ass, but if you say the name, most of us will go "huh, what?" as we don't have the same one.(except for me, who'll be too busy writing it down to say that)
> 
> Here it's a place called Topher's Bar& Grill.


Ha true

5 guys is the best burger joint that is a chain IMO


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Legit uppercuts from Bryan there. Really enjoying this match so far.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cole bringing up the turd segment :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

These are the three most over guys in the ladder match and yet would anyone be surprised if none of them won at Wrestlemania?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A commercial during this match :MAD


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

"HEY!! You guys needa get back in the ring!"

lol Dean


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Commercials during main event.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Vårmakos said:


> Ambrose in ref gear. kada
> 
> #nohomo


Ambrose does look quite good in ref gear I must say.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose cheering them on might be the funniest thing lol.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Ambrose is the man!


----------



## brahski20 (Jun 20, 2013)

HEY YOU GUYS NEEDA GET BACK IN THE RING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Why the crowd so dead? Thought these 3 were the most over?


they seem to be into the match to me
yu must be dead or a troll

oh that is rignt
you are the biggest troll on the board


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ambrose: "U GUYZ NEED 2 GET BAK IN THA RING!" :lmao :lmao :lmao

Crowd is exhausted.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

"You Guys better get back in the ring" Ambrose 

Good match so far.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

And now to a commercial break...what a go home show for freaking Wrestlemania


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Ambrose needs to DDT both of them. This buddy buddy shit needs to stop.*


Yes let's DDT both men a couple minutes into the match.

This is why you're a geek.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Ambrose is going to DDT everyone though.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Random Reigns said:


> Bryans wrestling boots are so stupid.


So is wrestling in riot gear.


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank God for the WWE App. Ambrose is hysterical.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Raw Discussion Thread-Cena Gets WASHED*



birthday_massacre said:


> Ha true
> 
> 
> 
> 5 guys is the best burger joint that is a chain IMO



Five Guys Burgers and Cajun Fries :homer


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ziggler, Bryan...one going to turn heel?

I'd rather it was Ziggler, repackaged as the New Nature Boy, and an arrogant heel gimmick.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Ambrose.
> The guy that would wreck your puppet then disappear with all your shit.


Nasty girl.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

weProtectUs said:


> These are the three most over guys in the ladder match and yet would anyone be surprised if none of them won at Wrestlemania?


Do we really care? Honestly, the IC title is a geek belt.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Would be hilarious if there were no Brock-Reigns confrontation.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

These two scrappy youngsters, Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler, look to have a bright future ahead of them... almost as bright as legends like Roman Reigns...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

A-C-P said:


> Five Guys Burgers and Cajun Fries :homer


5 guys is really good but I also heard In & Out burger is the best


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> they seem to be into the match to me
> yu must be dead or a troll


They are sitting on their hands not making any noise. The announcers are talking among themselves as if they are on a golf course calling the action.

This is terrible.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Ziggler, Bryan...one going to turn heel?
> 
> I'd rather it was Ziggler, repackaged as the New Nature Boy, and an arrogant heel gimmick.


id rather bryan, give him his american dragon gimmick . No more joking or being goofy, give me the bad ass daniel bryan


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Just watched this
Match from the Raw before WM 15






WWE has long since lost it's magic


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Little Caesar's-because you can put toppings on cardboard and sell it to people who don't know any better.

Domino's and Pizza Hut is no better.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Ziggler, Bryan...one going to turn heel?
> 
> I'd rather it was Ziggler, repackaged as the New Nature Boy, and an arrogant heel gimmick.


Pretty sure I heard Ziggler say recently in an interview he hates being a face, so it'll probably be him.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Was that a Kalisto Lucha chant?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ambrose be like....


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

do i hear Lucha!! Lucha??


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Stone Hot said:


> 5 guys is really good but I also heard In & Out burger is the best


In & Out & Chick Fil' A are probably the two best.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

RustyPro said:


> So is wrestling in riot gear.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

RustyPro said:


> So is wrestling in riot gear.


That's bad ass. Bryans boots are what women wear to the club. Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Any other fellow British people find it amusing there's a Milliband v Cameron video package in between wwe?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

WHO THE FUCK TAUGHT COLE SUPERPLEX?????????


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Dean counts FAST!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Ziggler more over than Bryan?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Well that could've been bad.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Jeesh!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Ambrose special reffing like his daddy.


DAMNIT! 

I'm all behind in the thread again. lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

fast count much, Dean?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

This crowd deserves shit


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

How are they not giving Divas a chance? This is a pretty big Divas' match between two IC Title Contenders.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Ambrose is more entertaining than the match.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Sometimes DZ's overacting is too much


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Slow down Dean...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> fast count much, Dean?


Look at it like strikezones in baseball, as long as it is consistent, its ok


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> They are sitting on their hands not making any noise. The announcers are talking among themselves as if they are on a golf course calling the action.
> 
> This is terrible.


guess you don't hear that either right


LOL

please

stop trolling


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:lmao 

Bryan is totally winning sunday


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Ziggler won clean?????


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Loses again:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ziggles beat D.Bry again


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Random Reigns said:


> That's bad ass. Bryans boots are what women wear to the club. Sorry to disappoint you.


Bryan's boots are similar to what Brusier Brody wore and he's more of a man than the guy in your sig ever will be


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

bryan pinned clean.....


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

...


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Everytime one of them use a move on each other Ambrose looks like he is about to punch one of them .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

2 straight TV losses for Bryan :lol to Ziggler :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow, Ziggler just pinned Bryan clean?


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL what are they doing to Bryan?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Finally a zigzag pin!


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

awesome match to end the go home show




oh fuck nvm Reigns is coming on


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Would've made sense for Bryan to get a clean win this time.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Fuck I love Ambrose!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ziggler won?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

They're really jobbing Bryan out


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Wut da hayell?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wait WTF

they put Ziggler over again 

LOL

fucking Vince


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

FUCK YOU WWE no respect for D.bryan!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan confirmed to win the IC title


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I know he's winning Sunday but... :lmao


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Bryan's done


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I love Ziggler and all but he should not have two consecutive wins over DB.

what the fuck are they doing


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

:jbl the crowd is evenly split on who they want to win the match (Ziggler/Bryan)

That won't be the case on Sunday when its Regins/Lesnar


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

And fuck this crowd for being so quiet


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Haha, Bryan looses twice to Ziggler clean, sadly this means DB is winning at WM


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

You know a couple of months ago I would of said Dolph Ziggler is not in Bryan's League. WWE knows how to kill a guy.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Danjo1986 said:


> Sometimes DZ's overacting is too much


Always felt like I was the one who noticed it
Overrated vastly


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Bryan goes from beating Cena, Batista, Orton, and Triple H....to getting pinned by a spaghetti haired chump in a year's span. Poor guy :HA :maury


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan jobbing twice to Ziggler :deanfpalm


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sheamus incoming?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

they are trying there best to devalue bryan. maybe it will work this time


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Its a total jobber free for all that the crowd does not give a shit about. At least the ladder in there. Maybe we'll get a high spot.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

This company really wants Bryan to look like shit, don't they?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Lets hope this means that Bryan wins this Sunday.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This is a War Zone! :jr


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Bryan confirmed to win the IC title


Pretty much.

Poor Ambrose.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, I thought Wade had the title? WTH is it doing hanging above the ring?


----------



## eatsleepburyrepeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Holy shit I'm a ziggy error mark and I can't believe ziggy error went ova DB twice fucking clean. Holy shit vince really shit tying on DB. Plus this is a build for ziggy we to win money in the bank


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

hahahahaha 

Bryan lost clean 

fucking awesome 

Let the tears flow


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't know what is happening with Bryan anymore.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I've waited 3 hours for Lesnar to F5 Reigns. Thank God for that Wyatt promo.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> Wow, Ziggler just pinned Bryan clean?



Killing 2 birds with one stone

Jobbing Bryan out to Ziggler stops people from caring about him, and also makes people hate Ziggler for going over Bryan

:vince5


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

lol They're going to give the kiss of death to Daniel Bryan by giving him that stupid belt


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm not sure I should be too excited about Bryan winning a title that assures he's going to be jobbed out in the mid-card.

Then again, I really don't care. I'm done with the WWE in a week.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't feel comfortable with Wade Barrett around ladders, he always gets hurt


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is it a Bryan burial, or a Ziggler push?

I got my money on the burial.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Why the fuck are they making Bryan look like such a jobber.....LOL. WWE


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What's the point of this?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Ziggler beat Bryan clean? :shockedpunk:wee-bey

glad they're pushing Dolph but Bryan's booking has been awful lately.


----------



## Defrostus (Jul 19, 2014)

Danjo1986 said:


> Wyatt has a Bobcat Goldwait way about him...anyone agree?



Buzzard Academy- Wyatt Family spinoff?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## J&JSecurity (Feb 9, 2015)

Bryan wins Sunday, Zigger claims he is better than Bryan. Leads to Bryan Ziggler feud for the IC Title after mania


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gotta love how half of this match was during the ad too
stupid WWE


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

The RAW theme!?! :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol

Crowd gives no fucks as everyone is down in the ring.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Well....okay then...


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

idk why that just happened
what the fuck


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Did Harper just fuck up his leg?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, I thought Wade had the title? WTH is it doing hanging above the ring?


:lmao


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

I think harper may have legit gotten hurt there


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ambrose deserved to win


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well look at this. Nobody gets over:lmao

Welcome to WWE mid-card hell.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Guys, let your tempers simmer...it just hit me.

Bryan's neck isn't 100% at all. He came back to put people over and that's it. He's doing a Jericho.

Stupid I didn't see it til now.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

That was pointless.


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

Jesus fucking Christ WWE you jobbed DB out to motherfucking Ziggler again?!?! This is BULLSHIT! This is why I am so fucking done with this goddamn company if Wrestlemania and the night after aren't satisfactory.

They're turning the most over guy on the roster into the next Zack Ryder.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

By God look at the carnage! :jr

Bryan has been booked awfully lately!


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

It's gonna be a helluva overrun tonight with Reigns.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

If only they knew they can win it legit in under a weeks time at wrestlemania


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

So what are we thinking? ambrose or Bryan, it looks like it's either those two at this point but a heel may win it costing them just like was foreshadowed here.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Befuddled is the word I'm looking for............


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

J&JSecurity said:


> Bryan wins Sunday, Zigger claims he is better than Bryan. Leads to Bryan Ziggler feud for the IC Title after mania


Makes sense


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

:yes :yes :yes WWE network in more countries, more subs!


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> Bryan's boots are similar to what Brusier Brody wore and he's more of a man than the guy in your sig ever will be


To be the man you have to woooooooooooo beat the man! And who's main eventing WM, baby?! Woooooooo!!! Hot fire!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love Ziggler, but really, he went over Bryan twice.. Fucking Vince, man..


----------



## JoeChill (Jan 5, 2015)

No reaction for Bryan's boring match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, I thought Wade had the title? WTH is it doing hanging above the ring?


Kane took it from him during a piss break segment


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Allrighty then


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> I've waited 3 hours for Lesnar to F5 Reigns. Thank God for that Wyatt promo.


Also here for this.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

It's time!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I'm not sure I should be too excited about Bryan winning a title that assures *he's going to be jobbed out in the mid-card.
> *
> Then again, I really don't care. I'm done with the WWE in a week.


Yes, the Ladder match is mere foreplay


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: BROCKKKKKK TIMMMMMEEEE


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

T0M said:


> I don't know what is happening with Bryan anymore.


:crying:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here comes the BEAST!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Stinger Fan said:


> lol They're going to give the kiss of death to Daniel Bryan by giving him that stupid belt


That's why I find it so funny that people are excited about it. This isn't NJPW, Vince will NOT give the IC title the time and attention it deserves.


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh yea baby. Damn Im so pumped for Mania!


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

Wwe going out there way to make D.bryan look average and this average crowds are not helping hes case.. Fuck this company you have the most talented wrestler and most over but you do every fucking thing to make him look bad... SO you can push shit like Roman in our face... this company is so fucking stupid


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

The Reigning Defending Undisputed WWE Heavyweight Champion of the World


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Guys, let your tempers simmer...it just hit me.
> 
> Bryan's neck isn't 100% at all. He came back to put people over and that's it. He's doing a Jericho.
> 
> Stupid I didn't see it til now.



Take that bullshit you just said and shove it back up your ass.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

J&JSecurity said:


> Bryan wins Sunday, Zigger claims he is better than Bryan. Leads to Bryan Ziggler feud for the IC Title after mania


Either that happens but if it doesn't then WTF!!!


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Dean fucking Ambrose is winning love how WWE have you all blinded on its going to be Ziggler/Bryan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lesnar getting pops already

:lmao


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

DJHJR86 said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> Poor Ambrose.


He's winning the briefcase.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I'm not sure I should be too excited about Bryan winning a title that assures he's going to be jobbed out in the mid-card.
> 
> Then again, I really don't care. I'm done with the WWE in a week.


I said the same thing. I'm taking a break after next week's raw


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> So what are we thinking? ambrose or Bryan, it looks like it's either those two at this point but a heel may win it costing them just like was foreshadowed here.


Bryan is 100% winning IMO


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Finally Reigns/Lesnar face to face first time since the day after the Royal Rumble


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins curbstomp from the top rope confirmed for Sunday


----------



## JoeChill (Jan 5, 2015)

Roman Reigns! Roman Reigns!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Fine closing segment.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Tell me I was lucky enough to have missed those Regins/family times promos right. RIGHT?


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

It makes Daniel Bryan look really weak losing clean to Ziggler considering he single handedly destroyed Evolution and the Authority and he is a 3 time WWE champion. I'm a Ziggler fan too but he doesn't come near Bryans status. I guess it's really over for Bryan. It's sad to me as a big Daniel Bryan fan I want so much more for the guy.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This ad would have made a good WWE Reality Era campaign. Not this Hero BS.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn Harper may be legit injured from that ladder. Hope he's alright. Here's to hoping this last segment is legit.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

That's crazy. So who''s in the main event picture now? Wyatt, Reigns, Orton, Rollins, and maybe Lesnar if he stays? Big show and Kane too. OK, I guess. I didn't really think they'd make it this official that Bryan is a midcarder so soon. I mean everybody kicks out of the zigzag, that's crazy, twice in a row?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Bryan losing clean to Ziggler twice in one week and Cole brings up the turd thing again. Yeah, they're definitely not burying Bryan...


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns is all but certain to win Sunday.

So surely Lesnar will look strong here and an F5 to top it off would make me happy!


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

they should have just had Ambrose Dirty Deeds both Bryan and Ziggler before the match ended.

but nah, let's job Bryan clean again for no reason. :vince


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Killing 2 birds with one stone
> 
> Jobbing Bryan out to Ziggler stops people from caring about him, and also makes people hate Ziggler for going over Bryan
> 
> :vince5


Oh gods we must support Reigns now!! >


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

JoeChill said:


> No reaction for Bryan's boring match


Yes the crowd was very erm... "quiet"..


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

I think Harper is hurt. Maybe he must've injured his Achilles or something. Plus I heard a "can we get a (something something) please".

I hope Harper is alright.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Bryan is 100% winning IMO


 I thought that but then ambrose got his ass kicked and I can't call it again lol.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Beast is gonna devour some Twilight reject.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Yes let's DDT both men a couple minutes into the match.
> 
> This is why you're a geek.


*Meanwhile, Ziggler eats a DDT. Chalk up another :lose.*


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Cobalt said:


> By God look at the carnage! :jr
> 
> *Bryan has been booked awfully lately!*


Gotta make Roman look strong



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> That's why I find it so funny that people are excited about it. This isn't NJPW, Vince will NOT give the IC title the time and attention it deserves.


Exactly , and look at how Barrett's been booked ,the guys before him also were all booked like crap. With booking like that, no way Bryan would ever bring back "prestige" to the damn thing. The champion is constantly getting beaten and no one cares. What does the WWE expect?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Beast time


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

People moan about Ziggler not getting a push, then moan when he beats DB clean twice...can't win


----------



## J&JSecurity (Feb 9, 2015)

looper007 said:


> Either that happens but if it doesn't then WTF!!!


It will happen why else would they have been the final of the Gauntlet match and had a single match this week. They are writing towards a Bryan versus Ziggler feud and it's good Ziggler won he is putting over Ziggler as a genuine threat.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Weezy the WWF Fan said:


> Take that bullshit you just said and shove it back up your ass.


:maury:


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

How are they starting every "main event match" or segment lately at 8:00?!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Lol, I thought Wade had the title? WTH is it doing hanging above the ring?


He's still the champ.they took it from him to display it, and he wont get it back unless he wins.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

KC Armstrong said:


> Bryan losing clean to Ziggler twice in one week and Cole brings up the turd thing again. Yeah, they're definitely not burying Bryan...


lol he's winning sunday


----------



## ctorresc04 (Sep 16, 2013)

You could alternate the IC title between Bryan, Ziggler, and Ambrose for the rest of the year and I would be one happy fan.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Bryan fans are crying when clearly he is winning Sunday and. Ziggler will claim he is better than him and he deserve a title shot to set their feud when Bryan defeat him @ER


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Random Reigns said:


> To be the man you have to woooooooooooo beat the man! And who's main eventing WM, baby?! Woooooooo!!! Hot fire!!


A Samoan kid they're forcing down our throats even though it's clear he's not over or ready?

The Two Trick pony?

A guy who's dynamite behind the mic...and not the good kind. "Explosive is just another word for Self destructive".
Here's the future for Reigns:
"Taz! What is Samoa Jim doing in the Impact Zone!"


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

People just need to walk out when the Main Event comes on at Mania. If you really don't like Reigns getting the main event walk out on it. That's the biggest message you can send to WWE.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So, Mania ends with John fucking Cena as US champ, Daniel fucking Bryan as IC champ, and who's the champ? Roman :lol

Let's go Barrrrrock Lesnarrrrr


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Harribel said:


> Finally Reigns/Lesnar face to face first time since the day after the Royal Rumble


Dat build :mark:











or lack of


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL BRYAN...I'm a big fan but he's such a clown jobber now. Stare at dem lights D Bry! Lay on your back and get paid!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Was that Paul Stanley in the crowd?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Lesnar is only guy in WWE who legitimately marks me out. Lets do THIIIIISSSS!!!!!??


----------



## dragonpiece (Mar 9, 2015)

So what happened to that Roman family segment? Knocked off to Smackdown?


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Random Reigns said:


> That's bad ass. Bryans boots are what women wear to the club. Sorry to disappoint you.


:bryanlol:henry3


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ambrose could've totally just made that a Hardcore match and let those two guys kill each other before Mania.

But that'd make too much sense.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

For anyone not keeping count Bryan has put over Wyatt, Reigns and Ziggler (twice) in the last few months.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Sometimes i think Vince just hates money or is just attracted to some Wrestlers... Some of these choices legit go against what the crowd wants to the point where i am shocked people are still even watching.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

J&JSecurity said:


> It will happen why else would they have been the final of the Gauntlet match and had a single match this week. They are writing towards a Bryan versus Ziggler feud and it's good Ziggler won he is putting over Ziggler as a genuine threat.


Known WWE lets not get too far of ourselves.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wait Bryan lost again? Take it the ending was some kind of brawl... who stood tall at the end?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

the fox said:


> Bryan fans are crying when clearly he is winning Sunday and. Ziggler will claim he is better than him and he deserve a title shot to set their feud when Bryan defeat him @ER


this^^^


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think "bury" is the single most overused term in the IWC and I hate using it but that is EXACTLY what they're doing to Bryan here....unless he wins Sunday.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gabrielcev said:


> It makes Daniel Bryan look really weak losing clean to Ziggler considering he single handedly destroyed Evolution and the Authority and he is a 3 time WWE champion. I'm a Ziggler fan too but he doesn't come near Bryans status. I guess it's really over for Bryan. It's sad to me as a big Daniel Bryan fan I want so much more for the guy.


they should have had Ambrose fast count to make it not clean, then have all three start fighting each other then the rest could have came out


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Alright this is their chance. Get me a _little_ stoked.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Here comes the pain!

:heyman2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's Classic WWE, we have 3 guys more popular than the guy we want most popular.

Try and make the guy you want more popular? Nope try and make the other 3 less popular.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BROCK with a HUGE POP.

:ti

Awesome.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Da beast!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The BEAST!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Meanwhile, Ziggler eats a DDT. Chalk up another :lose.*


But not a couple mins into the match you geek.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: BORK!!!


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Your watching a wrestling show for goodness sakes stop crying xause DB lost a match plus im sure DB doesnt mind losing to ziggler. Its not like hes jobbing out to rowan


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

The Beast!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Good god almighty.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Da Beast InCARNAGE.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

BOWOOOOOOORRRRRRRK , LAAAAASAASEEERRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Alright here we go.

Go home segment on the go home RAW. Bring it WWE!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Wait Bryan lost again? Take it the ending was some kind of brawl... who stood tall at the end?


noone
they were all laying on their backs when it cut to an ad


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

piss break


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The Beast!!!


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

If I'm getting in another scrap, I'm def gonna listen to Lesnar's theme before it.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Gotta admit, I'm very excited for this segment. They've done a great job keeping these two away from each other. Really build anticipation.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Why can't he be the Beast InTRUCKnate?...j/k around.


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

Heyman, biggest instigator in wrestling history.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

So they wait 'till Raw before Wrestlemania to build up the main event.

Completely logical.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

So now people hate Ziggler all of a sudden?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well here comes the pain (possible Reigns promo) and Brock Lesnar


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm a Ziggler and Bryan fan, and being honest, Ziggler beating Bryan looks more like they depushing Bryan than pushing Ziggler.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Crowd seems dead


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Before or after RAW ending time (Eastern time zone):

11:16.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Beast has a beard!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Headliner said:


> But not a couple mins into the match you geek.


*Pretty sure I never said do it at that moment. Try to keep up.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Beard growth :mark:


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85 (Mar 9, 2015)

ok Heyman no more talking plz and just let Brock do something


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

bob311 said:


> People moan about Ziggler not getting a push, then moan when he beats DB clean twice...can't win


It makes no sense though like at all to anyone ever.. If Ziggler turned Heel like he wanted to then have a solo match with Bryan at Mania then it would have been awesome. Otherwise this is just odd and kinda pointless unless he goes up in the card but if not it just hurts everyone involved.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay Paul, get. me. pumped.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Paul about to lay it down!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh god he's growing the UFC beard again.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock with dat growth.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Gonna enjoy this.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Yak yak yak yak.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

In my 15 years watching wrestling I never saw fans. Whinning and crying all the time like Bryan fans
Maybe the worst ever


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Bork tryna grow the beard back.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'M GUNNA BE DA ONE THAT WONS AGAINST THE 21 WHOS THE 1 IN 21 AND 1 AT WRESTLINGMANIA, BUHLEE DAT.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fuck I love Heyman.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Brock going for the Beardy deer hunting look


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Harribel said:


> :mark: BORK!!!




BORK LASER!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm seriously hoping Bork F'5's Reigns into next week.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Someone please make a gif of Brock walking around in circles like a fucking psycho.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:brock


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

lol Paul's like - "Dont blame me for the low buy rates" hahahaha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yeah lets not sell the match lets sell the network LMFAO


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Just popped in to say I guess WWE tempered the audio for the Bryan match again. :troll


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh shit is Brock growing that beast of a beard back!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Paul in full salesman mode


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Shit, Paul's a martian!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

god damn it 
is samoan bad ass a thing now?
please don't be


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Only a matter of time before we see "Bork Laser beat up Roam Rainz". :brock


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

I think vince should be in romans corner at WM


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

No Heyman, even for free wrestlemania isn't worth watching a no talent like Reigns beat Brock Lesnar for the heavyweight championship.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Somoan badass.

:ti


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> noone
> they were all laying on their backs when it cut to an ad


Uh... well. Okay. Doesn't sound all that impactful. Just was reading the reactions to the match and saw Bryan lost.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

IDONTSHIV said:


> He's still the champ.they took it from him to display it, and he wont get it back unless he wins.


I mean, it's pointless hanging it above the ring and having all the guys try to grab if it's doesn't count. No reason to suspend the title above the ring til Sunday other than the participants beat each other with a ladder and have ladder spots.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'bad ass'? LOL


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

Lesnar is growing that UFC beard! Lumberjack Brock is back!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The match will suck, Heyman. you're drunk.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes Paul I'll get my money's worth. $0 because I watch for free


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Reigns is all like...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks like Brock is growing his UFC beard back.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

You got that right PaulE, there is NOT a force on heaven or earth that could get be to pay to watch the WORST main event push in some time for some over rated & under talented star who could have been great NEXT year.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> 'bad ass'? LOL


"Please accept my badass, damnit!"

:vince5


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Frieza said:


> Lesnar is growing that UFC beard! Lumberjack Brock is back!


Well it was nice having him back for three years. Best of luck to him in UFC.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A prison raping? :brock4


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Did Paul just say Jewplex?


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh god Heyman is plugging Reigns new shirt


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Brock should always have a little facial hair. It makes him way less ugly to look at.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Brock looks shook and nervous.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> I'm a Ziggler and Bryand fan, and being honest, Ziggler beating Bryan looks more like they depushing bryan than pushing Ziggler.


We cant have Bryan being a top guy again so we will make him look shit while the crowd is not as hot on him as last year :justsayin


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

And Roman Reigns is going to start a samoan family bash out of this?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> Looks like Brock is growing his UFC beard back.


UFC return confirmed after 'Mania :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman kept of almost the entire show. What a main eventer


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Random Reigns said:


> Brock looks shook and nervous.


Just like he did the raw before last wrestlemania...


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Does Lesnar have any kids?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

latinoheat4life2 said:


> And you believe that with all his strength, haha


It's wrestling, you silly-ass mook. :jordan5


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Here come the seeds being planted for Heyman to turn on Brock at WM to go with Reigns


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

How is Reigns going get buried like this? :reigns2

If this was Stone Cold that Heyman was talking about. Austin would have been out to the ring right now to confront them.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Brock growing beard 

For UFC


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Hiding Reigns for as long as possible!

What a maineventer!

:chlol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

and that is what we define as the 'too far' look lol.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Brock like "wtf you talking bout, Paul?"


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Heyman is an alright promo...


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Randy Lahey said:


> Does Lesnar have any kids?


2 boys with Sable


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

did he say take his wife? :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lesnar was like, "WTF?"


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

So Heyman is enabling reigns to take Sable as his own?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Roman kept of almost the entire show. What a main eventer


:jbl One of the BEST EVER Maggle and it only costs 9.99 to see that for yourself because you would have to be an IDIOT to pay anymore than 10 bucks to see this guy....


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn, what you saying Paul?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Brock be like:

"Sables hit the menopause bro"


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Lesnar looked pissed when Heyman mentioned his wife


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Eat, Sleep, Adultery, Repeat :brock


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Does Lesnar have any kids?


Lesnar has one daughter, Mya Lynn (born April 10, 2002), with his former fiancée Nicole.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brock_Lesnar#Personal_life


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That's the "face-to-face" confrontation?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

fpalm at the reigns main event comments.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Lesnar getting paid $500K for tonight :lol


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

Show time baby


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Romey Rome with that pop :reigns


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

what a pop :ti


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

dat pop


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns getting the shit booed out of him


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Heard quite a few boos when Roman's music hit.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I was so hoping I Can/I Will was a one week thing


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Less than 5 minutes promo by reigns incoming


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

PirateMonkE said:


> Brock like "wtf you talking bout, Paul?"


"Paul. Say something stupid."


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Roman "already getting mixed reactions and he hasn't even had his big match yet" Reigns. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

deafening reaction


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

And the crowd goes mild for Reigns


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

some cheers a lot of boos, this ME is going to be a disaster at smark wrestlemania


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> and that is what we define as the 'too far' look lol.


:lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Face off time? Will it actually happen?! 0.0


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Wife?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great pop for Reigns

-Said no one ever


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Some pop for Reigns.

:ti


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

THE CROWD IS CRAZY FOR REIGNS


At least in Vince's dreams.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Lesnar was staring at his belt when Heyman said he was a proud WWE champion like he was never going to see it again. Soak it up Brock.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Deafening


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Those boos my god lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Roman Reigns


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice pop for Reigns

and yes some boos. any reaction baby


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Brock laughing at the boos.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Boos 'Reign" down!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Yeah, there's a reason they've kept them apart. Next to Brock, Reigns looks as badass as a sunflower.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

No mic time for Reigns?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Let's go Lesnar :maury:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Look at my Look, Brock :reigns


----------



## Heel_Tactics101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Is that a "Let's Go Lesnar" chant? 

This is embarrassing.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Hahaha Staredown.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Lesnar getting paid $500K for tonight :lol


Thats great work if you can get it. Show up, stand in the ring, dont say a word, and just stare at someone.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Lets go Lesnar chants. LOL


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

oh shit


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BOO THIS MAN.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> Eat, Sleep, Adultery, Repeat :brock


You forgot "Bork Sable"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:lmao crowd couldnt care less about reigns.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns getting booed

:ti


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Batista, eat your heart out


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

THOSE BOOS :maury


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Let's go Lesnar HAHAHAHAHA

WM is going to be a slaughterhouse for DA LOOK.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

I really hope Reigns doesn't win....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

My God :mark: this build is like Austin vs Rock at 17 or Hogan vs Warrior :mark:






:aj3 unk2 :HA :duck


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Crowd booing. I love it. :maury


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Snatched that shit like a boss!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Really Reigns? Wont let go of the title like he's the little brother and wants to play? LOL


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Stone Hot said:


> Nice pop for Reigns
> 
> and yes some boos.* any reaction baby*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So I turn it to see them fighting like too little snot nosed kids over a toy? What the..................................................................................


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Reigns taking the title gets the biggest bio of the night :lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

That's the worst face-to-face I've ever seen.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

That was the epic confrontation? what the fuck?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

WHAT KIND OF BULLSHIT ENDING WAS THAT?????


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

What a bitch way to end this.


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

Wtf was that? Really?


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

That hair flip after stealing the belt was literally the most un cool thing he could have done.

WHAT THE FUCK KIND OF ENDING WAS THAT :lmao


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

THAT WAS FUCKING IT???


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

THATS HOW IT ENDS?!? :heston


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

That's how it ends?!?!?! 

:maury


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

UMMMMM

That was cool.....NOT!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ha Reigns getting booed out of the building there when he took the belt.


What was that really the end of the show WTF
You have to be serious

Reigns didn't even say a word


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WHAT A TERRIBLE ENDING:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

That's how you end it? No F5?


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

They looked like 2 girls fighting over the last tampon FFS


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

what a fucking terrible ending


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

What the fuck was that?????????


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

THAT SUCKED BALLZ.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Holy shit what a bullshit ending. Fuck Vince is dumb.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

THATS IT?

are you for real? 

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So Vince you STILL listen to the audience after that?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

WTF?? They end with a f*cking tug of war match? :lmao


Okay WWE you win, I'm sold......said no one EVER!


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

This company was so damn hot last year at wrestlemania WTF happened


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

OMFG that was it???? Jesus christ.... I hope the crowd shits all over Reigns at mania lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

fpalm


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice tug-o-war ending, there WWE 

/s


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

This is their great idea, a 2 Stooges style Tug-of-war lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN. THE FINAL SEGMENT TO WRESTLEMANIA 31. fpalm


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

What.The.Fuck.?

Wooooow.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Holy shit :maury:maury:maury

Legit tears of laughter right now :maury


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:HAThat's how they end Raw?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

please wwe turn him heel. Those boos when he wins at WM will do wonders 


also lol that tug of war for the belt oh man


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Wt flying fuck?! Was that it?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

And that was it?


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Ok seriously? That was the ending?


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

:lol :lol :lol

Like some children from the kindergarten. :lol


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao That's how they end this Road to WM?


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

That was the lamest shit I have ever seen


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

THAT's IT????????????


LOL HAHAHAHAHA...

That is like the most G rated ending I have ever seen. Both guys pulling on the title belt. WWE is dead.

They arent even trying anymore.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

BAH GAWD IT'S A TUG O' Bore!!


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Uh wtf...was that it?!


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Shadowcran said:


> Boos 'Reign" down!


Are they saying Boo or Boo-man Reigns?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

greatest raw ending in history.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

what an epic physical confrontation. fpalm


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

They did not just end the Raw before Mania show like that?

This company!

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

That was it? Reigns trying to steal the belt? Does he think it's the IC Title feud?


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

That was it? Surely coming back on after the break?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Wtf did that just end early?


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

That's it? That's it? :lmao


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Reigns such a popular babyface. 

WTF??!?!?!?

ITS OFF?!?!? The only interesting thing all night!? HAHAHAHAH


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

The heat is real people


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That's how it ends? Like a children's game of tug o war with the belt?

Your Road to WrestleMania, folks. How are you not pumped!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

OH MY GOD 

NO THEY DIDNT HAHAHAHA


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Just... Wow..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns got DESTROYED with boos.

:lmao :lmao :lmao

unkout


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That's how it fucking ends?!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I am looking forward to Brock/Reigns for all the wrong reasons


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

WTF :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

roman reigns SAID he would take the title from brock lesnar

well HE DID

what's the problem huh?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

:vince5


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Stupid ending! What a waste of opportunity.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh.
My.
God.




:ti
:ti
:lmao


What the fuck.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WORST RTWM EVERRRRRRR


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

WHAT!? THAT WAS THE FACE OFF!? FIGHTING FOR THE BELT LIKE TWO 5 YEARS OLD!? FUCK THAT BULLSHIT!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Like I said before, the word of the day is "befuddled".


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

You know, that was a segment that just looked a lot better on paper........


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

That was some bull. What kind of ending was that?!


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

They did that just so they could get that camera shot for some video packages.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

Glad I watched Better Call Saul just to switch over to that pathetic stare down.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

It ended? What, did I miss something, why did it end an hour earlier?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao

That heat when Reigns held up the title... they have to turn him heel if he wins the belt. This doesn't play well any other way... unless he wins and then Rollins cashes in and wins the title.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

fans are chanting overrated / lets go lesnar.

this is your future face of your company WWE.

You chose wisely.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

There's your last Raw before Wrestlemania folks, what a build up! :laugh


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

THAT WAS THE ENDING? NO FIGHT? JUST A STUPID STAREDOWN AND TUG OF WAR WITH THE WWE TITLE. THAT WAS DOG SHIT.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

:lmao

Vince didn't even want Reigns to talk tonight:lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

:ti THAT'S how they end the most important Raw of the year?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580204863218298880
:ti


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

the ending :maury:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

That did end a little bit abruptly haha.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Seriously? You end it with a fucking tug o war?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I feel SOOO bad for everybody that paid a fortune to attend WM31.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yea that ending was retarded. Not Reigns fault this storyline booking is so stupid


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

WTF WAS THAT?!!!

:sherman3

:what? That's it? This build-up has been so shit lol


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Really ? That's it ? Wow..............horrible ending


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

AND VINCE APPROVED THAT :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

Its like vince hired retarded writers for shit and giggles and this is what they came up with


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

WTF was that ending?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

That is the perfect icing on the cake for the worst RTWM ever.

:applause

Well done WWE!


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Well, that looked really really strong......


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

WHAT THE HELL JUST HAPPEN


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I think that was the worse WM go home segment in the history of the WWE. Holy shit Reigns got murdered by the crowd tonight...

Way to go Vince :clap


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ledg said:


> :lol :lol :lol
> 
> Like some children from the kindergarten. :lol


Or two neanderthals arguing over Paper beating Rock....

Did anyone else hear the boos "Reign" down?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well the road to Wrestlemania 32 begins!


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Weakest ending


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

That was one of the funniest things I've ever seen wrestling. Vince has lost it. Completely.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

STUPID SMARKS. WE NEED THE PROTECTION FOR ROMAN.....REIGNS!

:vince


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

"HES GETTING BOOED, CUT THE FEED GOD DAMMIT!"


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

That was horrible. This build has been so shit.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I can't stop laughing... I literally just turn back to see Riegns take the belt like a 4 year old then Brock try to take it back and they played tug of war. It was so adorable!


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

What? They should have just ended in a brawl like the last Raw before Fastlane. What the hell was that?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA

Wrestlemania: Guys grabbing belts!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman doesn't even talk before his push as the 'main guy' while getting booed.

Total Failure!

WWE is over.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

The guy who booked this segment should be fired!! fpalm


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

WHERES THE FUCKING BRAWLL111!!!111


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

fpalm Seriously tug of war? When this match gets shitted on, Vince has nobody to blame but himself.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did Vince have them cut off the ending because Reigns was getting those huge boos?


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

That was the worst ending to a Raw before Mania I've ever seen. I'm actually really disappointed in that. That was terrible. :trips7


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I guess they would literally rather do ANYTHING but let Reigns talk. lol


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread-Cena Gets WASHED*

WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT? :zeb


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

"That's your go home show before WM, folks. Now fucking pay me." :vince2


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

And both men come out of that looking like spoilt children. Well done WWE :doh


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread-Cena Gets WASHED*

That ending was shit. I bet they ended it early to stop people from seeing reigns getting booed.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Phillies3:16 said:


> "HES GETTING BOOED, CUT THE FEED GOD DAMMIT!"


I'm starting to think that's exactly what happened...in fact I'm CONVINCED that's what happened.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

How can someone who's booed so much be over-rated? And the one who has more factory-worker-like chants than actual cheers isn't?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Lol that was damn awkward

"LET GO". 
"NO YOU LET GO"
"GIMMIE THAT BELT"
"NO THATS MY BELT"


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

makes me think lesnar isn't re-signing and vince knows it so he has them do that to make brock look dumb regardless of what it does to reigns

vince is a vindictive little man like that


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

Are you guys not sports entertained?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread-Cena Gets WASHED*

In my best Comic Book Guy voice) Worst stare down confrontation EVER!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread-Cena Gets WASHED*

So, I watch Raw for the first time in about two months...I see WWE is still booking Reigns poorly. I feel bad for those of you who waste three hours of your life every Monday watching this shit, to be honest.

Icing on the cake for a poorly booked RTWM in every single aspect.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Good Raw
dumbest fucking ending ever tho 
At least that ******* Reigns didn't try and talk


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Thoughts on ending to RAW:

:ti


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

What the fuck was that?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

They're not even making an attempt to hide how lazy they are.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I little bit of a weak ending to an overall good raw.
What no brawls..No beat downs!!

Wwe give us the good for once. The match itself had better make-up for that.
Thats all im saying.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread-Cena Gets WASHED*

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

How I feel about WM:

:ti
:no
:gameover
:kobefacepalm
uttahere


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

what an ending. You'd have to be a WWE apologist to like that.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Can't have Brock touch Reigns and not make him look strong:vince5


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What a whimper-like way to end this Raw. No physicality, no tension, no fucking beer bath that's for sure


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Never, ever say WWE has poor comedy/does comedy awful. WWE is the best fucking comedy show around:lmao:lmao


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Have them fight like little kids over the WWE title as their final encounter before Wrestlemania. :Jordan

"NO! It's my title!" :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread-Cena Gets WASHED*



Lord Wolfe said:


> They did that just so they could get that camera shot for some video packages.


Yeah, looks like they legit wanted that one shot, and that was it


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

fuckin shit vince. Thats not how you book a main event. 

Only hope is Reigns turns heel in the end. The boos will be there


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:maury


Saying "that was lame" would be an understatement.




Which is too bad actually as the rest of the show was pretty good. Well, good compared to the past few weeks at least, still kind of underwhelming for a pre-Wrestlemania RAW but eh. The opening with Sting was good, Bray cut a fantastic promo, Paige/Nikki and Bryan/Ziggler were fun matches, Ryder was actually on and won a match, the Snoop Dogg/Hulka/Axelmania segment was fun, and the Cena beat down was well done.

Really a decent show, just the main event segment was something you'd see on a playground after all that Heyman work at building it up.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Weakest ending


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Epic Confrontation they said, i'd say awful confrontation


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

And some of you STILL defend Roman. They don't even trust him to cut a promo before Mania. Fucking pathetic.


----------



## BigPawr (Jan 31, 2007)

fighting over a belt like 3 year olds?

Real Lesnar would have just punched Reigns and made his face explode then taken his belt and walked away.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Man, Brock needs to walk the fuck out on this company. That was so ridiculous. Lesnar should have at least beat on Reigns a little bit when he snatched the title. Jesus. What a waste of a night lol.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Kennedyowns said:


> fans are chanting overrated / lets go lesnar.
> 
> this is your future face of your company WWE.
> 
> You chosen......
























​


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread-Cena Gets WASHED*



3ddie93 said:


> That ending was shit. I bet they ended it early to stop people from seeing reigns getting booed.


That's what I thought too. It ended too fast/ No WWE logo, no camera angle showing the WrestleMania logo, no F5 or spear. They cut it early for certain.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I didn't hate what happened, but there really should've been a fight.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

I bet Vince heard the boo's and said pull the plug damn it.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

No way was that the final RAW before Wrestlemania. Unbelievably stale. Its really happening guys, we are witnessing the end of the E


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I feel like a GIF montage of the last seconds of pre-Mania Raws should be done.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Now I'm watching Dig because I keep thinking, "There has to be more."


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread-Cena Gets WASHED*

Yes folks, that was indeed the actual ending for the final RAW before WrestleMania Play Button. Jesus Christ, monkey balls. :chlol



Randy Lahey said:


> Does Lesnar have any kids?


One daughter from a relationship before Sable, a stepdaughter from one of Sable's relationships and two sons with Sable.


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

Lmaooooo that made me laugh so hard what the fuck was that


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

So... Are they airing the end of that tug of war battle on the App?!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Im ready for WM32 now


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This isn't even IWC rage, that was literally the most bizarre go home segment before Wrestlemania I've ever seen


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

The best storyline going is WWEs war of self-implosion and hilarious lack of self awareness.

I just don't get it


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Stall_19 said:


> What? They should have just ended in a brawl like the last Raw before Fastlane. What the hell was that?


Reigns' pussy would of gotten busted open, just like any other time he has ever gotten into a brawl, and that wouldn't of made him LOOK STRONG, DAMMIT.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

how fucking protective can they fucking be over reigns... I hope the fans hijack the main event and shit on reigns


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

And the show closes with 2 grown men playing tug of war with a title belt. Yeah, that's a way to bring it home! That about sums up the entire build up to Wrestlemania.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hahahaha wow. What a fucking horrible RTWM. Shit ass ending. Reigns needs to go away for a while.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Lesnar just let Roman HOLD HIS BELT? What the fuck is that shit????


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Crowd seems dead


They popped for Bryan and Lesnar :draper2


That ending was fucking embarrassing btw. Also my favourite thing in life currently.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

In Roman's defense, he thought Vince said "Grab the gold belt" not the brass ring.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Another wasted Monday night. Decent RAW overall but that ending took a piss all over any good will they fostered tonight.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

This just proves that Reigns isn't the biggest problem in all this and if you think he is you need to get a life. What the hell was that.

Sting/HHH must main event Mania. Even if Reigns wins the title.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol, WWE. Kill yourself. :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Someone somewhere was tasked with writing the ending to the go-home show to Wrestlemania.

That person wrote: "The champion and the challenger play tug of war. Fade to black"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Seriously though, I can't remember, was there a WWE logo/copyright mark?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The build has been garbage tho I do think WM31 the show itself will be solid minus the crappy concert


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Was it ended weak [Yes]. But not the worst. I agree with your complaints.
But to call it the worst is a bit over dramatic.


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

The go home show and they end it with that. I'm laughing my socks off.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

So the segment ends with Brock and Reigns who have only interacted with each other twice in a two month spam engaging in a tug of war with no brawl to really help build up the match in the go home show for the biggest show of the year, and the WWE still expects you to pay $9.99?

WHAT AN AMAZING ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA :ha :ti :bryanlol :LOL :lel :booklel


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I haven't watched for 2 weeks. And reading this thread has made me very happy about that decision. That's the go home show to a Wrestlemania, 
I'm nervous to see how the summer is going to be! Hahaha!
They really don't have anything left to care about. 
There's no way I could watch this crap booking. 
It feels nice to kick an addiction like this. 
I'm just gonna read on here to see if anything interesting happens at WM 
but we all know the RAW after will be better.

The crowd is going to DESTROY this Mania as they should!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Seriously though, I can't remember, was there a WWE logo/copyright mark?


No. That's why I immediately thought it was cut early.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TheRockfan7 said:


> Lesnar just let Roman HOLD HIS BELT? What the fuck is that shit????


You wouldnt want Brock make Roman look weak, would you?


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Why do they fight so hard to get over someone the fans have clearly rejected?

Why are they taking the literal path of MOST resistance?

Is the McMahon family really that ego maniacal?


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Créole Heat said:


> And some of you STILL defend Roman. They don't even trust him to cut a promo before Mania. Fucking pathetic.


Who the fuck cares about the promo? Lesnar didn't talk.

It should have ended in a big brawl with both men trying to kill each other. fpalm


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Rollins cash in confirmed after that heat


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

TheRockfan7 said:


> Lesnar just let Roman HOLD HIS BELT? What the fuck is that shit????


seriously I'm still in disbelief at how bad that was.

How does Brock not beat the shit out of Reigns there?

Fuck you Vince.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Markus123 said:


>


:lol love it!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE, you failed. Roman is done. You know it. You don't let him cut a fucking promo the RAW before he is supposed to be crowned the next guy? haha.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

How can you make your two top guys that will face each other at your biggest event look like 2 years old bitches. 

I mean I'm LMFAO!!!


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

That was probably one of the lamest endings I've seen. And on the go-home show to Wrestlemania.....


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Everybody, think about it. 

If Mania sucks... we get a very angry crowd for RAW. :lol


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

:lol


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Apparently the crowd is about to be tortured with SD tapings RN


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

VInce: This isn't over! It's not over! WE'll have the hap, hap, hap happiest wrestlemania since Bing Crosby danced with Danny "Fucking" Kay.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tommy-V said:


> :lol


:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Whew, I'm getting Lesnar/Goldberg vibes from this.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

It's about to get real ugly for Roman next week. I can only imagine how his victory promo will go while fans are booing him and chanting shit at him. They just couldn't wait a year


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Headliner said:


> Never, ever say WWE has poor comedy/does comedy awful. WWE is the best fucking comedy show around:lmao:lmao


Put it up for an emmy! I can't stop laughing.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

Michael Cole doesn't deserve to be in the same arena as Schwarzenegger and HHH, let alone interviewing them.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

Guess WWE and Brock couldn't agree on a new deal.


----------



## eatsleepburyrepeat (Oct 15, 2014)

Lol







wtf was that. Can't wait for the boos to come down


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Reallllllly starting to smell a Reigns heel turn at 'Mania.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Marv95 said:


> This just proves that Reigns isn't the biggest problem in all this and if you think he is you need to get a life. What the hell was that.
> 
> Sting/HHH must main event Mania. Even if Reigns wins the title.


The fact they have to constantly make him 'look strong' and he can't cut long promo's means he is the problem, caused by WWE themselves for pushing him to this spot mind.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Wtf was that.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

NO F5, no spear, nothing **cancels wwe network**...............after wrestlemania


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Tommy-V said:


> :lol


:lol :lol :lol

What even


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Reallllllly starting to smell a Reigns heel turn at 'Mania.


Wait...he's supposed to be a face? :surprise:


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

That was like the ending of the Sopranos. I was like, "wait what happened, the commercial came on early, why'd it cut out, no way they planned that"

Shoulda known better. Wow, this show is bad.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Please, at least tell me they did something when Raw was out of air.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The fade to black thing would have worked if Lesnar just held the title over Reigns.

Fucking overbooked shit.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Krispenwah said:


> Please, at least tell me they did something when Raw was out of air.


They're filming that 8-man Tag for Smackdown. Lesnar/Reigns will not have done anything. 

:lol WWE are just completely incompetent.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Marv95 said:


> This just proves that Reigns isn't the biggest problem in all this and if you think he is you need to get a life. What the hell was that.
> 
> Sting/HHH must main event Mania. Even if Reigns wins the title.


Yes, he is though it isn't really his fault so much as Vince's. WWE is afraid to let him go out there and talk with Lesnar much less fight with him pre-Mania. The question you have to ask yourself is would they do this if someone else was in Roman's place and historically speaking they never have. Why? Because they never pushed someone to the main event of Mania who is this unprepared for it. That is entirely on Vince Dumbass McMahon.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

LMAO live reports say fans aren't even sticking around for Smackdown.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

And they made Lesnar a bitch. Getting his belt snatched then trying to get it back from Fabio.

WWE is fucked.


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

All that should of happened in that segment was: Paul talks for 2.6 seconds 
Lesnar storms up and snatches the mic and yells: REIGNS COME DOWN HERE SO I CAN RIP YOUR GUTS OUT boom


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Fans opinion of Vince, Dunn and his creative team:


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

That was cute!! :nikki


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

It's hard to understand that ending... its like someone fucked up with timing . I wonder what happened in the actual arena? Did they tug of war and Brock take it? LOL. 

Fast Lane they did a legit good job of building that Bryan v Reigns match, especially the brawl before. I don't get what they were thinking. Maybe it was the BOOING of Reigns and CHEERING of the "supposed" heel. Maybe it affects their contract negotiations with Lesnar that he is so damn popular. Who knows.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Worst of it all, I can just imagine all the booking meetings Vince and his writers did, all the debates and hair pulling and discussions it must have taken that lead to:

Brock and Reigns grabbing the title like 2 years olds. 

This didn't just happen overnight. We're talking about months and months to arrive to this.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

THE FACT THAT THE DIVAS HAD MORE TENSION THAN ROMAN/BROCK. :lmao:lmao:lmao

Bring in dat cash in. :rollins


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Easily the worst 'go home' show for a Wrestlemania I've ever seen. Did absolutely nothing to get me hyped whatsoever (despite Paul Heyman's extremely desperate shilling at the end, poor guy can only make the best pf what he's got) and I dread to think how the crowd are going to react during the main event next week :lmao

Asides from that, extremely disappointed with how they're treating Daniel Bryan, best the fans can keep doing is show their continued support despite Vince's concentrated effort to kill him off.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Haven't watched Raw since Fastlane and every week I hear it's bad and now see this being called one of the worst go home shows for Mania :lmao. Saw a gif of the tug of war :booklel

I haven't missed anything I'd wanna watch. It's a shame Rollins did nothing tonight, I would watch for my favorite but the product has been terrible overall.


----------



## Jericho Fan (Feb 7, 2015)

Who cares? There's no King Jericho in the event.

I'd still be happy if roman wins.

#TeamFozzy


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

During that entire segment I kept wondering why Lesnar didn't just bust Reigns in the grill with an elbow and F5 him.

Because that's what Brock would actually do. The end of this segment was farcical.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Raw Thread-WORSE GO HOME MANIA ENDING IN HISTORY*



WrestlingFan1123 said:


> All that should of happened in that segment was: Paul talks for 2.6 seconds
> Lesnar storms up and snatches the mic and yells: REIGNS COME DOWN HERE SO I CAN RIP YOUR GUTS OUT boom



It really isn't that hard, WWE. This should have happened. I got very bored with Heyman about halfway through. Should have been a short promo. Reigns didn't need to talk just attack Lesnar and have them brawl for awhile until they are separated. They both could have looked strong.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Caveman Reigns: "Me see Dean take title, me just take title too! Hey Bork, give title me, me want play, gimme gimme gimme!"

I don't understand how he isn't over...


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

That was shit x20. 

When you're the champion and somebody grabs your belt, you react like they just grabbed your woman or child.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Jericho Fan said:


> Who cares? There's no King Fozzy in this event.
> 
> I'd still be happy if roman wins.


I would kill for a heel Jericho to win the WWE WHC at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

WWE is now LOLTNA. Congratulations Vince.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I have watched a lot of wrestling and that was the worst ending ever. It was like two elementary school kids fighting over a bag lunch.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

all in all... said:


> [/IMG]


Thx for the sig bruh


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

From Bill Simmons being a Lesnar mark to the crowd chanting "Let's Go Lesnar" and booing Reigns, Vince must feel really stupid right now for thinking the crowd would turn on Bork because he may be on his way out.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Frico said:


> THE FACT THAT THE DIVAS HAD MORE TENSION THAN ROMAN/BROCK. :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Bring in dat cash in. :rollins


I'm soooo happy that the divas had a good, decently long match. I was thinking that only happened on house shows. I'm starting to think they are planning on Seth cashing in at WM. That's the only semi-decent explanation I can see coming out of the ending to that show. Bad booking, you can only blame Roman and Brock so much.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This just in:

TNA puts on better shows then WWE!

If you can even make Brock fucking Lesnar look like a complete bitch, you lose!


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> This just in:
> 
> TNA puts on better shows then WWE!
> 
> If you can even make Brock fucking Lesnar look like a complete bitch, you lose!


That's a no brainer dude. TNA has been putting on better shows for a while now.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Ahahahaha.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

WOAT RTWM!

WOAT go home Raw before Mania.

I don't even know what to think anymore this company is so fucked up in every way imaginable. fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah, Brock has more kids. Sorry, I didn't read the whole thing.

*Lesnar has one daughter, Mya Lynn (born April 10, 2002), with his former fiancée Nicole. Lesnar was engaged to Rena "Sable" Mero in 2004. The two would separate in 2005, but reconciled later that year and were married on May 6, 2006. Lesnar is the stepfather of Mariah, Mero's daughter with her late husband Wayne Richardson. Lesnar and Mero have two children together, son Turk (born June 2009) and son Duke (born July 2010).*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brock_Lesnar#Personal_life


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

But you guys should cheer Roaman damn it! He has long black hair and da ladies luv him!


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I can see what they were trying to do with that ending with that tug of war, but it NEEDED to devolve into a brawl and be broken up by the entire roster. Heyman controlling his beast telling him to wait till Sunday and Roman standing in the ring with the shot of the WM31 logo behind it.

There, that's it, that's all they had to do. It's cheap, but it's effective. We've been waiting this whole time for them to be in the same ring together and that's all we get? Yuck.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Miz will be remembered more than Reigns.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

The origins of the Lesnar/Regins ending....










Well at least WWE is sticking close to the source material for the fans they want to attract, from I Think I can, I think I can to a children's TV Show they have truly spared.....


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I've been watching Pro-Wrestling since 1994. 

I can safely say that this is the worst RTWM I've ever seen. Holy shit I'm glad I unsubscribed to the network after The Rumble.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I remember saying to my friends months ago when we decided not to go to WM this year that I hoped it sucked so we don't regret not going since we went that last 4 years in a row.

Well ask and shall received


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

IC and world title storyline. Great job creative


----------



## Nakamura (Sep 3, 2014)

Vince couldn't make it more obvious that this Wrestlemehnia is just filler for WM32.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

i can take all the crap, BUT WHERE THE FUCK IS TAKER! I was hoping for this Raw he would at least show up to scare the crap out of Wyatt, no wonder Wyatt got so pissed in the ring during that promo. XD


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Let's just say that if WCW had pulled this kind of 'tug of war over the belt' shit in a go home Nitro show before Starcade 15 years ago, we'd all be remembering it now as a contributary factor to them sinking, just like the Fingerpoke Of Doom.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes, that was god-awful. No confrontation at all. No chemistry at all. Just ugh.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

If tonight wasn't a sign to Vince that maybe he should retire, i don't know what is.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

I actually kind of want to watch this episode from a comedy standpoint. I wouldn't mind a laugh.

Did they legitimately end the show with Lesnar and Reigns having a tug of war over the title?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Who would have thought the best wrestling moment during mania week would be a fan made video with chicks playing the roles of male wrestlers


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It's a real shame that confrontation was so bad. I mean I enjoyed the show tonight more than most weeks and it ended on such a sour note.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


> Let's just say that if WCW had pulled this kind of 'tug of war over the belt' shit in a go home Nitro show before Starcade 15 years ago, we'd all be remembering it now as a contributary factor to them sinking, just like the Fingerpoke Of Doom.


Well said, I agree completely.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> I remember saying to my friends months ago when we decided not to go to WM this year that I hoped it sucked so we don't regret not going since we went that last 4 years in a row.
> 
> Well ask and shall received


Hard to say what is going to be worse WM 27 or 31.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

SHUDEYE said:


> I actually kind of want to watch this episode from a comedy standpoint. I wouldn't mind a laugh.
> 
> Did they legitimately end the show with Lesnar and Reigns having a tug of war over the title?


Yes. Reigns appeared for about 2-3 minutes tops and was boo'ed whilst certain sections of the audience chanted ''Lets go Lesnar''. 

He didn't speak a word and they looked ridiculous having a tug of war over the belt. 

Reminiscent of ''I'm the Tag Team Champion''' Team Hell No comedy schtick :ti.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That was so terrible and I know Vince was sitting back and laughing.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

TromaDogg said:


> Let's just say that if WCW had pulled this kind of 'tug of war over the belt' shit in a go home Nitro show before Starcade 15 years ago, we'd all be remembering it now as a contributary factor to them sinking, just like the Fingerpoke Of Doom.


At least Lesnar isn't eating his contract on live TV.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

No vignettes of the 2 training to get ready for their match, NOTHING.

Show itself wasn't terrible but this is a *go home show for WrestleMania* and it felt lackluster as fuck. The terrible commentary didn't help.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

I think the only thing to take away from that mess we saw tonight is that #Axelmania is still the strongest force in the universe!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Marrakesh said:


> Yes. Reigns appeared for about 2-3 minutes tops and was boo'ed whilst certain sections of the audience chanted ''Lets go Lesnar''.
> 
> He didn't speak a word and they looked ridiculous having a tug of war over the belt.
> 
> Reminiscent of ''I'm the Tag Team Champion''' Team Hell No comedy schtick :ti.


does this answer your question


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

JAROTO said:


> Hard to say what is going to be worse WM 27 or 31.


Im pretty sure WM31 is gonna top WM 27 in being worse. at 27 we had HHH vs Taker, and in that feud Taker bothered to show up for RAW! It also had Orton vs Punk, strange how we now have Orton vs Rollins, almost the same matchup. We had Cena vs The Miz in the fricking main event.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

JAROTO said:


> Hard to say what is going to be worse WM 27 or 31.


I still think WM31 will be a solid show with some great matches. its just the RTWM has been shit.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

Marrakesh said:


> Yes. Reigns appeared for about 2-3 minutes tops and was boo'ed whilst certain sections of the audience chanted ''Lets go Lesnar''.
> 
> He didn't speak a word and they looked ridiculous having a tug of war over the belt.
> 
> Reminiscent of ''I'm the Tag Team Champion''' Team Hell No comedy schtick :ti.


Holy fuck.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The only matches worth anything going forward are the IC ladder, Rollins/Orton, and Cena/Rusev. Everything else is a clusterfuck.

What I saw of tonight's Raw was virtually worthless. And all but completely worthless outside of things related to those three matches.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> At least Lesnar isn't eating his contract on live TV.


Don't worry, there's still a little bit of time left for crap like that. We've not had the post-Wrestlemania Raw yet.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> does this answer your question


I didn't ask a question :lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Let's take a moment and look back at how Raw before WrestleMania 30 ended.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Let's take a moment and look back at how Raw before WrestleMania 30 ended.


Oh, the fucking comparison. fpalm


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Im still laughing at that ending tho!! :kemba


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Not sure if i was watching the end to Raw or wrestling is not wrestling.


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

Should have ended with a headbutt because of the samoan headbutt thing


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

JAROTO said:


> Hard to say what is going to be worse WM 27 or 31.


Ehhhh to be fair, match-wise, aside from the main event, this is still shaping up to be a pretty good show. Cena/Rusev and Orton/Rollins and the IC match and even the divas match should all be pretty good. Sting/Trips and Bray/Taker could be hit or miss, we'll see. The build-up has been horrid for the most part but the show _could be_ pretty good...


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol :vince4


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> If tonight wasn't a sign to Vince that maybe he should retire, i don't know what is.


But they love Roman at house shows:vince7


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Ehhhh to be fair, match-wise, aside from the main event, this is still shaping up to be a pretty good show. Cena/Rusev and Orton/Rollins and the IC match and even the divas match should all be pretty good. Sting/Trips and Bray/Taker could be hit or miss, we'll see. The build-up has been horrid for the most part but the show _could be_ pretty good...


I think it be one of those WM's that cause the booking going in to WM was awful that the matches end up been a lot better then many expected that they get overrated cause many thought they be awful. I don't think it be one of the worst but I can't see WM 31 cracking the top 10 best WM's right now.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFhJNfLKG2A
> 
> :lol :vince4


DAMN Paul Heyman was killing that promo too BUT THEN Reigns came and ruined the whole segment


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Oh, the fucking comparison. fpalm


Should have had Bryan, Batista, Orton, and Trips all playing tug of war with the title belts whilst having a cat fight. That would put butts in seats.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Superkick said:


> Should have had Bryan, Batista, Orton, and Trips all playing tug of war with the title belts whilst having a cat fight. That would put butts in seats.


Actually it would have, because whatever Reigns does, doesn't interest me!

But your right, tug-a-war to end the go home show? Are they drunk?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Holy fuck. That was just.... terrible. 

When dealing w/ two main event stars that was about as laughable of a segment as I've ever seen in nearly 24 years of watching this product. 

Besides the Heyman promo, which again was outstanding, I've seen better endings on Sunday Night Heat and Velocity than what was shown tonight.


----------



## dddsssccc (Dec 17, 2006)

The Heyman promo was great. The tug o'war for the title was cheesy as hell though.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Let's take a moment and look back at how Raw before WrestleMania 30 ended.


That just makes this so much funnier.


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

Whoever wrote that last segment should be fired...my god that was embarrassment, YOUR WRESTLEMANIA MAIN EVENT, PEOPLE!


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

TheRockfan7 said:


> That was shit x20.
> 
> When you're the champion and somebody grabs your belt, you react like they just grabbed your woman or child.


*HEYMAN LITERALLY JUST SAID THIS TWO MINUTES BEFOREHAND AND INSTEAD BROCK JUST PLAYS TUG OF WAR LIKE A BABY! *


staredown, no movement, suddenly f5 i to kimora


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Wwe manages to make bryan, reigns and Brock look like dolts week before mania


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Tempered Tug of war as the final build to Wrestlemania 31...

:nowords

This is one of the worst builds in I've ever watched.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

GOAT thread title.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Man, they should have had those two brawl it out. Have two dozen security guards run out to break them up, have the two of them go apeshit on the security guards, Reign spearing and punching dudes left and right, Brock literally tossing guys like rag dolls to get at each other again. Then Nipple H sends out the entire roster of superstars to break them up and then fade to Wrestlemania Play Button Logo.....six days.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

DAT ENDING











Vince was probably "TUGGING" off on his own stick backstage


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Worst RTWM ever. HHH was made to look weak, dumb, and a punk in this whole feud with Sting. He never once got the better of Sting. Orton/Rollins is pointless considering Orton already got his "revenge" when he destroyed Rollins 2 weeks ago. Rusev/Cena is boring. And the tug of war between Reigns/Lesnar? :fpalm What the fuck was that shit?


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

If the belt had torn in half like they did on lucha underground that would have been an epic spot


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Just read the results on Rajah.

ELL. OH. ELL.

Oh Vince. Poor senile, leathery skinned, incompetent, bedwetting, broken down husk of a man Vince. It's time you checked your useless ass out to th-

Actually, enough of talking about that silly old cunt. I might watch Mania just for the sheer shit-nanigans that will take place in the main event. It will be glorious.

Need to watch that Bray promo, mind. Glad to see he still delivers even though he's out there all alone being forced to keep it fresh week after week after week.

But yeah, WRESLOLMANIA will be quite the sight.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Completely forgot that raw was on...AGAIN(my feed reminded me)..Looks like I'm skipping another mania(Also skipped 29)..and looking at the gif of that tug of war..what an embarrassment. This RTWM could have gone so much better with proper booking.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I think they need to seriously reconsider the situation and look at the potential of pushing Seth instead of Reigns for their future. You pretty much turn Seth face at Mania if you have him cash in anyways. Double turn Seth and Roman, then start breaking Seth and HHH up.

Right now, Bryan, Ambrose, and Ziggler has been forced down. Seth is the only credible guy on the roster.


----------



## thamikestathaguy56 (Mar 24, 2015)

i expected a big brawl of some sorts between brock lesnar and roman reigns, but i was a bit disappointed that it ended with reigns and lesnar fighting over a major championship. but then again, they'll be fighting sunday for the gold.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

These thread titles have been awesome.

We had Cena got washed at one stage now worst go home Mania ending in history! :lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I just realized putting Reigns in a **** skin hat and going with a Daniel Boone gimmick would be perfect. Just film segments where he's in the woods killing bears and other wild animals. 

As for tonight, he and Brock looked like 8 year old girls. Nice way to end the worst booked RTWM ever.

*"Hello, 2015? Yeah it's 1995. Just in case there was any doubt whatsoever, it's official. I am better than you now."*

I did enjoy the Cena/Rusev segment though. I usually skip most of Cena's stuff, but I've liked their feud so far. Rusev might still lose next Sunday, but at least he beat Cena clean at FastLane and beat his ass tonight like a red headed step child.

Best part of the show was Bryan vs. Ziggler. I love seeing Dolph win a match like this, pinning Bryan clean twice. I know it's midcard and Bryan deserves to be higher on the card, but that's not on Dolph. This makes me think Bryan will win the IC title and DZ will be the #1 contender and face him at Extreme Rules.

Also liked the IC title brawl, although not sure why the title was suspended above the ring. 

Was enjoying Sting's promo until Hunter and The Hag came out and ruined it yet again.

The rest I didn't care about at all.

Overall, Raw was nothing special but at least it had a few good moments.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

no undertaker? i understand hes like 1003 but one appearance for 5 seconds wont kill him


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I can't believe this company. Lol. That tug-of-war is the payoff of us finally seeing Reigns and Lesnar have an in-ring interaction? That's it? No brawl like what Reigns and Bryan had before Fast Lane? I seriously felt like they should've had a brawl and have referees come break it up. But of course, Lesnar gets a free pass and has an easy job when he shows up to RAW. I enjoyed the Nikki/Paige match as they did a good job of building it up to the finish. Other things I liked were Sting/Stephanie promo, the Rusev/Cena segment, the Ziggler/Bryan match and Randy Orton winning his handicap match. Bray Wyatt's promo was good but with no Undertaker there, there's not much to be excited for. This Road to Wrestlemania has been so crappy. I'm not excited for the WWE Title Match. The tug-of-war did not help matters.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


:ha:ha


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That last segment, Jesus Christ. That's just unspeakably bad. :maury

Vince has legitimately lost his mind, there needs to be some sort of intervention and he needs to be carted off to the looney bin.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

That ending just made no sense. 

Here's what should have happened: Brock should have F5 Roman Reigns thru a table and made Reigns bleed. Then he should have taken a sledge hammer and destroyed Reigns legs. Announcers sell it as Reigns is legit injured and Reigns takes such a savage beating that the crowd starts to feel for sorry for him and treats him like an underdog. Then if he does actually win at WM it'll seem like he overcame and deserved the belt.

Thats what should have happened.

Instead, we get a G rated ending that everyone older than 10 thinks sucked.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

That ending :lmao What is even the point? The whole build for this match has been crap and I can only see the match following suite. I won't just dwell on this shit cause there were some parts I liked;

Wyatt promo was fucking epic. by far the best thing about the show tonight. That may have just been his best ever promo.

I enjoyed the Sting segment but I think HHH should have beat him down considering he hasn't gotten one over on Sting yet and he's losing at Wrestlemania. 

Bryan vs Ziggler delivered even though it wasn't quite as good as their Smackdown bout. I want Ambrose to win but I don't see it happening unfortunately, Bryan will most like win and hopefully can elevate the Title.

Divas match and Paige/AJ brawl was good as was Rusev's beatdown on Cena.

So overall it was quite a good show but for a go home show shoud have been better, pretty much this whole RTWM should have. Still majorly hyped for Wyatt/Taker, IC Title, Sting/HHH and to a lesser extent Orton/Rollins.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

What a silly show

Poor Jack Swagger is in hell. He is forced to lose to Rusev again and again and again and it will never end.
And Rusev is awfully boring without Lana

AJ and Paige fighting before WM is another situation discribed well by word "silly"

PG Snoop Dogg is.... silly. The guy has a song "smoke weed everyday" dammit. He's not PG and shouldn't be.

10 men tag or "Ryback in jobbersville" doesn't make any sense. Just hope Ryback wins at WM.

Cameraman focusin on Barrett and JBL making puns of Booker T when Ambrose trying to show some wrestling is.... silly.
I'm not an Ambrose fan, but he better win at WM. Guy is charismatic and can bring it in the ring + crowd loves him. I will be rooting for Stardust cause I like him, but Ambrose deserves it more.

Burger king add on raw? Things are going that bad? 

The ending is awful. Roman Reigns is a cancer that may kill wwe one day. Everything he touches dies. 



Now the good things from a silly show:

Sting. He is awesome. Outshines all wwe roster. But it's time to go, time to save impact from BDC, lel

Paiges ass. Oh god. It becames better and better with each week.

I dont know how Bray can find so many ideas for long and entertaining promos. If he loses at WM, my last faith in wwe will die.

The crowd. Lucha chants and this sign








Dario Cueto is coming for you n****


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Man, they should have had those two brawl it out. Have two dozen security guards run out to break them up, have the two of them go apeshit on the security guards, Reign spearing and punching dudes left and right, Brock literally tossing guys like rag dolls to get at each other again. Then Nipple H sends out the entire roster of superstars to break them up and then fade to Wrestlemania Play Button Logo.....six days.


The fact that fans can write much better promos than Cringe McMahon and the WWE Cringe-ative team is sad to say the least.


----------



## curlyspeppa (Dec 4, 2006)

BarneyArmy said:


> Not sure if i was watching the end to Raw or wrestling is not wrestling.


Your post almost makes me wonder if they did the tug-of-war to foreshadow a Rollins cash-in. There has to be some explanation for such an absurd ending. Unfortunately I don't believe there's even the slightest chance they'd end Mania with a cash-in.


----------



## vpro (Nov 10, 2011)

The only thing I could say about this segment is that Vince is really playing with the patience of fans. I know that every year people are saying "this is the worst road to wrestlemania ever" but this year is by far the worst and it doesn't feel like Wresltemania at all. The only thing that could make things a little bit better, is not to give Reigns a clean win. I have a feeling we'll have a surprise at the main event, but again this is WWE so i expect the worst possible outcome.


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

that's what Vince meant about going 'all out'!?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Now i might watch this raw for the hillarity of it


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BROCK LESNAR VS ROMAN REIGNS FACE 2 FACE on raw!

And we got heyman talking for 10 mins (i love heyman but wasnt as advertised) TWO mins before end of show out comes reigns.

Does he go on the mic..no
Does he attack brock..no

He just stands there and when brock lifts the title he snatches it off him like a prepubescent child to lift it as well. Then brock instead of attacking him he tryed to snatch his own title back.

Cue end of raw with them both pulling at the title not letting go :/

Comic book guy voice - "worst ending to raw ever"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MEM Member 4Life (May 11, 2009)

Trifektah said:


> Man, they should have had those two brawl it out. Have two dozen security guards run out to break them up, have the two of them go apeshit on the security guards, Reign spearing and punching dudes left and right, Brock literally tossing guys like rag dolls to get at each other again. Then Nipple H sends out the entire roster of superstars to break them up and then fade to Wrestlemania Play Button Logo.....six days.



That's how it should've ended, I agree.
But what the hell was that shit? Was Vince gettin' high with Snoop in the back and thought this would be funny or something?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*You know WWE has turned to absolute shit where I'll probably stop watching like I did in 2004, when for the past month or so since Fast Lane, you come onto the only saving grace that it the IWC & find barely any entertaining threads or discussion.*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Man, they should have had those two brawl it out. Have two dozen security guards run out to break them up, have the two of them go apeshit on the security guards, Reign spearing and punching dudes left and right, Brock literally tossing guys like rag dolls to get at each other again. Then Nipple H sends out the entire roster of superstars to break them up and then fade to Wrestlemania Play Button Logo.....six days.


This is fucking exactly what should have happened, EXACTLY.

What we got was fucking beyond daft. It's like they are resigned to Brock leaving, and its certain Reigns is winning so it looks like they thought 'Fuck it, lets just half ass it'

Sting was fucking marvelous though, best part of Raw. Fuck he was over.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

On aftermath one of their wins for the week will be the tug of war at the end and the other 3 will agree. They all kiss Roman's ass. Atleast Jackie is cute though so I don't mind her.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Some people still blame Lesnar for a lot of thing,s but he has been there for 2 of the last 3 weeks and they have once again booked him like shit.

Booking and writing is as worse as its ever been IMHO. Look at how he was booked when he took out Rollins/Show/Kane, where it was perfect. Now they pull this crap.

Reigns/Brock should have had a brawl last night at least, like the one Cena/Brock had before Extreme Rules where they had to be separated.


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

The whole show was an embarrassment.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

We were adventuring in San Francisco last night and missed most of Raw. We managed to catch the last hour (and some hilarious footage of Adeel being a child like mark) but didn't think the show was that bad. 

Granted we only saw the last hour so that was probably the best bit & the tug of war to end the show was pathetic but in between the was done really solid stuff

*Rusev destroys Cena
*Ziggler vs Bryan + IC title melee 
*Paul Hey man promo


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

So Sting/ Triple H have no mic interaction or physical or mind games from either man just a pussified stand off

Wyatt is basically in a feud with himself 

Lesnar Reigns has actually got to be one of the worst closing segments in history and the next world champ was in tv for about 2 mins last night 

Plus they couldn't even stay consistent with having lesnar standing tall to continue this whole forced underdog reigns can't beat lesnar crap 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So they advertise a Reigns/Lesnar face to face...and nothing happens. 

Wyatt runs down Undertaker again...and nothing happens. 

Sting & HHH have a face off....and nothing happens. 

Orton & Rollins were thrown into a handicap match together where J&J Security get destroyed...again. 

Rusev beats Swagger...again. 

The Ladder Match, Battle Royal, & 4 Way Tag participants are stagnated wrestling each other int he same mindless matches over and over again. How many dang times can I watch the same people in tag matches every week and be expected to care? And what was that nonsense with Barrett having the belt taken away to hang it above the ring? Why hang the belt BEFORE the Ladder match? What sense does that make?!?! So they could do the Ladder Match BEFORE the Ladder match? Yeah, does anybody else feel like we already got the Ladder match only without the finish? Granted, that's the most important part, but you should be wetting my appetite to see the Ladder match, not giving me the Ladder match on Raw the week before the PPV which is basically what they did. 

And Bryan Vs. Ziggler wasn't that great. I think Ziggler is getting diminishing returns on all those big moves with kickouts he does. The dude does a facebuster off the top rope that never beats anybody, a jumping DDT that never beats anybody, and a superkick that never beats anybody. It is impossible to get sucked into the nearfalls if I don't buy that the match can actually end. Well, at least the Superkick set up the ZigZag this time rather than just being a senseless two count. 

The only thing that seemed to happen was Rusev's massive beatdown of Cena, which to me only reinforced that Cena is going to win, so neener-neener to us. 

And then we get a Divas title match that built into a tag match at the PPV. Normally that is the other way around, and in my world, I wouldn't have PPV opponents fighting each other every week on TV before the show regardless of what the match is, but hey, what do I know. I find it hilarious that they constantly reference the issues between Paige & AJ which happened before that big Bella Twin feud that we're not supposed to remember. 

And sprinkled in we got meaningless appearances from celebrities, Hulk Hogan, and probably the most awkward and forced product placement I have ever seen in my life with Kidd/Nattie. 

Raw was the same rinse and repeat mindless TV we've been given almost all Mania season long. Sting was once again the best part of the show, though even his interactions with HHH are becoming repetitive.


----------



## NitroII (Nov 9, 2007)

I thought it was the best RAW in a while, gave a good buildup to WM.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

TripleG said:


> So they advertise a Reigns/Lesnar face to face...and nothing happens.
> 
> Wyatt runs down Undertaker again...and nothing happens.
> 
> ...


Agree with most what you said but nothing happened in the Wyatt promo? 

I think the guy just elevated himself whilst in a feud with HIMSELF :ti 

Incredible promo.


----------



## wwe4universe (Aug 12, 2013)

NitroII said:


> I thought it was the best RAW in a while, gave a good buildup to WM.


It's an ok raw, but u gotta understand this was the GO HOME , GO HOME show to wrestlemania! Everything last night was just not good enough.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Marrakesh said:


> Agree with most what you said but nothing happened in the Wyatt promo?
> 
> I think the guy just elevated himself whilst in a feud with HIMSELF :ti
> 
> Incredible promo.


I just feel like I am seeing the same thing with him every week. He deserves an A for effort certainly.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Weak build. It's a shame because I _wanted _WWE to sell me on Sunday and they sort of did but not really. I'm looking forward to most of the matches if I'm being honest but am I Wrestlemania level excited to see them? Nope. Sting/HHH will be a spectacle and the entrances should be awesome so there's that. Taker finally showing up will be a great pop. Rusev/Cena, Rollins/Orton and the IC Ladder match should all be great showings...I hope. And the main event will be a spectacular car wreck. I'll watch for that reason alone. It's still Wrestlemania, I'll still watch and I'll still probably enjoy it. I don't think this will touch the awfulness that was Mania 29 because the undercard is very solid. But the hype is lacking big time. If I wasn't having a friend over to watch I don't know if I'd bother sitting up live. But hey, we're making a day of it so why not. I will say this though, Reigns is going to get CRUCIFIED on Raw the night after. It's going to be tough night lol.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

I realize it's beating a dead horse to shit talk the current product, but I've only been seriously back into the product for the past year or so and I know for a fact that I could have written a better RTWM.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Marrakesh said:


> Agree with most what you said but nothing happened in the Wyatt promo?
> 
> I think the guy just elevated himself whilst in a feud with HIMSELF :ti
> 
> Incredible promo.


Agreed. It made for incredible TV comparable to when Kane was making his entrance to face Eric Bischoff in 2003 and he did the pyro.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Wyatt promo was phenomenal, the rest of the show was disappointing. Glad I didn't watch it live. Still reckon Mania can be decent though.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Yeah, that was embarrassing they should have just brawled after Reigns took Lesnar's belt.

Security could have came out and Reigns/Lesnar could have beat the hell out of the security too and exchange signatures with each other as more and more security came out.

"THIS IS SHADES OF SUNDAY" :cole
"ALL THE SECURITY IN THE WORLD COULDN'T STOP THESE BEASTS, MAGGLE" :jbl


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

So I finally made myself watch Raw for the first time since Survivor Series. 
I actually watched all of it and no Reigns fans I am not hating on the guy, but it is pretty embarassing when every other match up at WM is more interesting or at least has some kind of story and the fucking Main Event does not. 

There is no reason for me to care for Reigns. Literraly nothing. 
The IC title match looks interesting and from what I have read and seen on this Raw and the few Smackdowns I occasionally watch the build up is there. If it wasn´t for the IC title being meaningless (sadly) I could see myself get invested into this storyline. It sparked my interest a little bit. You have Sting vs Triple H which has something I guess. Fucking Miz and Mizdow have a better build up to their eventual feud. Cena and Rusev, the Divas. All had some kind of storyline this Raw. 



I guess it did not really help that Lesnar is rarely at Raw, but Taker did not appear at any Raw and still Wyatt managed singlehandedly to spark interest for his match.The segment at the end was quite good with Paul Heyman delivering a great Promo like he always does. Then Reigns comes out and instead of a brawl we get a ridiculously stupid tug of war between the two. I was laughing and cringing at the same time. 

Things I liked:
I liked the divas match actually. Daniel Bryan vs Ziggler was very good. I will have to check out their SD match too. 
Best part of the show though was Bray´s Promo. Great fucking Promo. Too bad he is gonna lose at WM (at least I think so)
Oh and the Rusev Cena stuff was pretty nice too. I think Rusev even beat Cena clean some weeks ago? I dunno. But I would love to see Rusev win. Maybe that is what they are aiming at to then maybe feed him to Reigns...

So yeah there isn´t enough for me to make me order WM. Cannot believe I am actually skipping on Mania...


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It had potential well Reigns ripped the title from Brock's hands, but after that it just took a nosedive.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow that Orton match was so underwhelming i mean you got 2 guys wanting to beat the holy fuck out of the other, yet THAT'S it?


----------



## JaydeeC (Mar 4, 2015)

You have to give Wyatt props for building an Undertaker feud by himself. It's very tough to build up a feud like that by yourself with just promos. This is the first time that Taker did not show or say anything other than Rest in Peace. 

That "confrontation" was very disappointing. Then I realized that they promoted that Lesnar and Reigns will meet face to face...and technically they did. BUT for this to be the go home show, that was the worst confrontation in history. I would like to know who came up with the idea of a tug a war between those two.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Wow, that ending. I can't fucking wait for Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns in a tug-of-war match. :mark:

Seriously, what the fuck was that? fpalm I mean, it says one thing that WWE doesn't trust Reigns to cut even a small promo when face-to-face with Lesnar, but to have no physical interaction at all and instead play a game of tug-of-war over the title? What the fuck was that? It was garbage. No one in their right mind wants to watch the match more because of the tug-of-war. No one wants to watch it at all, but that's besides the point. Whoever thought that was a good idea is a fucking idiot who deserves no more creative say in anything in WWE, but, it's Vince (most likely) so that won't happen.

As for the rest of Raw... it was average. Not Wrestlemania go-home show quality, though. The only thing that had a Wrestlemania feeling was the opening Sting segment and Bray Wyatt's promo.

And speaking of Wyatt, it's a fucking shame if he loses to The Undertaker, who'll literally be appearing for one show in the entire year. Wyatt has built this entire program week after week and has knocked it out of the park. If he loses, it's a travesty.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

You have two of the most beastly wrestlers in the WWE and you have them do a tug of war girl style saying "It's my pretty title...NO it's MY pretty title"...you've got to be fucking kidding me.

I literally said out loud when watching, "no, there's no way they end it like that".


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

So who else laughed at Brock's reaction to Heyman talking about his family? :lol That was gold!


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> I don't know if anyone else agrees with me but my God does this years Road to Wrestlemania ever fucking suck. Last years was actually good, what the fuck happened?


Vince got a hard on for 1 superstar. The end.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

What the f*ck is this company doing?

There better be some great surprises planned for Mania, because it looks truly dreadful at the moment.


----------



## Wheeled_Warrior (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully WWE will allow the 'insufferable slags' thing Paige said to stick. Fits the Bellas really well. Allows 'frenemies vs insufferable slags' to be the match at wrestlemania as its alot quicker and easier to say the 'aj and paige vs the bella twins'.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks Vince for convincing me to keep saving my hard earned dollar!

Haven't spent a DIME on Merch, live event tix, or Network subs since the Rumble. After that ending last night which sapped away any remaining goodwill for WM, doesn't look like that's going to change anytime soon!


----------



## DxRaider (Dec 29, 2014)

Please retire Vince.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> Your spot on.
> 
> One of the biggest mistakes in WWE history IMO.


 Yet they are doing it again.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> So who else laughed at Brock's reaction to Heyman talking about his family? :lol That was gold!


Found a gif:








:lelbrock


----------



## Doverio (Dec 28, 2013)

WWE is a shithole


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jatt Kidd said:


> You have two of the most beastly wrestlers in the WWE and you have them do a tug of war girl style saying "It's my pretty title...NO it's MY pretty title"...you've got to be fucking kidding me.
> 
> I literally said out loud when watching, "no, there's no way they end it like that".


it was like they were fighting over a purse/pocketbook.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> it was like they were fighting over a purse/pocketbook.


That's the perfect description of it. Not the image WWE should be conveying for two beastly men about to throw-down at Mania.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> That's the perfect description of it. Not the image WWE should be conveying for two beastly men about to throw-down at Mania.


:cry Why Bork no kill Roan? :cry


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

B-E-F-U-D-D-L-E-D














Befuddled.
:clap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nicole Queen said:


> :cry Why Bork no kill Roan? :cry


Why? The attraction was so palpable that he wanted to smash him instead.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

I thought it was fine.

They don't want either to get a upperhand before WM so no contact made.

This way they put the belt over as the main focus and prize. Paul did that excellent promo that the title did have value to Brock.
Seeing Brock not wanting to let it go was good imo.


----------



## Chairs to the face (Jun 27, 2014)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> I thought it was fine.
> 
> They don't want either to get a upperhand before WM so no contact made.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. The goal was to make the belt of ultimate importance. And the standoff fit Brock's MO of not fighting for free. Kinda. And if Reigns does win, it makes him THE MAN. I still think Seth will cash in successfully on Sunday to end Mania.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> please wwe turn him heel. Those boos when he wins at WM will do wonders
> 
> 
> also lol that tug of war for the belt oh man


Again with this?
You clearly are an awful troll as you haven't even got the conviction to stay the course.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Didn't watch lol


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> Found a gif:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought Heyman talking out of turn about Brock's family was planting the seed for a babyface turn.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

It was good that they allowed Sting to clarify that he isn't here to fight for WCW, 
and said it would be 'ridiculous to do so at this point in time'. 
Finally had some verbal clarification on his motives for being here. 
Then Stephanie came out and spoke about WCW for five minutes lol. fpalm

Steph though, she was beyond fucking annoying last night IMO.


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

That was undoubtedly the worst ending to a go-home show in Wrestlemania history.



NastyYaffa said:


> So who else laughed at Brock's reaction to Heyman talking about his family? :lol That was gold!


I could've sworn a swerve was coming, just for the sake of having some kind of something to get people talking before Mania.


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

Rollins cashing in on Reigns sounds like a good idea to end Mania.

That's the only way I'm tuning into RAW post-Mania, no way I'm going to be watching it otherwise. I'd download it if Rollins cashed in on the RAW after but for no other reason.


----------



## punkmark1 (Apr 8, 2014)

just finished watching raw...my fucking god that was terrible for a go home show, this is the first time i am not in the least bit excited for mania in a looooong time. just awful


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

This RAW was much better than the last few weeks. 
Enjoyed it.

Ambrose as guest referee :banderas
"I will uphold the spirit of competition."
_BAAAAAAAAAAM!!!!!_

I knew it was worth watching the App-material.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Mr. Jay-LK said:


> Rollins cashing in on Reigns sounds like a good idea to end Mania.
> 
> That's the only way I'm tuning into RAW post-Mania, no way I'm going to be watching it otherwise. I'd download it if Rollins cashed in on the RAW after but for no other reason.


Rollins has literally no momentum anymore :shrug 

He's running away from Orton and behaving like a total bitch all of a sudden. 

He'd need to be ''The Architect'' if his title reign is going to work. Sure, he can cheat but he must also be delusional about his wins and always outsmarting his opponents to gain the advantage in very closely contested matches. 

His booking up until the rumble was excellent. It's tailed off in recent weeks to the point were if he were to win the title now it just wouldn't feel right. 

Anything is better than Reigns winning though and holding the belt for an extended period of time.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Reigns: MY TITLE!
Lesnar: MY TITLLLLLE????! (cracked voice)
Reigns: MY TITLE!
Lesnar: MY TITLLLLLE????! (cracked voice)
Reigns: MINE!
Lesnar: NO, MINE???! (cracked voice)
etc. etc.


----------



## omni009 (Dec 11, 2014)

I just want to throw my opinion out there too.

Good start with the Sting opening. Made me feel like "Ya, NOW they are getting us ready for Wrestlemania. Tonight is gonna be good!"

Followed by most of the same thing we've seen for weeks.

Then probably the best promo of Bray Wyatt's career.

And then, yes...I waited till morning to read everyone else's reaction, but I could not believe that THAT is how they ended the last show before Mania. They held off on any interaction between Lesnar and Reigns for weeks, totally boring us all in the process. Then finally the last segment of the last show is the confrontation we've been waiting to see...and it's Reigns grabbing the belt, and that's all?! They paid Brock six figures to do just that?! And how badly did they neuter him by not having him do what he's done this entire time to anyone who would do something like that, which is F5 them to oblivion, or at least try to? 

God I hope they have big ideas for Mania itself.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Raw looked proper tragic again.

Was that boos for the golden boy?


----------



## Evolution #1 (Apr 25, 2004)

Well that was a pretty bad ending to say the least.

I rarely watch WWE these days but when Mania comes around i'll tune in... Where has the unpredicatability and actual fighting gone?

The show was far too structured in that every match was given 10 minutes build over the show and quite honestly the WWE seems to control every single element of every superstar on that roster, with a couple of exceptions which are glaringly obvious e.g. Bray Wyatt.

For the final segment, why choose to have a face off and ask these guys to talk when neither of them are any good on the Mic? Sure have Heyman build it then when Reigns comes in let them go at it!

Sting/HHH never went at it, Undertaker has not appeared once for the whole build up to Mania... It's as if these guys are not allowed to engage in any physical confrontation until the match itself which just sucks!

I remember when Rock/Austin leading up to WM17 just hit finishers on each other weekly! Never made one or the other look stronger, it made it unpredictable!

I think Reigns is decent in the ring so let him perform and not just talk! Play to your strengths.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i have to say, i understand what they're doing with the booking. it's not always fun to watch on mondays, but the point is to build to wrestlemania, without overbuilding. reigns and lesnar never went at. not 1 time did they collide. we are gonna see them trade blows for the FIRST time at wrestlemania. not an easy thing to accomplish considering raw is a weekly program, but when they do finally go at it, it makes for a historic, magical moment, and that's what wrestlemania is all about. of course, there's a high chance the match will bomb, but the fact that they've never locked up makes it more intriguing to me. same thing with sting/helmsley. same thing with wyatt/taker. the 3 biggest matches on the card will all have that feel to start the match, "holy shit, they're actually gonna wrestle". that's what u want.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Restomaniac said:


> Again with this?
> You clearly are an awful troll as you haven't even got the conviction to stay the course.


What course? Imo reigns should turn heel. He has heel written all over him imo


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

I thought it was a decent raw actually,but that ending was probably the worst Wrestlemania go home show i have a ever seen. If i was Lesnar and Reigns took my title i would f-5 his ass on the floor, not trying grabbed like a nerd that someone took his lunch money of.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Wait, wait, WAIT, *WAIT* :wtf

Stephanie emasculating Sting?

Natalya got pinned by a midget in a freaking bull costume?

And then we have two grown men, fighting for the most "important" title of the company, acting like two 8 years old little girl bitches arguing for a stupid Barbie Doll?

Are you fucking kidding me? What an horrible RAW.

This is worst RTWM EVER, only WWE apologists trolls can find all of this cool, it's not even funny :kobefacepalm


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

I didn't even watch the ending of RAW, I was so bored that I zoned out during the Orton vs Rollins/J&J Security Handicap match and turned the channel. Did they really have their two WrestleMania headliners have a Tug-of-War with the WWE Title as their last interaction before their match this Sunday? This main event is going to bomb hard and I'll enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

It was a good Raw, with the opening segment being the best, but that ending segment with Brock and Reigns was bad. Especially that 'belt' tugging.

Btw, it is clear now that Heyman will screw Brock at WM. The "I will" lines and the wink at the end of his promo.


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

I started laughing at that ending.. wow was that stupid. I am also VERY tired of Steph... She adds NOTHING. Her only purpose is too put herself over.. she takes her sweet ass time walking to the ring (to the delight of nobody)
SHe just shrieks into the mic and makes ALL the men she interacts with look bad..

I know her character is the "power hungry heel" or whatever but this DOESN'T seem like an act.. it just seems it is how she REALLY is.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

I know the word cringeworthy is seen as an overused word on here, and I've done my best to never use it....

But that ending was the most cringeworthy thing for a main event program for wrestle damn mania ever. That's how you book Lesnar? Like someone said an 8 year old girl fighting over a barbie doll... I'm glad I don't watch Raw anymore. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw the gif in the funny pictures thread...


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

Roman Reigns' push is like a fart. If you have to force it, it's probably shit
























looooooooooool


----------



## Axare (Mar 8, 2015)

These final moments with the childish "give me the toy, it's mine" thing ruined it. Instead of being hyped up for WM, you end up laughing at the illogicality of it all.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Wait, people still watch Raw live?

I gave that up after the Royal Rumble. Caught up on last night's Raw today and the only good thing about it was how smoking fucking hot Steph looked.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

I want to be a fly on the wall in the production meeting planning RAW to see just who thought that tug of war ending was a good idea, and the other folks faces when they decided it was the best way to end the go home show.


----------



## rritf (Jan 15, 2015)

Obviously many of you don't have the WWE Network.

It obviously continued on the WWE Network. 

Just think about: A stupid tug-of-war. They end the TV feed. There are still.....oh I dont know 50000+ viewing live in the arena?!?!?! What happened? Reigns let go of the title, they went out opposite sides of the ring and acted like nothing happened? You guys have to be idiots to think that. 

A WWE Network subscriber would have to tell us what happened.


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

rritf said:


> Obviously many of you don't have the WWE Network.
> 
> It obviously continued on the WWE Network.
> 
> ...


I think that is actually what happened they just stopped iirc lol


----------



## SpocksEvilClone (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow. A tug-of-war over the WWE World Heavyweight Championship to end the Raw before the largest wrestling event of the year? 
That's the bloody best that Vince & his "creative" team could come up with? It says a lot about the faith that the company must really have in this main event considering that Lesnar and Reigns haven't had a physical altercation ever since Reigns was awarded the Royal Rumble. 

Stephanie is annoying as hell, only trying to put herself over at the expense of any other talent because she's supposed to be a "strong woman". At least Sting gave a heartfelt promo. He and Triple H will have a good match, I'm sure. 

The Intercontinental Ladder Match should be good, probably the best match on the card, but it's going to be a train-wreck. 

This buildup has been terrible. Rollins vs. Orton, the Andre Battle Royal, the Women's match, Wyatt vs. 'Taker - it's all been so mediocre. This is really the best that Vince & his "creative" team have come up with this year?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm starting to wonder if Vince is trolling everyone, especially the Rock. For example, the Rock left WWE for several years and that pissed Vince off, so now he quickly pushes another one from the Rock's family but it's an intentional fast push to piss off the fans that the title reign will be short and meaningless.

/haha I wish


----------



## rritf (Jan 15, 2015)

XDream said:


> I think that is actually what happened they just stopped iirc lol


If you think that is what actually happened, then think of this.

If WWE fans like yourself have so low of a intelligence, why should creative even force itself? 

Think about that


(Anyways, Im sure it did not just end like that)


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

I haven't watched for almost a year, but honestly the IC and US title buildups don't seem to have been that bad.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

String should have done a scorpion death drop on Stephanie.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Just caught the show this morning as I was too busy last night to watch.
Figured this thread was typical smark overreaction and the ending was at least okay...
but wow...

Yeah, that ending was fpalm worthy. 
It was just an excuse to get that "pose" as a photo (them literally "fighting" over the title belt). 
I'm supposed to believe Brock is just going to stand for a guy grabbing his title and then he plays tug of war with it. 

DAFUQ!?!
Snoop must've smoked Vince silly.
That or they're enjoying the HELL out of trolling us. They know that ending couldn't be accepted or appreciated for anyone over the age of 10. 
I think that's the point. A kid who mows a few lawns this summer can now buy the WWE Network for himself.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I feel asleep during the last segment last night and just checked out the video to see what all the fuss was about.... That was probably the most funniest thing I have ever seen. Two grown ass men playing tug of war with a belt with a chorus of boos in the background from the crowd. THIS IS YOUR MAIN EVENT, FOLKS!

:ti


----------



## XDream (Jun 13, 2005)

rritf said:


> If you think that is what actually happened, then think of this.
> 
> If WWE fans like yourself have so low of a intelligence, why should creative even force itself?
> 
> ...



I made a lot of good posts :{

Anyways I just heard that I saw it in a thread IIRC someone wrote it I have to find it it's in the raw thread


----------



## Yashamaga (Sep 19, 2014)

It really puts things in perspective...In 1999 on the go-home show you had Austin drive a beer truck into the arena, drown the corporation in alcohol, and threaten to "burn that son of a bitch to the ground!"

fast forward to 2015, you got Roman Reigns and Brock Lesnar doing their best 2nd grade tug-of-war impression.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Damn that's depressing


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580116634808913920
*Sasha was backstage the whole time :fuckthis*
@THANOS


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I wonder if Sasha gave Snoop, _sum of dat_ :vince2


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Little Bitch GEEK said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580116634808913920
> *Sasha was backstage the whole time :fuckthis*
> @THANOS


Fuck yes!!! But damn I hope they took advantage of Snoop being there and shot some vignettes for Sasha's future main roster debut. Those could be glorious.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Nikki Bella said:


> I wonder if Sasha gave Snoop, _sum of dat_ :vince2


 Aren't Sasha and Snoop cousins?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Joe88 said:


> Aren't Sasha and Snoop cousins?


Don't tell Vince that, he'll want to create a sexual storyline out of that.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Nikki Bella said:


> I wonder if Sasha gave Snoop, _sum of dat_ :vince2


They are cousins. :ann1


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Soul Cat said:


> They are cousins. :ann1


Yeah, I should have done my research on every diva and every artist to check whether or not they're related. 

unk2


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

Nikki Bella said:


> Don't tell Vince that, he'll want to create a sexual storyline out of that.



:vince " I like the way you think pal!"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580116634808913920
> *Sasha was backstage the whole time :fuckthis*
> @THANOS


I am in awe of chibi Owens and chibi Breeze! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Soul Cat said:


> They are cousins. :ann1


Are they actually related?


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 17, 2013)

Vince should be admitted into a mental hospital for a thorough check up if that was his idea.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

To be fair neither Reigns/Lesnar had the upperhand so who wins might be up in the air. Rule of thumb is generally the last one standing tall generally loses


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

As usual, Bray and Heyman were the only ones who seemed interested in carrying this damned show. That Lesnar-Reigns face off was legit cringe worthy. Just awful.


----------



## MagicJohnson (Sep 19, 2014)

Why was it bad?


----------



## MagicJohnson (Sep 19, 2014)

Nikki and Paige should do that with the Divas belt. Tug of whore!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

MagicJohnson said:


> Why was it bad?


Tug of War


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

https://imgflip.com/i/jcjk6


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> Are they actually related?


Yeah they actually are cousins. Which is why them deciding to NOT use that as a great way to debut Sasha was another insane thing to do.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL at Roman are they booing me????


----------



## FalseKing (Nov 3, 2013)

Haven't watched RAW since February 2014 but this last Bray promo... HOLY FUCK

Since the not so long ago emerging of the Wyatt family, Bray has proven that he's easily on of the best promo guys in history. There's so many good promo guys that are worth nothing compared to Bray it's insane.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

rewatched the raw ending, and i really think the hatred for it was blown WAY out of proportion. the tug of war lasted like 7 seconds. by the way everyone reacted, u would've thought they brought a rope out, and it lasted 10 minutes. in my opinion, it was great to end the show like that. less was more. if they started hitting each other with finishers and all that nonsense, the magic wouldn't be there. the anticipation of the lockup on sunday wouldn't be there, but now it is. kudos to mcmahon for that.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

tug of war :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I still can't believe Brock re-signed after that.


----------



## C Payne (Jul 15, 2013)

Edited: Whoops wrong ass thread, lls.


----------

